# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  "Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!"... ili hoće?-1

## ms. ivy

zanimljiv tekst s portala

"Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!" ... ili hoće? (Dohranjivanje dojene bebe mliječnom formulom)

----------


## Devotion

ovo bi trebalo odnijeti svim patronaznim s. u domove zdravlja. Kad se samo sjetim kako me moja uvjerila da nemam dovoljno mlijeka (pipajuci cice) i da MM trci kupiti (kršitelj koda) dok se moje mlijeko ne stvori,...tako da sam prvi dan po izlasku iz rodilista napravila mlijeko u bocici,... sad ne mogu natrag, ali bih voljela da mogu,....

----------


## MGrubi

ma trebalo bi uvesti knjigu žalbe za patronažne

----------


## cekana

Evo sam se rasplakala   :Crying or Very sad:  sjetivši se moje tužne priče dojenja u bolnici i noći kad su mojoj bebici uvalili bez moga znanja bočicu, a ja sam u svojoj sobi plakala od bolova u prsima čekajući da me pozovu na podoj...

I koji je odgovor liječnika bio na moju žalbu... šta mislite... "pa to je bebi samo pomoglo, nije ništa naškodilo"  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## oka

Cekana, i ja im nisam dala, ali su mi ju uzeli i dali joj,   ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamasita

I mene je mucila ta bocica u rodilistu.
Ali utjesilo me ovo:



> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932

----------


## cekana

Najgore što sam ja ovo sve znala, pa smo plakali cijeli dan poslije, ja od duševne boli, a K. od grčeva. Btw. to nije bilo u rodilištu, nego na pedijatriji. Bila sam u bolnici s njim kad je imao 5 tjedana

----------


## abonjeko

Mene ovaj tekst baca u totalni bed. 
Zapravo se tu nije mislilo o majkama koje nisu mogle "odrzati" najbolje uvjete. One su nekako prijevremeno osudjene od onih koje su mogle uspjesno dojiti. 
Nila je u bolnici bila na mojoj sisi 24 sata ali ja ni kapi mlijeka nisam dobila sve do 3. dana (dana prije izlaska). Sto sam trebala pustiti dijete da bude gladno. U mojoj sobi je bila majka blizanaca ciji su blizanci bili na postnatalnoj njezi jer su prijevremeno rodjeni pa ju je ona malo pokusala dojiti. ali kako sam ja vegetarijanka vec godinama, a ona "mesozderka", usto i pusacica (okorjela) nisam htjela da je ona doji. Sada je proslo cca. 3 mjeseca od Nilina rodjenja i sve do sada je dojila (izracunala sam, dobila je 30 litara mojeg mlijeka). Ja vise nemam niti kapi mlijeka i kada citam ovakve napise padnem u depru jer ja nisam kriva sto mlijeka vise nema (hranim se izuzeno zdravo, cak sam i na rizinom mlijeku) i na svu svoju zalost moram dijete hraniti "smecem"...
nekada je bolje manje znati nego se zivcirati oko situacija koje su definitivne i nepromjenjive...

----------


## ornela_m

Mene osim teksta u bed baca cinjenica da u bolnici mogu nahraniti dijete onako kako oni hoce, bez znanja majke. 

I nikom nista.

----------


## VedranaV

Kod nas je tih par bočica formule koje je dobio u rodilištu uzrokovalo preosjetljivost na kravlje mlijeko, koja je trajala više od dvije godine.

----------


## anchie76

> Nila je u bolnici bila na mojoj sisi 24 sata ali ja ni kapi mlijeka nisam dobila sve do 3. dana (dana prije izlaska). Sto sam trebala pustiti dijete da bude gladno.


Evo vidis, u ovome gore je problem - u PERCEPCIJI da je (zrelog) mlijeka tih dana TREBALO biti.  Nije rijetkost da cujemo da sestre u bolnici kazu mami da nema mlijeka.  Barem one bi trebale znati da (zrelog) mlijeka tada zaista nema niti ga treba biti.

Kao sto rekoh gore, u tom periodu zrelog mlijeka NE TREBA BITI.  U tom periodu je kolostrum.  Tih dana je je djetetov zeludac malen poput spekule (klikera), i fizicki ne bi moglo hendlati toliku kolicinu mlijeka (sa 7 dana starosti zeludac naraste na normalnu velicinu i postane rastezljiv - do tada nije bio).  Zato tih dana postoji kolostrum, koji je uuuuuzasno hranjiv ali ga ima u malim kolicinama (kapima).  Priroda je to tako namjenila.  I tako bi idealno trebalo funkcionirati.  Samo sto je problem sto nitko mamama ne kaze da NECE imati (zrelo) mlijeko odmah nakon sto rode (nego ce ga dobiti nekad u periodu od 3. do 7. dana nakon poroda), i onda se precesto u "panici" djetetu daje adaptirano jos u bolnici, jer mama kao nema mlijeka.

A sve sto dijete dobije prvih 6 mj a nije mamino mlijeko nosi odredjene rizike sa sobom - pa tako i ta bocica u rodilistu.

----------


## leonisa

opet mi cure suze kad se prisjetim onih 7 dana! znam da su je prvih 3-4 sigurno nadohranjivali, dok sam pak ja proljevala pune flasice izdojenog mlijeka u lavabo. razmisljam jel uopce uspjela dobiti koju kap kolostruma? trebalo je puno suza i moljakanja da je prestanu sopati tim smecem i meni je dovoditi na podoj kada god to zatrazi a nije u mom narucju. a kada nije bila samnom u sobi, bila je u sobi do. i cula bi plac i plakala bi s njom. tako blizu, a tako daleko...
treba hitno promijeiti tu praksu u rodilistima i educirati neosvjestene metuzaleme. o patronaznoj da ne govorim. zena koja mi je ostala u tako ruzom sjecanju. hvala bogu sto nisam poslusala njene "pametne i iskusne" savjete!

----------


## sis

Uz svu deklarativnu podršku dojenju u dubrovačkom rodilištu (a vjerujem da je tako i u ostalim) događaju se razne situacije koje ne pogoduju dojenju. Ustaljena je praksa da majku nakon što rodi odvoje od djeteta koje joj bude tako blizu, a tako daleko (iza kantuna). Ne znam zašto drže svugdje po zidovima onih "10 zapovjedi" od kojih je jedna da se dijete odmah po rođenju stavi na dojku, kad nikome ni u snu ne pada na pamet da to dozvoli (ili mame nedovoljno energično zahtijevaju). Sigurno bi se za bar neki postotak smanjila upotreba bočice u rodilištu (i kasnije).

----------


## MajaMajica

Ovaj tekst s portala ću isprintati i ponijeti sa sobom slijedeći put u rodilište-zalijepit ću selotejpom poviše svog kreveta pa nek' me gledaju ko frikušu !   :Grin:

----------


## Uzasnuta

Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

> opet mi cure suze kad se prisjetim onih 7 dana! znam da su je prvih 3-4 sigurno nadohranjivali, dok sam pak ja proljevala pune flasice izdojenog mlijeka u lavabo. razmisljam jel uopce uspjela dobiti koju kap kolostruma? trebalo je puno suza i moljakanja da je prestanu sopati tim smecem i meni je dovoditi na podoj kada god to zatrazi a nije u mom narucju. a kada nije bila samnom u sobi, bila je u sobi do. i cula bi plac i plakala bi s njom. tako blizu, a tako daleko...
> treba hitno promijeiti tu praksu u rodilistima i educirati neosvjestene metuzaleme. o patronaznoj da ne govorim. zena koja mi je ostala u tako ruzom sjecanju. hvala bogu sto nisam poslusala njene "pametne i iskusne" savjete!


U potpunosti ovo potpisujem!

----------


## path

:Evil or Very Mad:  

Nemam obicaj vlastiti nos zabadati u tudje smece (sto vase stranice sigurno jesu) ali nisam si mogao pomoci. Jednostavno se ne mogu suzdrzati iako znam da ce me vecina posjetioca na vasem forumu odmah napasti, no nemam se namjeru upustati - bolje bi bilo reci spustati - u raspravu s osobama vase razine intelekta. 
1. Kako se uopce mozete osloniti na tekst nekoga iz SAD-a!!! Iz te zemlje su strucnjaci upitne kvalitete, a ako se i objavi neki strucni rad, uobicajena je praksa, pogotovo u znanstvenim krugovima da se rezultati opovrgavaju nakon nekog vremena te se nastoji plasirati potpuno suprotna teza koja je ranije bila osporavana. Samo uzimanje necijeg misljenja iz SAD-a kao referencu, dovoljno govori o osobi koja je postavila clanak na vas portal. Slijepo vjerovanje i slijedjenje savjeta koje iznosi doticna Marsha Walker, zadrta vjernica i sljedbenica Bushovih uvjerenja, izvrsna predsjednica upitne nacionalne udruge za dojenje u SAD-u koja je samo paravan za eksperimente koje izvode na djeci i dojiljama je jednostavno diletantsko! 
2. Tvrdite u vasoj reklamnoj kampanji da svaka majka moze dojiti. A recite vi meni sto ste vi napravili za onih 1 ili 2%. O njima nitko ne govori. Drzite se svojih uvjerenja i svojih 98 ili 99 posto jer ni u tocan postotak niste sigurni, iako prema nalazima iz hrvatskih rodilista svi vasi brojevi padaju u vodu. A najgore je kad kazete da ih tako veliki postotak moze dojiti. Jeste li se ipak barem jednom zapitali, a zasto onih 2 posto ne doji. I zasto zene ne mogu dojiti. Niste, jer ste vi savrsene majke sa portala RODA, a onih 2 posto TKO JEBE jer ne valjaju kao majke i kao zene.

Zato vam ja kazem, ***** JA VAS, VAS PORTAL, I SVIH VASIH 99% SAVRSENIH MAJKI. ***** VAS U VAS GLUPI MOZAK. I hvala bogu sto imam predivnu zenu i predivno dijete koje nije dojilo niti dana. Zasto nije dojila, zato sto pocevsi od bolnice i vas na portalu stvarate pritisak da se mora dojiti i da svaka prava majka doji. Je li moja zena manje dobra majka od vas savrsenih gospodja? Ne, bolja je za klasu od vas (glupacica) koje nemate pametnijeg posla nego se ponasate kao da ste popile svu pamet ovog svijeta ne mareci za onih 2% koji jedini trebaju pomoc.

----------


## anchie76

> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.


Zao mi je da se tako osjecas   :Sad:      Vrlo je ocigledno da se lose osjecas sto ne dojite.  Pokusaj racionalizirati razloge vaseg prestajanja dojenja - situacija je bila takva, govorili su ti to i to, nisi dobila adekvatnu pomoc, dala si sve od sebe u datom trenutku.  Nuzno je da prebolis tu tugu i osjecaje krivnje sto niste uspjeli s dojenjem.  Djetetu je bitno da ima sretnu i zadovoljnu mamu bez obzira sto niste uspjeli u dojenju   :Love:  

Mi nikog ne osudjujemo, niti nam je to cilj, a pogotovo ne mame koje nisu uspjele s dojenjem - kod nas je sistem tako los da samo rijetke uspjevaju s dojenjem (to dokazuju i stope dojenja kod nas).  Losi savjeti na sve strane - uz to uspjeti je skoro pa nemoguce.  

Zelja nam je ne osuditi mame koje ne doje, nego dati informacije pa da drugi put mozda bude bolje.  Zelja nam je dati ispravne informacije i o dojenju i o ne dojenju.

Rizici prehrane adaptiranim postoje.  Sve sto nije majcino mlijeko tjekom prvih 6 mj je rizik.  Isto kao sto je i nekvalitetna prehrana u odrasloj dobi rizik (npr. prehrana brzom hranom) - to nitko ne osporava.

Bitno je da se adaptirano prestane izjednacavati s majcinim mlijekom i da se pocne govoriti o rizicima koje obi nosi sa sobom, pa da dodje do nekih promjena, da npr.  osoblje u bolnici ne daje adaptirano olako, mozda ce manje mama u trenucima krize posegnuti za adaptiranim, mozda....  Sto vise zena zna ima ispravne informacije, vise njih ce inzistirati da im dijete bude iskljucivo dojeno.  Mozda ce se stvari polako poceti mijenjati.

A tebi zelim da sto prije prebolis svoju tugu i lose osjecaje i da sljedeci put bude bolje   :Love:

----------


## MajaMajica

> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.


nemoj biti..ovo je samo podstrek da izdržite u nekad teškoj borbi koja se zove dojenje..

moja L. je i dojila i nadohranjivana je adaptiranim..nadam se samo da ću slijedeći put uspjeti samo u dojenju !!!   :Heart:

----------


## path

Rizici prehrane adaptiranim postoje.  Sve sto nije majcino mlijeko tjekom prvih 6 mj je rizik.  Isto kao sto je i nekvalitetna prehrana u odrasloj dobi rizik (npr. prehrana brzom hranom) - to nitko ne osporava.


A sto je sa rizicima koje nosi majcino mlijeko!!!! Ljudi moji pa gdje vi zivite. Ako o genetici i molekularnoj biologiji nemate pojma, onda bi bilo lijepo ako bi ste nesto i o tome naucili jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.


Ne mogu se složiti s tobom. Ovi tekstovi služe za edukaciju, a ne za nabijanje  krivnje majkama koje ne doje. Nije ideja u optuživanju ikoga, nego upravo u davanju na znanje, informiranju. 
Ja nisam dojeno dijete, za razliku od mog brata, ali ću biti mama-dojilica.

Znanjem se Roda bori protiv uvriježenih mišljenja, krivih i neistinitih mitova i predrasuda.
Protiv "nemaš mlijeka" "slabo ti je mlijeko""podoj predugo traje", "doji se svaka tri sata"... može se samo znanjem i informacijama

----------


## MajaMajica

> ... jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.


???

----------


## path

> Uzasnuta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko. 
> 
> 
> Ne mogu se složiti s tobom. Ovi tekstovi služe za edukaciju, a ne za nabijanje  krivnje majkama koje ne doje. Nije ideja u optuživanju ikoga, nego upravo u davanju na znanje, informiranju. 
> ...


Opcenito imate krivi pristum problemu, sa krive strane udarate tamo gdje najvise boli. Tako ste inferiorne u svom tom svom dojenju. Samo cekam dan kada cete organizirati otvoreno prvenstvo hrvatske u dojenju. Samo za onih 98% majki jer ostale ne doje :Smile: ))

----------


## Asimon

> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.


draga Užasnuta, i ja sam jedna od mama koja je uvela "samo jednu flašicu" jer je stalno plakao, a kad bih mu dala, spavao je 3-4 sata.... 
I plakala svaki put kad bi je davala, i izdajala se, pa nije išlo, pa se "uvjerila" da nemam dovoljno mlijeka... znala sam da radim krivo, ali nisam znala kako to ispraviti...

umjesto da sam zvala SOS telefon...mislila sam da mogu sama, i iako sam imala veliku podršku okoline da dojim, skoro sam odustala.

i onda sam pukla, legla u krevet s njim, opustila se i davala mu da sisa kad i koliko god to poželi...
i nabildala količinu mlijeka tako da je nakon tri mjeseca ponovo bio samo na mom mlijeku...

i sad mi je žao ko psu što sam popustila u bolnici i počela dodavati tu "samo jednu bočicu", ali to nikako nije razlog da ovakve tekstove smatram "preagresivnim kampanjom" , nego kao još jedan apel svim mamama da shvate koliko, prečesto olako, odustaju i popuštaju (da, sve smo u onih 1%). 

Dugo mi je trebalo da se prestanem osjećati krivom zbog nadodavanja adaptiranog... 
da, ja sam bila na rubu da odustanem, ali Roda i tekstovi na portalu su me gurnuli preko i vratili nazad na isključivo dojenje.   :Heart:  
A toliko je bila tanka linija da padnem na drugu stranu.

Poanta ove čitave ispovijedi jest, da iako sam čitala, informirala se o dojenju, odlučila dojiti... prvo dijete, nedostatak iskustva i sigurnosti su doveli do prelakog dodavanja adaptiranog. A ako jedan ovakav tekst spriječi samo jednu mamu u tome, puno je napravljeno. 

Nadam se da ću jednog dana imati priliku isključivo dojiti!

----------


## Mamasita

> A sto je sa rizicima koje nosi majcino mlijeko!!!! Ljudi moji pa gdje vi zivite. Ako o genetici i molekularnoj biologiji nemate pojma, onda bi bilo lijepo ako bi ste nesto i o tome naucili jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.


Kao na primjer?

----------

> A sto je sa rizicima koje nosi majcino mlijeko!!!! Ljudi moji pa gdje vi zivite. Ako o genetici i molekularnoj biologiji nemate pojma, onda bi bilo lijepo ako bi ste nesto i o tome naucili jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.


Nisam genije, no smatram se sasvim dovoljno učenom osobom da na ovakav komentar stavim jedan veliki ?. 
I sama sam po porodu proživljavala agoniju dojenja i hranjenja flašicom, pa smatram da nije cilj nekoga optuživati već educirati, kako majke, tako i uključeno medicinsko osoblje.

----------


## MGrubi

> mama_jos_malo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Uzasnuta prvotno napisa
> ...


e jesi me iznervira
ma je li tebi jasno da veeelika većina žena koje ne uspiju ne dojiti imaju to "zahvaliti" okolini, patronažnim sestrama, rodilištima, pedijatrima....

razmisli malo, pa ljudi postoje već tisućama godina a ne zadnjih 30g, pa da da je toliki postotak nedojena do 6 mj bio u naših prabaka pa ne bi nas bilo 6 miljardi, stopa smrtnosti beba bila bi 80%, ajde razmisli malo

ovo je forum na kojem sve mame koje imaju problema s dojenjem ili okolinom mogu dobiti najveću moguću podršku i super savjete
a da ne spominjem savjetnice na SOS telefonu koje su bile na obuci od godinu i pol da bi znale sve o problemima i poteškoćama u dojenju, za razliku od pedijatara i patronažnih sestara koji su odslušali o dojenju 2 školska sata

mi samo vičemo: "car je gol!"

----------


## Dia

> Mi smo na flasici skoro pa od prvog dana i niste ni svjesni sto radite mamama koje su morale uvesti flasicu.
> Malo preagresivna kampanja, pogotovo kada se sjetim koliko sam bila u bedu zbog svega a onda i komentari na ovom forumu.
> Ko kad netko stoji na samom rubu a vi ga gurate preko.


potpisujem

ja znam zbog cega ne dojim i zao mi je, al isto tako ne treba mi hrpa informacija o tome sto djetetu cinim lose bocicom
u situaciji da biras hoce djete ostati zivo ili ne svatko bi izabrao ovo prvo, pa tako i ja...tri mjeseca izdajanja svaka 3h po sat vremena i onda jos sat vremena moljakanja djeteta da pojede...a ono nece jer nema snage i samo spava...jer ima samo 2kg i ne moze sisati sisu
naravno da mlijeka nije bilo dosta...dobila sam masnice na dojkama jer sam se rucno izdajala (i jos sad su tu)

zbog toga sto se toliko napada mame koje ne doje (ne od clanova rode, nego forumasa...da me se krivo neshvati) ja uopce to ne spominjem jer mi se jednostavno nece o tome raspravljati sa nekim tko nije 100% upoznat sa mojim slucajem, to mogu samo sa ljudima koji su mi bliski i bili mi uz rame podrska

----------


## anchie76

Path vidim da si vrlo ljut.  Molim te nemoj vrijedjati, mozemo se lijepo i konstruktivno razgovarati   :Smile:  

O molekularnoj biologiji ne trebam puno znati da bih znala da je ipak u ovom iskrivljenom svijetu jos uvijek majcino mlijeko najbolje.  I kravlje mlijeko je problematicno zbog kojekakvih dodataka - sto antibiotika, hormona i ostalog.  Dakle gledajuci zagadjenost svijeta, SVE je zagadjeno, pa tako u odredjenoj mjeri i kravlje mlijeko i majcino mlijeko.  U tim okolnostima, ja vjerujem da je ipak bolje majcino mlijeko jer je ono ipak namjenjeno djetetu, a pogotovo sto postoje neki sistemi filtriranja da sto manje otrova ide u majcino mlijeko.  Znala je priroda sto radi.


Sto se nemogucnosti dojenja tice i razlike u brojkama koje mi spominjemo.  Da, zaista moze dojiti tih 99% majki. Onih 1% ne mogu dojiti zbog fizickog ne imanja mlijecnih zlijezda ili zbog konzumacije lijekova koji nisu kompatibilni s dojenjem (npr. kemoterapija).  Dakle u cemu je problem i zasto su onda nase stope tako porazavajuce?

To sigurno nije zato sto mame kod nas ne zele dojiti ili zato sto im se ne da, ili zato sto su nonsalantne.  Istina je daleko od toga.  Ja barem nisam jos niti jednu srela koja nije htjela dojiti jer joj se nije dalo.  Sve su one htjele dojiti ali nisu uspjele.  Pa u cemu je onda problem?  Problem je u sistemu koji ne radi kako bi trebao.  Mame rijetko dobivaju dobre savjete, u rodilistima rijetko mogu nauciti kako zaista dobro dijete staviti na dojku, patronazne nerijetko daju izuzetno lose savjete, pedijatri isto tako.

Dojenje koliko god prirodno bilo, je tehnika koja se mora savladati.  Tu ima milion malih stepenica koje se uspjesno moraju prevladati.  Ukoliko mama dobije los savjet na bilo kojoj od tih stepenica, dojenje ima male sanse za uspjeh.

Dakle, nije problem u tome sto zene kod nas zaista ne mogu dojiti, one mogu, ali nema sistema koji bi im to omogucio, nema nikoga da im pomogne kad zapnu.  U tome je problem.

A mi smo tom kampanjom samo htjeli osvjestiti da fizicki sve zene mogu dojiti (jer kod nas je uvrijezeno da puuuno zena jednostavno nema mlijeka), i da je problem u necem drugom.  Ako malo bolje pogledas plakat vidjet ces sastrane da pise da su vazne odluka, podrska i tocne informacije.

Ma koliko god majka htjela dojiti i uporno trazi savjete kako da uspije, a ti savjeti budu krivi (tipa dati djetetu caja, ili malo dodati adaptiranog dok se dojenje ustabili), dojenje nema sanse bas za neki uspjeh.  Tako da ta mama bas nema puno izbora.  Htjela je svim srcem ali ju je los sistem zeznuo.

----------


## anchie76

> al isto tako ne treba mi hrpa informacija o tome sto djetetu cinim lose bocicom


Pa ne educiramo mi da bi nabili griznju mamama koje ne doje.  Educiramo zbog svih koji ce biti na tankoj liniji i razmisljati o tome, a bocica nije nuzna.





> u situaciji da biras hoce djete ostati zivo ili ne svatko bi izabrao ovo prvo, pa tako i ja...


O tome nema govora, niti to itko osporava   :Smile:  




> zbog toga sto se toliko napada mame koje ne doje (ne od clanova rode, nego forumasa...


Nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja bas nisam vidjela da se napada mame na forumu zato sto ne doje.  Ja prva sam skakala na bilo kakve postove koji bi isli u tom smjeru i poticala toleranciju i ne osudjivanje.

Ja mislim da je najveci problem u tome sto dosta mama koje nisu uspjele s dojenjem imaju griznju savjesti i lose se osjecaju (jer su naravno htjele dojiti), pa trenutno promociju dojenja osjecaju kao napad na sebe.  Meni je to iskreno zao, i svakoj od njih istinski zelim da se sto prije pomiri sama sa sobom, da prestane sama sebe optuzivati i da sto prije pronadje svoj mir   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

bar će znati kome se obratiti za pomoć sljedeći put

----------


## Dia

anchi znam da sam vidjela neke posprdne komentare koji mozda nisu bili namjerni al povrijede...znam svako se nade tamo gdje ga boli
al bol i griznja savjesti ne idu uvijek zajedno
ja osobno ne osjecam griznju savjesti jer znam u sebi koliko sam dala i napravila i znam da mama ne znaci samo dojiti nego i punoooo drugih stvari

ja jesam za akciju educiranja zena oko dojenja, i sama dajem zenama rodine letke, u rodilistu sam imala mapu koju sam isprintala
i dalje cu zagovarati dojenje na sve nacine koliko cu moci dati od sebe   :Kiss:

----------


## marinna

Eto gosti pročitajte samo post od Die!  :D 
Svi vaši navodi padaju u vodu.

----------


## davorka

> Zato vam ja kazem, (gruba rijec) JA VAS, VAS PORTAL, I SVIH VASIH 99% SAVRSENIH MAJKI. (gruba rijec) VAS U VAS GLUPI MOZAK. I hvala bogu sto imam predivnu zenu i predivno dijete koje nije dojilo niti dana. Zasto nije dojila, zato sto pocevsi od bolnice i vas na portalu stvarate pritisak da se mora dojiti i da svaka prava majka doji. Je li moja zena manje dobra majka od vas savrsenih gospodja? Ne, bolja je za klasu od vas (glupacica) koje nemate pametnijeg posla nego se ponasate kao da ste popile svu pamet ovog svijeta ne mareci za onih 2% koji jedini trebaju pomoc.


Nikada, da živim i sto godina neću moći razumjeti kako netko može doći negdje kao gost i onda pisati ovakav post. Ovo je zaista sramotan način razgovora. Gospodine path uživajte sa svojom predivnom ženom i djetetom, nemojte čitati naš portal ako Vas toliko nervora i pustite nas da radimo ono u što vjerujemo i što će sigurno nekome pomoći.

----------


## mamaja

path, tebi nitko nije uputio ni jednu ružnu riječ, pa te molim da se i ti suzdržiš vrijeđanja. 

ne razumijem zašto je naša kampanja preagresivna. zašto se ni jedan pušač neće osjetiti napadnut kada gleda reklamu protiv pušenja? zato što svi jako dobro znamo koliko je pušenje štetno. i pušači su svjesni te opasnosti i svejedno puše. to je njihova odluka i oni su je svjesno donijeli. 
adaptirano danas, na žalost, nitko ne smatra štetnim. nitko ne upozorava na rizike prehrane djeteta adaptiranim mlijekom, a rizici postoje. u našem društvu je uvriježeno mišljenje da je adaptirano mlijeko sasvim dobro za djecu. majčino mlijeko je bolje, ali ni adaptirano nije loše. sad kad smo mi javno rekli da to nije tako - mi smo agresivni. nismo agresivni nego želimo da sve mame prije nego daju bočicu budu svjesne rizika. 

mame koje dajete adaptirano - ne želimo da se osjećate krive! ako ste dale sve od sebe,  željele ste to, znale ste da je to najbolje ali vođeni krivim savjetima niste uspjele, onda vi stvarno niste krive. nego pedijatar koji je rekao dojite svaka 3 sata po 20 min. ili patronažna koja je vidjela zelenu stolicu i poslala tatu u apoteku po adaptirano. ili sestra u bolnici koja mami nije pokazala pravilan položaj. ili sve to zajedno, što je kod mene bio slučaj. ja nisam uspjela dojiti marina i dugo me pekla savjest zbog toga, ali upravo zbog toga sam s brunom bila upornija i odlučnija. uspjela sam kao i mnoge mame ovdje, zahvaljujući SOS telefonu i beskrajno sam zahvalna na tome. znam šta znači neuspjeti u dojenju i to me je potaklo  da se educiram i pomognem drugim ženama koje će se naći u takvoj situaciji - pokušajte i vi tako razmišljati.  :Love:

----------


## La-la squo

svi mi želimo biti svojoj dječici naaajbolji roditelji na svojetu, pa tako i g. path i njegova supruga. mislim da ćemo se u tome svi složiti. postavlja se međutim pitanje koja su  to mjerila dobrog roditeljstva. ona su nam dana odgojem naših roditelja, iskustvom života u današnjem"ludom i zatrovanom" svijetu i NAJVAŽNIJE INFORMIRANOŠĆU. tu dolazimo do bitnog. roda je udruga koja potiče dobro roditeljstvo bez IKAKVOG osuđivanja, dapače tu smo da kao odrasli ljudi bez spuštanja na primitivni nivo prepucavanja, izmjenjujemo spoznaje i iskustva i radimo na dodatnoj informiranosti kako bi sva naša djeca uz svu našu ogromnu količinu ljubavi bila još sretnija i zdravija.

znajući koliko je zapravo teško biti roditelj i koliko smo nesigurni u ispravnost vlastitih postupaka spram djece, u potpunosti razumijem (ali ne podržavam način komunikacije) sve goste koji se ne slažu sa ovom vrućom temom i pozivam ih na daljnje argumentirano sučeljavanje

----------


## leonisa

moje skromno vidjenje "agresivne kampanje"

mali intro:
u sobi su samnom lezale dvije majke koje vec tada nisu dojile. jedna je operirala tumor na dojci i bez obzira na veliku zelju, dojenje joj nije preporuceno te su joj savjetovali adaptirano mijeko. druga je odmah rekla da ne zeli ni probati, da je njoj to prenaporno, da se ne zeli time opterecivati, da joj masiranje i izdajanje ne lezi i da zeli injekciju. na zalost, dobila ju je. dijete je od "prve sekunde" na adaptiranom. teca majka je dojila no vec je 4. dan govorila kako joj je mala lijena, hlapljiva i kako vec gubi mlijeko jer ona ne vuce. sedmi dan je otisla kuci, nije vise dojila.

majke koje ne doje mogu se, u grubo, podijeliti u dvije skupine-
u prvoj su majke koje ne doje i za to je kriv netko/nesto drugi (bilo da jee kriv medicinski razlog bilo da je odluka donesena zbog krivih savjeta i pogresnih informacija). u drugoj su majke koje ne doje jer su same tako odlucile iz samo sebi razumljivih razloga poput estetskog izgleda dojki.

ova kampanja sluzi eduaciji onih majki koje ne doje zbog neznanja i onih majki koji ne doje iz, nazvat cu to, sebicnih razlga. nadam se da ce se u ovim drugim probuditi svijest. 

da nije bilo tih tekstova je bi bila u skupini neznalica. da nije bilo tekstova poslusala bi savjete i danas ne bi dojila. mislila bi jos uvijek da se mlijeko "stvara" od pive, da ne smijem jesti pola mog svakodnevnog menua, ne bi znala da djetetu do sestog mjeseca ne treba ni voda, ni caj a kamoli kasice. da je majcino mlijeko jedino sto bebi treba.

gledala sam u bolnici majku trojceka koja je non-stop cijedila kap po kap iz dojki dok su njeni andjeli lezali u inkubatoru. gledala sam majku koja je rodila u 27. tjednu i takodjer spremala kap po kap za svog andjela. gledala sam majku koje je "izgubia" mlijeko jer je beba imala vucje zdrijelo pa je izdajanjem mijeko opet "navukla" jer je znala da andjelcic treba jos proci puno operacija i da je majcino mlijeko izvor snage i imuniteta. gledala sam majku koja nije htjela dojiti jer nije htjela imati objesena prsa. zar vam ne dodju suze na oci?
ne znam da li su majke uspijele i dojile svoju djecu ali ih sigurno ova kampanja ne vrijedja jer znaju da su dale sve od sebe.

i za kraj, zene koje zele imati savrsena prsa (dojile ili ne, nikad vise nece biti kao prije trudnoc), dojite svoju djecu a od love koju ste ustedili na raznim blablamilima priustite si jedan estetski zahvat  :Wink: 


ps. mene majka nije dojila niti dana i definitivo ne misli da je zbog toga losa majka

----------


## TinnaZ

cure koje se žalite na postupke i savjete u rodilištu i patronaži - ako imate mogućnost isprintajte tekstove s portala i pošaljite u to rodilište, toj patronaži, naslovite na doktoricu ili sestru koja vam je dala ovaj ili onaj savjet, ili možda na neki drugi način sudjelujete u edukaciji.
Zapamtite da većina tih ljudi ne dijeli krive savjete iz zlobe (iako ima i takvih) nego iz neznanja. Neki od njih su učili iz knjiga starih 50 godina, neki (većina) se ne služi internetom, nekima (većini) poslodavac ne plaća edukaciju ... uglavnom oni prenose neznanje koje su učili.
Napravite jedan mali korak da se to promijeni, a to može biti i printanje 1 lista papira. Ja imam pozitivna iskustva sa medicinskim osobljem kada sam pokušala dati par isprintanih tekstova sa portala. Nije to neka posebna niti hrabrost niti komunikativnost.

----------


## leonisa

> ps. mene majka nije dojila niti dana i definitivo ne misli da je zbog toga losa majka


ovdje fali m- ...i definitivo ne mislim...
no i ovako stoji- ni ona ne misli da je zbog toga losija majka od drugih.

----------


## Nurina mama

Hm... moj slučaj je slijedeći: Rodila sam prijevremeno, sa 34. tjedna, carskim rezom. Tek treći dan dali su mi bebu da je vidim. Nakon toga je nastupila zutica i tek šesti dan od poroda dobivam bebu na prsa. I zamislite kako je to izgledalo, nedonošče od 1950 kg ( koje na svu sreću nije bilo u inkubatoru), čija je glava bila 4x manja od moje cice, treba prvi puta podojiti na stolčiću kakav smo viđali samo u seoskim školama 50-ih godina. Rana od carskog rastura, djete neče cicu ni primirisati. Izdajanje je bilo nemoguće. Izdajalice u bolnici neispravne a donašanje svoje izdajalice- NEMOGUĆE! I??? Naravno: Dijete je od prvog dana na mliječnoj formuli. No... nismo se mi dali. nakon 17 dana u rodilištu dolazimo doma i u miru dijete tek onda prihvaća cicu, no naravno taj prirodni tijek poremećen je već na početku i ja zaista nisam imala dovoljno mlijeka i curku sam paralelno dojila i dohranjivala. Sada ima 7 mjeseci i neki dan je prestala dojiti. Stoga, moje mišljenje o adaptiranom mlijeku: ADAPTIRANO MLIJEKO JE NUŽNO ZLO; ALI HVALA BOGU KAD JE STVORIO I TAKVA ZLA!!! Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

98% žena ne zna za lošu stranu adaptiranog

----------


## mara

Nurina mama   :Bye:   8)

----------


## ornela_m

Je li ovo stalna pojava na Rodi ili samo zato sto sam nova na forumu u zadnje vrijeme primjecujem navalu rezigniranih roditelja koji ne razumiju 
bespotrebno (pa jos!) forsiranje dojenja, kojima uz to nedostaje osnovni kucni odgoj da bi uopce vodili razgovor na neku temu?

Mogu samo reci da kad covjek nije nacisto sam sa sobom, onda i najmanji znak dozivljava kao atak na sebe i svoje odluke, o cemu god se radilo. Zasto neki shvacaju Rode na negativan nacin, osim sto zale za propustenim? I zasto upce trosti vrijeme na rasprave u koje se ulazi iskljucvo i negativisticki? Koje je to, na kraju krajeva, nepostivanje sebe pa da se jos trosi vrijeme na nekoga koga se ocito ne cijeni? Svasta!

Neki dan sam upitana da li se bojim porodjaja. Ne razmisljam toliko o njemu, to je nesto kroz sto cemo ovako ili onako proci. Vise se bojim koliko dugo ce nam trebati da krenemo dojiti i na to se pokusavam spremiti. Koliko toga ne bih znala da nema Roda, o tome ne zelim niti razmisljati.

----------


## Rabac

Mene je ovaj tekst doista neugodno iznenadio! Ja sam za dojenje i mojeg Tonija dojim od 5 dana njegova života jer je bio u inkubatoru i nisu mi dali da ga pokušam dojiti nego sam se na jedvite jade izdajala, kažem jedvite jade jer nisam znala kako, trčala sam sa 5 kata pedijatrije, na treći kat babinjača i moljakala sve sestre da mi pokažu kako se izdajati, ali nekako sam izdržala. Kad su mi dali moje zlato na ciku 3. dan, nije mogao uhvatiti bradavicu jer su mi cike bile prepune, a bradavice premale i nitko mi nije htio pokazati kako se to radi, ostavite bi mi ga 5 minuta na cici, rekle mi: a to vama ne ide i dale mu bočicu??? Onda se 5 dan našla sestra, koja mi je dala silikonsku bradavicu, sjela se kraj mene i držala mi Tonija na cici prilikom 3 podoja i onda smo krenuli sami. Nažalost, zaboravila sam kako se zove sestra, rodila sam u Puli, ali želim reći da koliko se priča o dojenju, a nitko ti nije voljan pomoći, u toj sam istoj bolnici bila na tečaju  i tokom 1 sata samo su pričali o prednostima dojenja i kako je to dobro za dijete, a onda u toj istoj bolnici nema ti tko pokazati kako, ili su sestre needucirane ili nedovoljno motivirane, a u svakom slučaju nehumane....

Sada Toni ima 2 mj i 9 dana i na kontroli kod pedijatra sa navršenih 2 mj, pedijatrica je konstatirala da dosta raste i da vjerojatno neću imati dosta mlijeka i neka nakon svakog podoja pokušam mu dati bočicu adaptiranog, tako sam radila 2 dana, i u ta 2 dana pojeo mi je 100 ml adaptiranog, a poslije sam odustala jer nije to to. Sad mi je žao za umrijeti jer sam mislila glavno da dijete nije gladno, a sto je 100 ml u 2 dana?!

Definitivno ću isprintati ovaj članak i poslati na pedijatriju i babinjače u bolnicu i mojoj pedijatrici! 

Isto tako ako ima netko kome se mogu obratiti u Puli, pomogla bi oko kampanje dojenja i informiranja općenito! 

Pozdrav!

----------


## TinnaZ

tu su ti Puljani:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28719

----------


## ivarica

puležani   :Smile:

----------


## path

Nazalost moram konstatirati da usprkos mom nedolicnom rijecniku izazvanom nevjerovatnom sklonoscu/naklonoscu svemu sto dolazi iz SAD-a, nitko, ali bas nitko nije komentirao argumente koje sam napisao. Svi su se slijepo uhvatili u zamku komentiranja gore navedenog neprilicnog rijecnika. Normalno da se moze biti konstruktivan, sto sam i bio, sukladno mojim ocekivanjima svatko tko je komentirao moj post, komentirao je krivu stvar. Zalosno za osobe koje se predstavljaju kao osobe kojima ratio upravlja zivotima i samo savjet za kraj. Drage forumasice, mogle bi ipak biti spremne citati izmedju redova, ili jednostavno budite toliko razumne pa kad nesto komentirate, komentirajte cijeli sadrzaj posta jer ipak misljenja sam da sam iznio i neke stvari kojih vecina vas nije niti svjesna.

----------


## MGrubi

> Nazalost moram konstatirati da usprkos mom nedolicnom rijecniku izazvanom nevjerovatnom sklonoscu/naklonoscu svemu sto dolazi iz SAD-a, nitko, ali bas nitko nije komentirao argumente koje sam napisao. Svi su se slijepo uhvatili u zamku komentiranja gore navedenog neprilicnog rijecnika. Normalno da se moze biti konstruktivan, sto sam i bio, sukladno mojim ocekivanjima svatko tko je komentirao moj post, komentirao je krivu stvar. Zalosno za osobe koje se predstavljaju kao osobe kojima ratio upravlja zivotima i samo savjet za kraj. Drage forumasice, mogle bi ipak biti spremne citati izmedju redova, ili jednostavno budite toliko razumne pa kad nesto komentirate, komentirajte cijeli sadrzaj posta jer ipak misljenja sam da sam iznio i neke stvari kojih vecina vas nije niti svjesna.


ili živiš u zabludi ili radiš za neku firmu adaptiranog

----------


## marta

meni hitno trebaju naocale.

----------


## Maja

> Nazalost moram konstatirati da usprkos mom nedolicnom rijecniku izazvanom nevjerovatnom sklonoscu/naklonoscu svemu sto dolazi iz SAD-a, nitko, ali bas nitko nije komentirao argumente koje sam napisao. Svi su se slijepo uhvatili u zamku komentiranja gore navedenog neprilicnog rijecnika. Normalno da se moze biti konstruktivan, sto sam i bio, sukladno mojim ocekivanjima svatko tko je komentirao moj post, komentirao je krivu stvar. Zalosno za osobe koje se predstavljaju kao osobe kojima ratio upravlja zivotima i samo savjet za kraj. Drage forumasice, mogle bi ipak biti spremne citati izmedju redova, ili jednostavno budite toliko razumne pa kad nesto komentirate, komentirajte cijeli sadrzaj posta jer ipak misljenja sam da sam iznio i neke stvari kojih vecina vas nije niti svjesna.


path, niti ti nam nisi odgovorio na pitanje o kojim rizicima hranjenja majčinim mlijekom pričaš. dvaput su te cure gore pitale.

----------


## namigusa

> Ja nisam dojeno dijete, za razliku od mog brata, ali ću biti mama-dojilica


Ja jesam dojeno dijete i mislila sam da ću biti i mama dojilica. Dapače, bila sam duboko u to uvjerena. S velikim žarom sam pljuvala po adaptiranom mlijeku. Sve dok nisam rodila. I onda je sve krenulo po krivu. Bez obzira na sve, dijete mi je živo, zdravo i veselo. Nije ni najmanje neinteligentno, između nas postoji prekrasna povezanost.
Jedino što u cijeloj priči nije valjalo je moja postporođajna depresija koja je hvala bogu kratko trajala, a bila je uzrokovana upravo tom silnom željom i nemogućnošću dojenja. Rodama svaka čast na borbi i na postignutim uspjesima, ali...

----------


## ivarica

> Nemam obicaj vlastiti nos zabadati u tudje smece (sto vase stranice sigurno jesu) ali nisam si mogao pomoci. Jednostavno se ne mogu suzdrzati iako znam da ce me vecina posjetioca na vasem forumu odmah napasti, *no nemam se namjeru upustati - bolje bi bilo reci spustati - u raspravu s osobama vase razine intelekta*.


zasto me cudi da si se ubrzo demantirao?




> 1. Kako se uopce mozete osloniti na tekst nekoga iz SAD-a!!! Iz te zemlje su strucnjaci upitne kvalitete, a ako se i objavi neki strucni rad, uobicajena je praksa, pogotovo u znanstvenim krugovima da se rezultati opovrgavaju nakon nekog vremena te se nastoji plasirati potpuno suprotna teza koja je ranije bila osporavana. Samo uzimanje necijeg misljenja iz SAD-a kao referencu, dovoljno govori o osobi koja je postavila clanak na vas portal. Slijepo vjerovanje i slijedjenje savjeta koje iznosi doticna Marsha Walker, zadrta vjernica i sljedbenica Bushovih uvjerenja, izvrsna predsjednica upitne nacionalne udruge za dojenje u SAD-u koja je samo paravan za eksperimente koje izvode na djeci i dojiljama je jednostavno diletantsko!


tekst marshe walker je koristen za ovaj tekst na portalu, ali cinjenice koje se mogu naci u njemu (a ne njene) dijele sve svjetske organizacije koje promicu dojenje. nista tu nije marshino ili americko. 




> 2. Tvrdite u vasoj reklamnoj kampanji da svaka majka moze dojiti. .


ne tvrdimo, tvrdimo da 99% majki moze dojiti




> A recite vi meni sto ste vi napravili za onih 1 ili 2%. O njima nitko ne govori. Drzite se svojih uvjerenja i svojih 98 ili 99 posto jer ni u tocan postotak niste sigurni, iako prema nalazima iz hrvatskih rodilista svi vasi brojevi padaju u vodu.


na kakve nalaze mislis?
u hrvatskoj nije provedeno nikakvo istrazivanje na koje bi se mogli referirati. zato koristimo podatke svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i ostalih relevantnih organizacija i s pravom vjerujemo da fiziologija dojke u hrvatice nije nista drukcija od norvezanke. 
praksa u hrvatskim rodilistima dovodi do tog da skoro 30% majki *ne doji* neposredno nakon izlaska iz rodilista ali to nema veze s onih 1% majki koje *ne mogu dojiti*. 




> A najgore je kad kazete da ih tako veliki postotak moze dojiti. Jeste li se ipak barem jednom zapitali, a zasto onih 2 posto ne doji.


cini mi se da si sve pobrkao, ne trebamo se mi zapitkivati zasto ne doji tih 1% majki, mi ZNAMO koji su razlozi zbog kojih 1% majki *ne moze dojiti*, to su slucajevi kad su zeni zbog bolesti dojke obje dojke odstranjene, kad je majka psihicka bolesnica ili narkomanka, kad je na terapiji koja je nespojiva s dojenjem, uz to postoje i slucajevi kad zene ne mogu ISKLJUCIVO dojiti, ali mogu IPAK dojiti.




> ...I zasto zene ne mogu dojiti. Niste, jer ste vi savrsene majke sa portala RODA, a onih 2 posto TKO (gruba rijec) jer ne valjaju kao majke i kao zene


O, Itekako se pitamo zasto zene *ne doje*. Onih preko 80% zena koje bi mogle dojiti 6 mjeseci ali ne doje su i razlog zasto roda od svog osnutka promice dojenje i pruza pomoc u dojenju preko sos telefona, preko edukacije trudnica kroz malu skolu dojenja, putem javnih akcija obiljezavanja tjedna dojenja, tiskanja letaka itd. To sto ja ovaj tjedan ne stignem ni poljubiti dijete kad izlazi iz skole jer nakon nase kampanje povodom Tjedna dojenja nemamo predaha, primamo poziv za pozivom, je UPRAVO ZBOG OVIH MAJKI KOJE TI NABRAJAS, UPRAVO ZBOG TOGA JER NAM JE STALO DO NJIH. 





> Zato vam ja kazem, (gruba rijec) JA VAS, VAS PORTAL, I SVIH VASIH 99% SAVRSENIH MAJKI. (gruba rijec) VAS U VAS GLUPI MOZAK. I hvala bogu sto imam predivnu zenu i predivno dijete koje nije dojilo niti dana. Zasto nije dojila, zato sto pocevsi od bolnice i vas na portalu stvarate pritisak da se mora dojiti i da svaka prava majka doji. Je li moja zena manje dobra majka od vas savrsenih gospodja? Ne, bolja je za klasu od vas (glupacica) koje nemate pametnijeg posla nego se ponasate kao da ste popile svu pamet ovog svijeta ne mareci za onih 2% koji jedini trebaju pomoc


nasa kampanja jest agresivna, ne bi se slozila s onima koje pisu da nije, ali i brojka od samo 16% djece koja su dojena 6 mjeseci trazi od svih odgovornih za zdravlje i prehranu djece da se trgnu, da prestanu zamagljivati pojmove i stititi industriju nadomjestaka.
ako moramo birati da s jedne strane imamo neki broj majki koje ce se osjecati krive, a s druge imamo tih 80inesto% djece koji su u zdravstvenom riziku zato jer ih majke nisu dojile, i koji trebaju nasu pomoc, onda cemo preuzeti tu odgovornost.

----------


## namigusa

> mi ZNAMO koji su razlozi zbog kojih 1% majki ne moze dojiti, to su slucajevi kad su zeni zbog bolesti dojke obje dojke odstranjene, kad je majka psihicka bolesnica ili narkomanka, kad je na terapiji koja je nespojiva s dojenjem


Ja imam obje dojke, hvala bogu. Nisam niti psihčka bolesnica, a još manje narkomanka, nisam niti na terapiji. Mlijeko jednostavno nije išlo van. A nije da se nisam trudila. Nije da se nisu trudili u bolnici. Nije da se moje dijete nije namučilo. Nije da nisam prošla pravi pakao na razne načine. Jednostavno nije išlo. I to je to. Mogla sam jedino postati psihička bolesnica nakon neuspjeha. Zbog silnog pritiska i prijekornih pogleda.

Path, tvojoj ženici i bebici  :Love:

----------


## mamaja

ivka   :Kiss:

----------


## emily

nakon ivkinog posta, stvarno se nema puno toga jos za reci  :Heart:  
nije nam cilj izazvati griznju savjesti mama koje nisu dojile.
zao nam je ako se tako osjecaju. 
mi zelimo doprijeti do onih koje ce svoju priliku tek dobiti, i do onih koje mozda upravo sada - zbog trenutka krize, losih savjeta, pritiska okoline, nedostatka podrske - dolaze u napast dati tu "samo jednu bocicu..."
mozda ce ovi tekstovi uciniti da i mame koje nisu zbog bilo kojeg razloga uspjele hraniti svoju djecu vlastitim mlijekom, sa slijedecim uspiju ....

----------


## ivarica

> mi ZNAMO koji su razlozi zbog kojih 1% majki ne moze dojiti, to su slucajevi kad su zeni zbog bolesti dojke obje dojke odstranjene, kad je majka psihicka bolesnica ili narkomanka, kad je na terapiji koja je nespojiva s dojenjem
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja imam obje dojke, hvala bogu. Nisam niti psihčka bolesnica, a još manje narkomanka, nisam niti na terapiji. Mlijeko jednostavno nije išlo van. A nije da se nisam trudila. Nije da se nisu trudili u bolnici. Nije da se moje dijete nije namučilo. Nije da nisam prošla pravi pakao na razne načine. Jednostavno nije išlo. I to je to. Mogla sam jedino postati psihička bolesnica nakon neuspjeha. Zbog silnog pritiska i prijekornih pogleda.


sori, post pisem prebrzo i prepovrsno da bi mogla (i znala) nabrojati sve razloge zasto neke zene ne mogu ili ne bi smjele dojiti. mozda si ti bila u toj skupini, a mozda i ne. ali nema smisla sad to istrazivati.  :/ 
zao mi je ako ti je itko uputio prijekorne poglede. to sigurno nisu ljudi kojima je STVARNO stalo do dojenja. jer takvi bi i mozda znali rjesenje za tvoje probleme ili bi ih se potrudili naci i sasvim sigurno, shvatili bi tvoju tugu i depresiju zbog nemogucnosti dojenja.  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## aries24

čitam ove napade i ne mogu vjerovati
pretužno
ja samo mogu reći hvala bogu na rodi jer moje dijete je bilo nadohranjivano, nisam imala nikakvu podršku, svi su samo govorili daj mu bocu, vidiš da je gladan (ragade, mastitise i gljivice neću ni spominjati), sve je bilo protiv nas,
 mislila sam da sise moraju biti pune da bi se dijete moglo najesti i kad bi on tražio jesti, a sise bile mekane, ja bi mu dala formulu jer sam mislila da su prazne
tom mišljenju je krivo i izdajanje jer sam uspijevala jedva nešto sitno izdojiti, pojma nisam imala da nikad ne možeš toliko izdojiti koliko dijete može samo isisati
a onda sam jedne noći doživjela prosvjetljenje isčitavši stranice i stranice topica o dojenju
sutradan sam bacila formulu i prikopčala dijete kad god bi tražilo
kroz 2 dana sise su mi se udvostručile, ali ubrzo su se smanjile kad se ustalila ponuda i potražnja
eto, bila sam na najboljem putu da se količina podoja smanji, a bočica poveća
*prave informacije* su me spasile u zadnji tren
još jednom do neba hvala, prvenstveno u ime moga djeteta

----------


## VedranaV

Kaže Ina May Gaskin u knjizi "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth":




> Please understand that my wish is not to frighten but to inform. In this chapter, I have kept in mind the words of too many women who have told me, "I wish I had known this when I was still pregnant."


U poglavlju se radi o carskom rezu pa objašnjava svoju motivaciju za iznošenje uznemirujućih (ali točnih) informacija. Valjda se i njoj često događalo da pokušavaju ubiti glasnika.

Ovdje se radi o istom.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> A sto je sa rizicima koje nosi majcino mlijeko!!!! Ljudi moji pa gdje vi zivite. Ako o genetici i molekularnoj biologiji nemate pojma, onda bi bilo lijepo ako bi ste nesto i o tome naucili jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.


Ja bih rado nešto naučila o rizicima koje nosi majčino mlijeko. Ali nisam nigdje naišla na podatke koji bi išli na štetu majčinog mlijeka a u korist umjetnog. Možeš li napisati nešto više o tome, molim te?

Nisam molekularac, ali dovoljno sam blizu. Možeš mi poslati privatnu poruku, ako ne želiš javno.

----------


## path

> path prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sto je sa rizicima koje nosi majcino mlijeko!!!! Ljudi moji pa gdje vi zivite. Ako o genetici i molekularnoj biologiji nemate pojma, onda bi bilo lijepo ako bi ste nesto i o tome naucili jer se cijeli niz opasnosti skriva i u majcinom mlijeku.
> 
> 
> Ja bih rado nešto naučila o rizicima koje nosi majčino mlijeko. Ali nisam nigdje naišla na podatke koji bi išli na štetu majčinog mlijeka a u korist umjetnog. Možeš li napisati nešto više o tome, molim te?
> 
> Nisam molekularac, ali dovoljno sam blizu. Možeš mi poslati privatnu poruku, ako ne želiš javno.


Nema ti tu neke velike mudrosti. Niti sam sam molekularac, ali tjeran vlastitim nepoznavanjem granica radoznalosti, dosta vremena sam proveo trazeci strucne clanke. Dosta toga se moze naci i na nezavisnim linkovima, koji predstavljaju radove koji nisu sponzorirani od velikih korporacija. Isto daleko od toga da radim za tvrtku koja prodaje adaptirano mlijeko kao sto je jedna od gore potpisanih navela. Da bar, jer bi valjda imao neki popust za kupovinu istog jer mi supruga nije mogla dojiti iako nije niti narkomanka, niti osoba sa fizionomskim nedostacima a koliko ju znam nije niti psihicki nestabilna osoba, vec potpuno suprotno :Smile:  No salu na stranu.

Jedan od primjera je 1945 godina. Prvi put je izveden napad nuklearnim oruzjem. Sve osobe rodjene nakon te godine u svojim kostima imaju odredjenu dozu radioaktivnih tvari, makar i u tragovima. S druge strane, okolina u kojoj zivimo, sveprisutno zagadjenje i sami stres kojem su ljudi izlozeni, a poseno mladi parovi koji u su osudjeni na svakodnevnu borbu kako bi osigurali vlastitu egzistenciju, neprijeporno utjecu i na covjekov organizam, na njegovo mijenjanje. Mozda zvuci kao znanstvena fantastika, ali svi smo mi izlozeni tim promjenama i to je normalan prirodni proces evoliranja nas kao rase. Kako se sve to mijenja, jednim manjim dijelom su zahvaceni i hormonalni procesi, a time se dovodi u pitanje i sama kvliteta majcinog mlijeka. Ne tvrdim da ono nije zdravo i bolje od adaptiranog mlijeka. Samo kazem da se ne treba slijepo voditi za svime prirodnim jer zbog globalnih promjena vecina prirodnih stvari postaje neodgovarajuca.

----------


## MGrubi

šta misliš da krave od čijeg se mljeka proizvodi adaptirano ne hrane GMO biljkama, ne dobivaju razno razne antibiotike, ne jedu krmu prskanu pesticidima.... a da ne spominjem koštano brašno

----------


## mamma san

Path, sve super...
A reci mi, koja je osnova za adaptirano mlijeko? I čije mlijeko ti piješ? I tvoje dijete? I ona djeca koja nisu imala priliku biti dojena i nisu imala priliku koristiti adaptirano mlijeko? Krave prije '45 ili poslije? 
Normalno da u nekim situacijama NIJE poželjno dojiti (ili nije preporučljivo)...(kemoterapije, zračenje, itd...) i ovdje se ne govori o tome. 

Tema cjelokupne Rodine akcije je nešto drugo...što ti uporno odbijaš prihvatiti... :/

----------


## anchie76

Path cestitam na konstruktivnom postu, i drage volje cu se ukljuciti u raspravu   :Smile:  




> Nema ti tu neke velike mudrosti. Niti sam sam molekularac, ali tjeran vlastitim nepoznavanjem granica radoznalosti, dosta vremena sam proveo trazeci strucne clanke. Dosta toga se moze naci i na nezavisnim linkovima, koji predstavljaju radove koji nisu sponzorirani od velikih korporacija. Isto daleko od toga da radim za tvrtku koja prodaje adaptirano mlijeko kao sto je jedna od gore potpisanih navela. Da bar, jer bi valjda imao neki popust za kupovinu istog jer mi supruga nije mogla dojiti iako nije niti narkomanka, niti osoba sa fizionomskim nedostacima a koliko ju znam nije niti psihicki nestabilna osoba, vec potpuno suprotno No salu na stranu.
> 
> Jedan od primjera je 1945 godina. Prvi put je izveden napad nuklearnim oruzjem. Sve osobe rodjene nakon te godine u svojim kostima imaju odredjenu dozu radioaktivnih tvari, makar i u tragovima. S druge strane, okolina u kojoj zivimo, sveprisutno zagadjenje i sami stres kojem su ljudi izlozeni, a poseno mladi parovi koji u su osudjeni na svakodnevnu borbu kako bi osigurali vlastitu egzistenciju, neprijeporno utjecu i na covjekov organizam, na njegovo mijenjanje. Mozda zvuci kao znanstvena fantastika, ali svi smo mi izlozeni tim promjenama i to je normalan prirodni proces evoliranja nas kao rase. Kako se sve to mijenja, jednim manjim dijelom su zahvaceni i hormonalni procesi, a time se dovodi u pitanje i sama kvliteta majcinog mlijeka. Ne tvrdim da ono nije zdravo i bolje od adaptiranog mlijeka. .


Ok, recimo da se mogu sloziti s tim da sve generalno postaje zagadjenije. Onda u tom svjetlu postaje i adaptirano mlijeko koje je isto rezultat zagadjene okoline - ne moze se njega napraviti bez ovih svih utjecaja o kojima ti pricas, ne?




> Samo kazem da se ne treba slijepo voditi za svime prirodnim jer zbog globalnih promjena vecina prirodnih stvari postaje neodgovarajuca


I ukoliko se majcino mlijeko mijenja, onda ok, neka se mijenja.  Ja sam uvjerenja da ce to onda opet ici na prednost ljudskoj rasi - u smislu "mijenja se da bi osiguralo opstanak ljudske rase"...

A ne mogu se sloziti da vecina prirodnih stvari postaje neprirodna.  Postaju neprirodna jer nas globalizacija, velike firme i profit tjeraju da postane neprirodna.  Pa pogledaj koliko je tesko u danasnje vrijeme pronaci proizvod koji nije sprican sa svim i svacim i koji nije GMO?  Zasto je to sve - pa zbog profita.  Sigurno nije zbog nase dobrobiti i naseg zdravlja.  I dan danas je bolje za ljude da jedu ekoloski (to je prirodno), ali je do toga sve teze doci.

----------

path - drago mi je da si ostao diskutirati  :Smile: 

adaptirano se mlijeko isto radi od preradjevina kravljeg ili sojinog ili cega vec...pa slijedom toga i u njemu ima tvari koje je kravica pojela iz kiselih kisa zalivene trave...

nijedna istina nije crno-bijela, da je majcino mlijeko no1 pise cak i na kutiji adapt. mlijeka.

mislim da je istina u tome da ono nosi rizike i da smo svi s pravom ljuti (dojili ili ne) na one koji bi o tim rizicima trebali upozoriti zene, to bi se onda nazvalo informirani izbor. U drustvu poput naseg gdje je marketing raspojasan, gdje su pedijatri, patronaze i ini neskloni pomagati vise nego sto treba (ili jednostavno neznaju), gdje nema sluzbe koja ce pomoci zeni...onda je adapt. za veliki broj tih zena izbor. Samo ne informirani vec nuzni izbor (jer ako si uvjeren da nemas mlijeka ili da nije dovoljno dobro, a to ti potvrde i kazu da je dijete gladno-onda je primarni refleks da nahranis dijete, jos ti i preporuce koje je mlijeko najbolje). Nazalost ispada da je to slobodni izbor zene, ali nije ni najmanje slobodan i u tome je kvaka.  Jer da je slobodan izbor utemeljen na znanju onda one ne bi trebale osjecati krivnju jer nisu mogle djetetu pruziti najbolje. krivnja se inace ne bi ni javila - ona se javlja kad osjecas da si dao sve od sebe a nisi uspio...ili su te prevarili...ili ti nisu pomogli (to bi onda vise islo u ljutnju).

----------


## ~lex~

> Nina_Zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih rado nešto naučila o rizicima koje nosi majčino mlijeko. Ali nisam nigdje naišla na podatke koji bi išli na štetu majčinog mlijeka a u korist umjetnog. Možeš li napisati nešto više o tome, molim te?
> 
> 
> Jedan od primjera je 1945 godina. Prvi put je izveden napad nuklearnim oruzjem. Sve osobe rodjene nakon te godine u svojim kostima imaju odredjenu dozu radioaktivnih tvari, makar i u tragovima. S druge strane, okolina u kojoj zivimo, sveprisutno zagadjenje i sami stres kojem su ljudi izlozeni, a poseno mladi parovi koji u su osudjeni na svakodnevnu borbu kako bi osigurali vlastitu egzistenciju, neprijeporno utjecu i na covjekov organizam, na njegovo mijenjanje. Mozda zvuci kao znanstvena fantastika, ali svi smo mi izlozeni tim promjenama i to je normalan prirodni proces evoliranja nas kao rase. Kako se sve to mijenja, jednim manjim dijelom su zahvaceni i hormonalni procesi, a time se dovodi u pitanje i sama kvliteta majcinog mlijeka. Ne tvrdim da ono nije zdravo i bolje od adaptiranog mlijeka. Samo kazem da se ne treba slijepo voditi za svime prirodnim jer zbog globalnih promjena vecina prirodnih stvari postaje neodgovarajuca.


A te krave (i koze, i ovce, i moljci, i komarci) rođene poslije '45. su imune na kontaminaciju radioaktivnim supstancama? :? 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sis

Sreća da kravama radioaktivnost ništa ne može? Argument je stvarno...

----------


## flower

ajd sad i dvadeset pet topica o radioaktivnim kravama...

onaj gore gost sam ja -pojma nemam zasto sam gost.

----------


## cekana

> krivnja se javlja kad osjecas da si dao sve od sebe a nisi uspio...ili su te prevarili...ili ti nisu pomogli


Potpisujem i zbog toga ne smatram ovu kampanju preagresivnom, jer želimo pomoći mjakama koje mogu, a ne znaju da mogu dojiti!

----------


## leonisa

ali zar dijete nije dijelom i moj genetski kod? zar ne nasljedjuje gene oca i majke. zacecem. pa mi nije bas jasna ta opasnost. manja je od opasnsti koje se skriva iza mlijeka krave koja pase ko zna gdje i otelila se, npr. u cernobilu.
za sebe majka barem zna, a za kravicu?

tvoja zena nije dojila ili iz medicinskih razloga ili zbog tudje greske. ako je ovo drugo u pitanju, rodina kampanja pomoci ce da sljedece dijete doji tako sto ce ona (a time i ti) biti educirana u svezi dojenja kao i osoblje od kojeg ocekujemo pomoc.

primili ste se ivaricine izjave ko pijan plota a sama je rekla da je u zurbi i da nema vremen nabrajati sve medicinske razloge zbog kojih zena ne moze dojiti. samo ih je primjerice nabrojala.

----------

zene se ubjedilo da ne mogu dojiti i da njihovu djecu spasava adaptirano...a istina je da mogu dojiti, da im ne treba spasavanje vec pomoc...a problem je sto pomoci nema (barem dok nije bilo Rode i mozda koje zvjezdice u med. svijetu i sl. obiteljskih zvjezdica).
kad trebas pomoc a pomoci nema onda se spasavas na razne nacine, doslovce da prezivis i u psihickom i u fizickom smislu.

----------


## ivarica

ko se primio moje izjave? ja nigdje nisam vidjela da mi je path ista odgovorio? mozda izmedju redaka?

----------


## leonisa

procitala sam bar u 2 posta "nisam psihicki nestabilna, narkoanka, nisam operirala dojke ali nisam mogla dojiti." ne mogu sad traziti, dijete me zove.

----------


## ivarica

ma ne citas pazljivo   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Ivarice, vjerujem da se o ovome govori




> Da bar, jer bi valjda imao neki popust za kupovinu istog jer mi supruga nije mogla dojiti iako nije niti narkomanka, niti osoba sa fizionomskim nedostacima a koliko ju znam nije niti psihicki nestabilna osoba, vec potpuno suprotno No salu na stranu.

----------


## ivarica

aha, eto mene nepazljive.

----------


## leonisa

> mi ZNAMO koji su razlozi zbog kojih 1% majki ne moze dojiti, to su slucajevi kad su zeni zbog bolesti dojke obje dojke odstranjene, kad je majka psihicka bolesnica ili narkomanka, kad je na terapiji koja je nespojiva s dojenjem
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja imam obje dojke, hvala bogu. Nisam niti psihčka bolesnica, a još manje narkomanka, nisam niti na terapiji.





> Da bar, jer bi valjda imao neki popust za kupovinu istog jer mi supruga nije mogla dojiti iako nije niti narkomanka, niti osoba sa fizionomskim nedostacima a koliko ju znam nije niti psihicki nestabilna osoba, vec potpuno suprotno

----------


## leonisa

:Smile:

----------


## lidac2004

> zbog toga sto se toliko napada mame koje ne doje (ne od clanova rode, nego forumasa...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja bas nisam vidjela da se napada mame na forumu zato sto ne doje.


kako nisi vidjela?
pa toga ima ko u prici, a najbolji su mi oni kada neka forumasica tvrdi za svoju susjedu/prijateljicu/sestru da ona ZNA da se doticna nije dovoljno potrudila oko dojenja pa onda idu komentari tipa- da se nije potrudila jer joj se neda, jer je ovako lakse......

i to su samo oni blazi komentari a pdf dojenja pun je topica gdje se ogovara ovu ili onu jer ne doji ili je dojila "samo" 3/6/8 mjeseci.......

niko, ali niko, pa tako ni vi ovdje nemate pravo tako osudjivati zene koje ne doje a nisu narkomanke i imaju obe sise.

i nemojte sada reci da ne osudjujete jer je preveliki broj onih koji vide to osudjivanje.

(da razjasnim, ovdje ne mislim na udrugu vec na forum).

----------


## ivarica

> niko, ali niko, pa tako ni vi ovdje nemate pravo tako osudjivati zene koje ne doje a nisu narkomanke i imaju obe sise.


ako se odnosi na moj dio posta (a ne cudi me sto se toliko citira), nisam nikad rekla da bi sve ostale zene trebale dojiti nego da bi mogle dojiti.   :Smile:

----------


## Užasnuta

tocno o tome pricam. I to kao nekakav forum Roditelja... Puno ih je to prepoznalo i otislo odavde.
I jedna obicna izjava Maje Vučić u casopisu Story da bi radje da njenu bebu doji prijateljica nego da joj da flasicu mi je degutantan.

----------


## ms. ivy

> I jedna obicna izjava Maje Vučić u casopisu Story da bi radje da njenu bebu doji prijateljica nego da joj da flasicu mi je degutantan.


zašto?

----------


## MGrubi

pa zdravije je mljeko druge dojilje nego adaptirano kravlje mljeko

----------


## leonisa

i mene to zanima!!!

pa mm ima mamu po sisi. dojila ga u rodilistu. 

pa i kad smo na faksu ucili o rodbinskim i krvnim vezama spominjala se veze dojilje (ali ne majke) i dijeteta.

pa prije je po selima zena najnormalnije dojila i drugu djecu.

ja fakat ne razumijem neka razmisljanja. voljela bi da mi se pojasne.

sta tek onda misle o bankama mlijeka?

----------


## ivarica

evo teksta na iskonu, koji je kao mainstream
autorica nije roda 
http://www.vip.hr/sp/d_show?idc=2521&idnews=22540050

izmedju ostalog stoje recenice kakve na rodi necete naci.

"Žene koje mogu dojiti, svakako bi to i trebale učiniti u trenutku kada postanu majke".
ili
"U usporedbi s njim, instant formule zvuče kao «junk hrana», nužnost koju treba pod svaku cijenu učiniti zadnjim izborom."

----------


## ornela_m

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> krivnja se javlja kad osjecas da si dao sve od sebe a nisi uspio...ili su te prevarili...ili ti nisu pomogli
> 
> 
> Potpisujem i zbog toga ne smatram ovu kampanju preagresivnom, jer želimo pomoći mjakama koje mogu, a ne znaju da mogu dojiti!


Potpisujem i anonimusa i cekanu.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Da stvarno, Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija daje preporuke koje su degutantne. 

Lidac, dugo čitam forum, puno kraće sudjelujem ali nisam baš primijetila puno negativnih komentara na račun nedojilja. Uostalom, i sama poznajem barem pet žena koje su prestale dojiti iako su mogle - drugo je pitanje koliko su toga bile svjesne u trenutku kad su odlučile odustati. I što sad, trebam napisati da je to OK? Naravno, osuđivanje i moraliziranje nije u redu, međutim, svi negativni komentari na koje sam naišla išli su u pravcu "eh, da je barem nazvala sos tel, ili pročitala letke, ili ne odustala tako lako..."

Evo primjera: jedna je zaključila da nema mlijeka jer je dijete plakalo nakon 20 minuta podoja ("a svi znamo da normalan podoj traje 20 minuta i ni sekunde više, i ako dijete ostane gladno to znači da majka nema mlijeka"), druga je zaglavila u bolnici radi zaostalog komadića placente, htjela se izdajati ali su joj sestre rekle da to mlijeko neće ići njenom djetetu pa je odustala, treća je bebu hranila svaka tri i pol sata i čudila se slabom prirastu, četvrta je poslušala svekrvu "da ne muči dijete" jer joj je mlijeko preslabo - naime, mama je izdojila par kapi PRVOG mlijeka i po savjetu svekija ostavila da se razdvoji voda i mast. Masti skoro uopće nije bilo (surprise, surprise!) i žena je kupila neki ...mil, peta je već u rodilištu dobila bočicu u ruku jer da te njene male cice niš ne budu napravile...

Donošenje svjesne odluke o nedojenju nakon uvida u sve informacije jest legitimna stvar. Takozvani informirani izbor, makar pogrešan po mom sudu, ali božemoj. Većina nas ima prečeg posla u životu nego zgražavati se nad time.  

Nego otišli smo off topic, ispričavam se. 

Path, adaptirano mlijeko pravi se tako što se "adaptira" kravlje. Misliš li da je krava zdravija i manje zagađena od mame? 

Inače, primjer sam kratko dojenog djeteta koje je kasnije u životu oboljelo od dvije autoimune bolesti, iako genetske predispozicije nisam imala. Drugim riječima, prerano sam naletjela na kravlji kazein.

----------


## marinna

> niko, ali niko, pa tako ni vi ovdje nemate pravo tako osudjivati zene koje ne doje a nisu narkomanke i imaju obe sise.
> 
> i nemojte sada reci da ne osudjujete jer je preveliki broj onih koji vide to osudjivanje.
> 
> (da razjasnim, ovdje ne mislim na udrugu vec na forum).


tek rođena djeca nemaju mogućnost izbora i žena koja neće(!) da doji svoje dijete ne može reći da mu želi sve najbolje. priroda je odredila da djeca sisaju i na taj se načinh hrane, poje, te nalaze sklonište i sigurnost u svijetu koji je za njih u početku strašan. meni je žao djece koja nisu dobila priliku uživati u dojenju.
odlučiti ne dojiti znači oduzeti djetetu svako pravo

----------


## flower

marinna - meni je tvoj ton agresivani vrlo kritican- jer nema prava djeteta bez prava majke ...ne postoji dojka koja postoji bez majke i ona sigurno voli svoje dijete i zeli mu najbolje samo mu to pokazuje na nacin koji je takav kakav je. Svi u zivotu radimo izbore cesto i one koje ce netko proglasiti protu prava djeteta...vjeruj...nema savrsenog roditelja i onog koji ce sve napraviti bas onako kako je to priroda/psihologija ili trenutni trend odlucio.

----------


## apricot

> kako nisi vidjela?
> pa toga ima ko u prici, a najbolji su mi oni kada neka forumasica tvrdi za svoju susjedu/prijateljicu/sestru da ona ZNA da se doticna nije dovoljno potrudila oko dojenja pa onda idu komentari tipa- da se nije potrudila jer joj se neda, jer je ovako lakse......
> 
> (da razjasnim, ovdje ne mislim na udrugu vec na forum).


na svakom forumu se ljudi zgražaju zbog nečega i ne bi se zbog toga trebalo uzrujavati...

ako odeš na neki forum biciklista, zgražat će se kako je neki xy stavio loše gume na fenomenalan bicikl.
na forumu ljubimaca životinja se netko zgraža što je vlasnik uspavao bolesnog psa. netko to, na istom tom forumu, odobrava.
na ovom forumu se NEKI  zgražaju zbog mama koje ne žele dojiti, NEKI DRUGI se zgražaju što ta ista majka nije dobila adekvatnu pomoć.

uvijek su neki tu samo da se zgražaju i da pišu "strašno, "užasno", "grozno"...
kao što i u svakom društvu ima ljudi koji cijelo veče ne progovore ni riječi, osim što kimaju glavom.

treba li im zamjeriti?
ikome od njih?

Roda nije udruga koja je osnovana da podržava iščuđavanja, Roda je udruga koja podržava edukaciju i pomoć.
To bi trebalo razlikovati.

----------


## momze

lijepo receno, flower.   :Heart:  

i opet se vracamo na odluke zasnovane na informiranom izboru....

----------

a lidac - mislim da je fama da li netko osudjuje ili ne...upiranje prstom u susjedu koja radi losije od mene uvijek je i samo u svrhu hranjenja moje slike o sebi kao roditelja i takve price vise govore o meni nego o njoj (susjedi)...
a ljudi smo...pogotovo kad smo nesigurni lijepo je znati da netko to radi losije od nas  :Wink: 
drago mi je da se udrugu ne povezuje s time  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

kada zena odluci ne dojiti znajuci sta uskracuje djetetu misleci pri tome samo na svoju "dobrobit" (koja je tek prividna i kratkorocna) jer zeli spavati cijelu noc, popiti koju casu vina, taj teret hranjena prebaciti na nekog drugog, zadrzati svoje bajne grudi...(da, cula sam i ove razloge i moj post ide iskljucivo zenama koji odlucuju ne dojiti iz nabrojanih i slicnih razloga) u meni izaziva ljutnju jer stavlja svoju "dobrobit" ispred djetetovog. sta ja mislim o takvom majcinstvu moje je osobno misljenje. a opet ima i gorih stvari poput zanemarivanja djeteta, napustanja.... 
mislim da i majka koja iz ovih razloga sama odluci ne dojiti ima pravo znati sta time uskracuje djetetu. ako i nakon toga ostane pri svojoj odluci- njen izbor kojega postujem. ali majka mora znati sta izabire i sta odbacuje. ipak ta majka odgovara za to dijete pa i izbor mora biti utemeljen na znanju.

mislim da majka mora dati sve od sebe za dobrobit djeteta. i kada zna da to radi srce joj jednostavno treperi.

----------


## flower1

danas sam gost u vlastitoj kuci   :Laughing:

----------


## LeaB

Nisam dojila Miu duže od mjesec dana. No ne bih osuđivala druge već upozorila na svoje neznanje. Neiskustvo i emotivno stanje koje nije bilo za ustrajnost.
I da imam grižnju savjesti koju sam tek nedavno otkrila pošto čekam drugu bebu, a odlučila sam dojiti pod svaku cijenu. Jer moje je dijete, ima pravo na najkvalitetniji moguću brigu koju time što je biće zaslužuje. 

I da, na svakom forumu ima onih koji upiru prstom u druge, ali ja bih rekla samo jedno: Nitko te ne može povrijediti (osuditi, okriviti) ako ti to ne dozvoliš.

Same znamo pravo stanje stvari  a grižnju savjesti treba rješiti jer postaje preteška.

Svaka čast udruzi Roda na informacijama i edukaciji koju daje. Sad ovako nabrijana od dojilja s ovog foruma, slobodno kažem da ste imale veliki utjecaj na mene.
 :Heart:

----------


## momze

> danas sam gost u vlastitoj kuci


OT - pa kako si sada i flower1 i gost?

ili se to netko igra sa nama?   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

kako sam vec rekla ja se slazem sa kampanjom oko edukacije majki, ali sto je npr. sa mamama koje mogu i zele dojiti, al beba ne moze?!
jer je npr. premala, sta je sa bebama u inkubatorima do kojih njihovi roditelji ne mogu doci (u vecini nasih rodilista), sa bebama koje imaju medicinskih problema itd....  
recimo na sv.duhu mame dobiju bebu na prsa tek sa 1800g...ako do onda nisu istjerane iz bolnice jer nema kreveta za njih, pa dolaze 2x na dan dojiti...
trebalo bi imati razumjevanja i za takve slucajeve

----------


## VedranaV

Tu je sustav problem jer bi mame morale imati mogućnost biti s bebom. Baš je tim bebama najpotrebniji i dodir i majčino mlijeko, a ne adaptirano (koje po mogućnosti bolnica dobiva besplatno od proizvođača ili distributera).

----------


## leonisa

Dia i to treba promijeniti!
kampanja nije samo usmjerena prema majkama!
(u petrovoj se majke izdajaju kad su im bebe u inkubatoru, i majke znaju lezati i do mjesec dana dok bebe ne izadju iz inkubatora)

----------


## path

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  niko, ali niko, pa tako ni vi ovdje nemate pravo tako osudjivati zene koje ne doje a nisu narkomanke i imaju obe sise.
> 
> i nemojte sada reci da ne osudjujete jer je preveliki broj onih koji vide to osudjivanje.
> 
> (da razjasnim, ovdje ne mislim na udrugu vec na forum).
> 
> ...


Upravo osobe poptu tebe, osobe ciji mentalni sklop ne vidi dalje od vlastitog poimanja vrijednosti kao jedino prihvatljivih, uzrokuje da majke koje tesko doje i prestanu dojiti. Zasto. Zato sto se osjecaju jadno, beskorisno i ne znam kako sve ne, kad zene poput tebe govore o uskracivanju prava djeteta. Sto ti molim te znas o pravu djeteta? Znas li da je pravo kao takvo jedna relativna stvar koja se bazira na normama koje su nametnute od drustva. Zasto bi sve sto je drustvo osmislilo kao prihvatljivo bilo i svaki puta dobro? Tebi treba biti zao tebe same jer nemas sluha ni senzibilnosti za brojne majke koje ipak ne uspijevaju dojiti svoje dijete dok cijelo drustvo na njih upire prstom kako ne cine dobro tim cinom. Osobno poznajem majke koje su dojile djecu do 2. godine zivota, ali to ih nije spasilo od svih mogucih bolestina, a neka od njih su se razvila u devijantnu/problematicnu djecu. S druge strane i sam sam dijete odraslo na adaptiranom mlijeku, koje je dobiveno na dobro poznat nacin, ali to me nije sprijecilo u razvoju. Dapace, bio sam zdrava beba i nikad nisam imao problema sa bolestima, a isto tako i vecina mojih prijatelja koja nisu bila dojena.
Tvrdnja da oduzimanje djetetu svakog prava ako ga se ne doji ne stoji, jer ako cemo govoriti o pravima djeteta onda je na prvom mjestu PRAVO NA ZIVOT. To je pravo zajamceno svim ustavima, konvencijama, poveljama i ne znam ni sam kojim sve dokumentima.

----------


## irenas

> tocno o tome pricam. I to kao nekakav forum Roditelja... Puno ih je to prepoznalo i otislo odavde.
> I jedna obicna izjava Maje Vučić u casopisu Story da bi radje da njenu bebu doji prijateljica nego da joj da flasicu mi je degutantan.


Meni je baka pričala da je kod njih na selu bila jedna žena s puno djece koja bi po potrebi normalno dojila tuđu djecu pa je i baki uskočila par puta kad je ova morala na polje ili slično.Onda to nije bilo degutantno već nešto prirodno i normalno a sad je tema za zgražanje :/

----------

> kada zena odluci ne dojiti znajuci sta uskracuje djetetu misleci pri tome samo na svoju "dobrobit" (koja je tek prividna i kratkorocna) jer zeli spavati cijelu noc, popiti koju casu vina, taj teret hranjena prebaciti na nekog drugog, zadrzati svoje bajne grudi...(da, cula sam i ove razloge i moj post ide iskljucivo zenama koji odlucuju ne dojiti iz nabrojanih i slicnih razloga) u meni izaziva ljutnju jer stavlja svoju "dobrobit" ispred djetetovog. sta ja mislim o takvom majcinstvu moje je osobno misljenje. a opet ima i gorih stvari poput zanemarivanja djeteta, napustanja.... 
> mislim da i majka koja iz ovih razloga sama odluci ne dojiti ima pravo znati sta time uskracuje djetetu. ako i nakon toga ostane pri svojoj odluci- njen izbor kojega postujem. ali majka mora znati sta izabire i sta odbacuje. ipak ta majka odgovara za to dijete pa i izbor mora biti utemeljen na znanju.
> 
> mislim da majka mora dati sve od sebe za dobrobit djeteta. i kada zna da to radi srce joj jednostavno treperi.


Ponovo jos jedno misljenje, tako uobicajeno za osobe na forumu iako nije umjesno positovjecivati pojedince sa skupinom. Zapravo kao sto je netko ranije komentirao, to je tipicno za nas hrvate. Uvijek gledamo tko je losiji od nas i onda se busamo o prsa kako je dobro da ima netko losiji stvarajuci laznu sliku o sebi kao o super-naprednim osobama. Ne sjecam se kad smo uzeli nekoga tko je bolji od nas pa ga pokusali dostici. Ne, mi smo najbolji i posebni po svemu, tako je uvijek bolje da imamo majki koje ne doje, jer onda grupa majki koje doje se moze nasladjivati tudjoj muci i dijeliti savjete (koji su btw puni zajedljivosti koja se ocituje ako se cita izmedju redaka) i sto je jos gore opomene, odnosno lekcije o pravima djeteta!!! 
Sto je sa majkama kojima su grudi izgrizene i izranjavanje sto je uzrokovano pokusajima dojenja. Pitam vas, do koje granice boli je covjek spreman ici kako bi zadovoljio zahtjevima superiornih majki kojima nije dovoljno sto su sretne pa doje vlastitu djecu, nego svojim packama moraju dojiti i umove ostalih majki.

----------


## LeaB

> Osobno poznajem majke koje su dojile djecu do 2. godine zivota, ali to ih nije spasilo od svih mogucih bolestina, a neka od njih su se razvila u devijantnu/problematicnu djecu.


Ono što je nosporivo jest da je dojenje najbolji mogući izbor i ne odnosi se na onih 1 % žena. Ostale treba malo bolje educirati, a to Rode rade.

Drugo: Pa jasna je stvar da te dojenje ne štiti od svih mogućih bolesti pogotovo ako živiš u zajednici gdje te roditelji zlostavljaju, ili se međusobno ne slažu, ako ih ne vidiš pa te prepuste na čuvanje drugima s kojima djeca kompenziraju ljubav. Ali to nije tema ovog podforuma. 

Tema je edukacija, ženama to treba. Treba im sustav koji će apsolutno podržavati dojenje kao što to čini s adaptiranim mlijekom. 

A ne znam što se ti toliko buniš? Pa niti imaš cice, a bome te nitko ne poziva zbog odluke da ne dojite dijete. :D 

Inače i ja sam mama koja je zbog nekih svojih razloga odhranila prvo dijete na adaptiranom, pa se ne osjećam krivom, a apsolutno podržavam ovaj forum.

----------


## LeaB

> Drugo: Pa jasna je stvar da te dojenje ne štiti od svih mogućih bolesti pogotovo ako živiš u zajednici gdje te roditelji zlostavljaju, ili se međusobno ne slažu, ako ih ne vidiš pa te prepuste na čuvanje drugima s kojima djeca kompenziraju ljubav. Ali to nije tema ovog podforuma.


Htjedoh reći da je emotivno stanje djeteta uvelike uzrok bolesti.

Dojenje daje imunitet bolje od kravljeg mlijeka, koje ga ruši, pogotovo u kasnijim fazama života.

----------


## apricot

> Pitam vas, do koje granice boli je covjek spreman ici kako bi zadovoljio zahtjevima superiornih majki kojima nije dovoljno sto su sretne pa doje vlastitu djecu, nego svojim packama moraju dojiti i umove ostalih majki.


Nažalost, tek u posljednjih nekoliko godina se u medicini počeo koristiti neki sustav ocjenjivanja intenziteta boli. Ali, i on je svakako subjektivan.
Nema granice, granicu određuje majka.
I nitko od nas ne kaže da je majka koja ne doji išta lošija od one koja doji.
Ima žena koje doje, a istovremeno izlažu djecu ispusima iz auspuha, stojeći i proseći na zagušenim zagrebačkim raskrižjima. 

Nitko od nas nije mjerodavan da procjenjuje je li netko mogao i htio; mogao, a nije htio; nije mogao, a htio... 
Niti mi to želimo.
Mi smo ovdje za one koje hoće, a ne znaju.
Ili koje hoće, a teško im ide...

I, svatko tko je prošao našu radionicu zna da uvijek napominjemo da se mame ne trebaju osjećati krivima ako ne uspiju.
One same znaju jesu li dale sve od sebe ili nisu.

Pa ako i nisu, ako su to odlučile "tek tako"... zbog čaše vina ili straha od obješenih grudi... tko im smije zamjeriti.
Izuzev njih samih.

----------


## leonisa

gost procitaj ponovo moj post! i na koji slucaj nedojenja se on odnosi. a upravo majke koje su odustale od dojenja zbog izgrizenih bradavica su one koje su se trudile uciniti najbolje sto mogu i sigurno su ponsne na to. bitno je potruditi se a ne dici ruke odmah. i kad ih dizes da znas posljedicu i odvagnes. dojene se uci i svako ima uspone i padove. neko nakon pada skupi snage i nastavi dalje a neko ne. i to je izbor. i niko ga ne osudjuje. ja sam spomenula slucaj kada se ni ne pokusava jer se zeli "lagodo" zivjeti. ni  te zene ne osudjujem (ali ne shvacam). samo se zalazem da prvo spoznaju moguce posljedice svoje odluke.




> zadovoljio zahtjevima superiornih majki kojima nije dovoljno sto su sretne pa doje vlastitu djecu, nego svojim packama moraju dojiti i umove ostalih majki.


nitko tu nije superioran. i meni je zao sto imas takvo misljenje. netko posjeduje znanje netko je zeljan znanja a netko nuzno treba znanje. nema tu velike mudrosti.   :Heart:

----------

ja sam dojila samo kojih mjesec dana 
nastavila sam se izdajati još jedno 3 mjeseca
i da imam ogromnu križnju savjesti
al da vi rode nabijate komplekse definitivno se slažem
i da mislim da vam je ova kampanja preagresivna slažem se
al isto tako smatram da je razlog mog prestanka dojenja ne znanje, nedovoljna informiranost, nemogućnost dobivanja pomoći u bolnici na moj zahtjev
al ja sam recimo zvala rodin SOS telefon
i nije mi bila neka opcija da par dana (7) bilježim kako ide dojenje, pa da se ponovo javim jer je meni bila hiča, i pomoć mi je bila prijeko potrebna odmah
mogu samo još dodati da ću se slijedeći puta više potruditi, sada imam puno više informacija nego prije i iskreno se nadam da ću uspjeti

----------


## sladjanaf

Dakle, ja sam mama s dvoje djece.
Moja mama je rodila troje djece i svako od nas dojila dok nije krenula natrag na posao a mi morali kod baka i djedova jer tamo gdje sam ja živjela nije bilo jaslica nego vrtića od tri godine starosti djeteta.
Dojenje je bilo normalna i podrazumijevajuća stvar kad jednom ja budem imala svoju djecu.
E onda je došla Diana. Dojili smo se od početka, tj. od dana rođenja i ja mislila da nam je super krenulo, a moram napomenuti i to da nije bilo nikakvog opterećenja. Jer dojenje samo i postoji. Treći dan od rođenja D. mora na fototerapiju koja traje puna dva dana u kojima se ja izdajam ali moje mlijeko (ono malo što ga ima) ne dolazi do moje kćeri. štoviše, ni ja ne mogu do svoje kćeri, osim jednom dnevno na pet minuta. 
Nakon dva dana opet smo zajedno ali D. više nije zainteresirana za cicanje. Postaje ljuta i histerična kad počne vući a ja nervozna i umorna nakon bezbroj pokušaja. 
I onda dođe adaptirano, jer ja više ne mogu slušati kako plače i ne mogu gledati kako je gladna. I malo pomalo, ode dojenje.
I imala sam grižnju savjesti, priznajem. kao što priznajem i da sam tu grižnju savjesti pokušala "izliječiti" na Rodinom forumu tako što sam imala retoriku sličnu retorici path-a.
Ali s drugim će biti bolje. Svašta sam pročitala, saznala, sve će bit za pet. I dođe Karlo. ja se samo molim Bogu da ne mora na fototerapiju. i ne mora. Doma smo već treći dan. Cicanje ide super, i u rodilištu i 1. dan doma. Yeees!
No, onda K. počinje tražiti cicu sve češće. Moje bradavice su užaaasnoo velike i njemu je jako teško uzeti 2/3 "toga". ali cicamo premda bradavice bole i premda on izgleda kao da mu treba puuuunno više mlijeka. Al nedam se ja. Imami i Rodinu podršku (hvala Mony) Stalno je na cici, ali brzo zaspe.pa spava 10 minuta pa opet. 
Mažem se Purelanom, pazim na sve, ali ne spavam već danima, jer se ne možemo jednostavno "prištekati". Naime, te velike bradavice nose al stvarno veliiike grudi. 
Pa sam budna stalno, sve do trenutka kad više ne znam kakao se zovem i imam temperaturu. I plačem jer sam nemajka desetljeća. I MM ludi jer je toga dosta i da izvolim spavati. 
I odem na spavanje a K. dobije prvu bočicu adaptiranog.
Pa niš mu neće biti, zar ne?
Bradavice izgledaju grozno, ja se izdajam, mali pije svaku kap, na cici je čim se ova malo oporavi, ali to više nije to.
Pa naravno, rane nastaju i od izdajanja, jer ja mogu samo ručno, pa si izgledam kao jedna velika rana opet prepuna grižnje savjesti.
I mjenjala sam položaje da manje boli i hodala gola po stanu da sve bude na zraku.
Samo nisam zvala SOS. jer kao ja sam sve pokušala. a možda bi dobila neki spasonosni savjet, no istina je da ja više nisam mogla.
I sad ja mogu okrivljavati svakog koga se sjetim, ali stvar je da sam bila kriva ja. I to samo zato što više nisam imala snage.
Ali više ne mislim da sam nemajka i svoju grižnju savjesti sam već raščistila sa samom sobom. Ne treba mi Roda za to. 
Ali, naravno, treba za druge stvari   :Smile:  
Ja sam velika simpatizerka...
I smatram da 99% žena može dojiti!

----------


## apricot

> al ja sam recimo zvala rodin SOS telefon
> i nije mi bila neka opcija da par dana (7) bilježim kako ide dojenje, pa da se ponovo javim jer je meni bila hiča, i pomoć mi je bila prijeko potrebna odmah


Nažalost, mi ne možemo imati instant rješenje: mi smo savjetnice, a ne čarobnice.

I, molim vas da mi kažete što je agresivno u našoj kampanji; mi nigdje ne kažemo da se dojiti "mora", nego da se dojiti "može".
A to je, čini mi se, inicijalni podstrek za samopouzdanje svake žene.

Ne možemo utjecati na prizmu kroz koju netko gleda naše poruke...

----------


## martinaP

Po meni, kampanja uopće nije bila agresivna, ali to sigurno ovisi o pojedincu i njegovu doživljaju iste.

Npr. ja imam cca 15kg viška, i ponekad kampanje na TV-u o štetnosti debljine (zdravlje, srce, itd.) doživim kao agresivno, ali ipak znam da su u pravu i da je taj moj "agresivni" doživljaj zapravo samozavaravanje.

Zato potpisujem slijedeće:




> Mogu samo reci da kad covjek nije nacisto sam sa sobom, onda i najmanji znak dozivljava kao atak na sebe i svoje odluke, o cemu god se radilo. Zasto neki shvacaju Rode na negativan nacin, osim sto zale za propustenim?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mogu samo još dodati da ću se slijedeći puta više potruditi, sada imam puno više informacija nego prije i iskreno se nadam da ću uspjeti


vjerujem da hoćeš   :Heart:  
kad se sjetim koliko toga ima što sam prošla s 1. djetetom, a što bih sada (a s drugim djetetom i jesam) drugačije, možda s 3. i još više drugačije  :Wink: ...

ako je otvoren, čovjek uči dok je živ.
ne treba žaliti za onim što se više ne da promijeniti, bolje usmjeriti snagu na ono na što možeš utjecati, na sadašnjost i budućnost...

pa se možda, nadam se, jednog dana složiš i s ovim:



> mi nigdje ne kažemo da se dojiti "mora", nego da se dojiti "može". 
> *A to je,* *čini mi se, inicijalni podstrek za samopouzdanje svake žene.*

----------


## mamma Juanita

i usput na zalost i ovo potpisujem


> Kod nas je tih par bočica formule koje je dobio u rodilištu uzrokovalo preosjetljivost na kravlje mlijeko, koja je trajala više od dvije godine.

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mogu samo još dodati da ću se slijedeći puta više potruditi, sada imam puno više informacija nego prije i iskreno se nadam da ću uspjeti
> 
> 
> vjerujem da hoćeš   
> kad se sjetim koliko toga ima što sam prošla s 1. djetetom, a što bih sada (a s drugim djetetom i jesam) drugačije, možda s 3. i još više drugačije ...
> 
> ...


iskreno se i ja nadam da ću uspjeti
al eto imam sad tri frendice koje imaju bebe od 0-3 mjeseca i sve nekako muku muče da dojenjem više ne doje nego da
jedna se sirota izdaje ko ja (tako da mi je krv šiktala u flašicu)
druga se od prvog dana nije ušaltala, kao male bradavice, pa šeširići, pa svašta i beba završila na flašici (btw njima sirotima je patronažna to predložila jer kao ona - majka ima slabo mlijeko :mlotek :Smile: 
ajde ova treća nekako se još bori  :Heart:  

i sad se ja pitam što se to dogodilo sa našom generacijom
sve smo kakti pune informacija, internet, pa časopisi i tak
a puno puno puno cura ima problema
a naše majke nisu imale toliki izbor izvora informacija i dojenje je bilo sasvim normalno i u krajnjem slučaju uspješno

i još nešto bi dodala zovite me teškom konzervom
al nekak mi se čini da opcija da dam svoje dijete nekoj drugoj ženi da ga podoji mi je bljak
znam da je toga oduvijek bilo i u povijesti čovječanstva, al eto to je moj subjektivni sud
zato ja znam da će drugo moje dijete biiti duuuuugo na ciki  :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

> i sad se ja pitam što se to dogodilo sa našom generacijom
> sve smo kakti pune informacija, internet, pa časopisi i tak
> a puno puno puno cura ima problema
> a naše majke nisu imale toliki izbor izvora informacija i dojenje je bilo sasvim normalno i u krajnjem slučaju uspješno


Naša je generacija žena odavno izgubila povezanost sa svojom iskonskom majčinskom mudrosti i vjerom u svoje tijelo. 
Neke žene se gade na menstruaciju, neke je mrze, druge su promiskuitietne ili su bile jer im nedostaje samopouzdanja, ljubav prema sebi svela se na nadomještanje pravih unutarnjih zadovoljstava sa krpicama, šminkom, plastičnim operacijama, majčinstvo se često svede na "jedva čekam da legnu u krevet pa da imam mira"...

Ovo je najgrublja moguća procjena, ali istinita. 
Mnogo se žena ni ne snađe u tome da je žena jer nas od uvijek bombardiraju s onim što trebamo biti a ne s onom da volimo što jesmo...
Zato je ponekad teško.

Mislim da je jedino rješenje da se svaka od nas nauči vidjeti u ogledalu ali onako sa ljubavlju prema sebi, jer ta ljubav iscjeljuje sve teškoće.

 :Heart:

----------


## Dia

> Dia i to treba promijeniti!
> kampanja nije samo usmjerena prema majkama!
> (u petrovoj se majke izdajaju kad su im bebe u inkubatoru, i majke znaju lezati i do mjesec dana dok bebe ne izadju iz inkubatora)


da, al ja znam slucajeve kad su mame bile istjerane iz rodilista jer nema kreveta za njih, jer je guzva...
problem je nahraniti bebu male porodajne tezine koja ne osjeca glad i jednostavno ne zeli sisati
meni su rekli u rodilistu "ah...trebate nauciti buditi svoje djete"
a moja beba ima 1830g
kad smo dosli kuci ja sam forsirala samo cicu i u tri dana je izgubio na tezini skoro 200g...nema mokrih pelena...djete na rubu dehidracije...ja se ne znam izdojiti na izdajalicu jer jednostavno mlijeko ne ide van
(kasnije zahvaljujuci rodinim tekstovima naucila sam rucno) i drago mi je da je eto bar 3 mj. dobio moje mlijeko (u kombinaciji sa formulom jer nije uvijek bilo dosta mojeg)

lako je poslije misliti mogla sam dati vise...nisam trebala ovo ili ono...mogla sam probati drugacije itd. 
al ja sam dala u tome trenutku najvise i najbolje sto sam onda znala i mogla

a sto se tice drugih zena...da postojalo je "srodstvo po mliku ili ti braca po mliku" i zene su uglavnom davale bebe na prvi podoj romkinjama jer se vjerovalo da ce onda djeca biti zdrava jer su romska djeca bila zdravija...dipl. etnolog

----------


## martinaP

> i sad se ja pitam što se to dogodilo sa našom generacijom
> sve smo kakti pune informacija, internet, pa časopisi i tak
> a puno puno puno cura ima problema
> a naše majke nisu imale toliki izbor izvora informacija i dojenje je bilo sasvim normalno i u krajnjem slučaju uspješno


Puno cura ima problema jer im u nekom trenutku zatreba pomoć, podrška i kvalitetan savjet  žive osobe, koju vrlo često nemaju, ili "kao" imaju ali sa lošim savjetima (vidi topic o biserima patronažnih, koje bi nam trebale biti pomoć - čast iznimkama koje to i jesu   :Heart:  ).

Poslije poroda, emocionalno stanje majke je dosta osjetljivo, i treba nam podrška tu, uz nas. Već sam negdje napisala, ja sam svu teoriju o dojenju svladala u trudnoći, ali isto je bilo večeri kad A. plače, a ja se mislim je li gladan, imam li dosta mlijeka, a da mu ipak dam još i adaptirano  :/ ... Tu mi je MM bio velika podrška i glas razuma, jer u tom trenutku mi teorija nije pomagala. Trebalo mi je da mi netko kaže da bebe ne plaču samo zato jer su gladne. I da nema šanse da kupimo adaptirano "za svaki slučaj", jer ćemo ga onda sigurno i upotrijebiti.

Što se tiče naših majki: koliko čitam na forumu. 70-tih godina adaptirano je bilo hit, i malo nas (točnije njih) je isključivo dojeno 6 mjeseci, bili su tu i čajeki, i voda, i rana dohrana... Ja sam dojena 3 mjeseca. Znači meni moja mama ni uz najbolju volju ne može biti savjetodavac za dojenje, iako me potpuno podržava u mojoj namjeri da isključivo dojim prvih 6 mjeseci. Niti sam kroz odrastanje vidjela bebe koje doje, samo bebe koje se hrane na bočicu.

Što se tiče davanja mog djeteta drugoj ženi na podoj, ja to ne bih ako imam izbora. Ali ako nemam, onda bih rađe da pije ljudsko nego kravlje mlijeko, pa makar i "adaptirano".

----------


## anchie76

Potpisujem Martinu.  Lijepo je sazela problematiku naseg sistema.  Sve je to o dojenju kod nas u vecini slucajeva deklarativno "je, je samo vi mama dojite", al kad treba pomoc, kad treba ispravan savjet - e onda pomoci i podrske nema.  U tome je problem.

----------


## leonisa

ma Dia tebi big   :Love:

----------

Vjerujem da cemo se svi sloziti da je, sto se dojenja tice, stanje u Hrvatskoj katastrofalno. I da bi moglo i trebalo biti bolje. 

Roda je odlucila nesto poduzeti. U to ulaze mnogo energije, srca, vremena i dobre volje. I radi najbolje sto zna.

Ljudi smo, razliciti smo, nemamo svi jednake poglede na svijet. 
Ako imate prijedloge koji bi doprinijeli efikasnijoj kampanji i porastu broja dojene djece, odlicno. Podijelite ih s nekim. S rodom? Tko zna, mozda se stvori konstruktivna suradnja    :Smile:  

btw – ja nisam roda, ovo je moje osobno misljenje

----------


## MamaRibice

zadnji post je moj

----------

> Vjerujem da cemo se svi sloziti da je, sto se dojenja tice, stanje u Hrvatskoj katastrofalno. I da bi moglo i trebalo biti bolje. 
> 
> Roda je odlucila nesto poduzeti. U to ulaze mnogo energije, srca, vremena i dobre volje. I radi najbolje sto zna.
> 
> Ljudi smo, razliciti smo, nemamo svi jednake poglede na svijet. 
> Ako imate prijedloge koji bi doprinijeli efikasnijoj kampanji i porastu broja dojene djece, odlicno. Podijelite ih s nekim. S rodom? Tko zna, mozda se stvori konstruktivna suradnja    
> 
> btw – ja nisam roda, ovo je moje osobno misljenje


mene zanima dal slučajno ima i ako nema ne bi bilo loše
napraviti kakve radionice, tj. popularno poznato tečajevi - dojenja
dakle gdje bi dolazile majke koje to znaju, kojima to ide
i majke koje još to nisu ili jesu a imaju problema ili su imale
gdje bi se mogle educirati iz prakse
i na mjestu dobiti informacije i odgovore na njihova pitanja
eto to je moj prijedlog
sorry ak nisam dovoljno informirana ako to već postoji

----------


## momze

Gost, mi kao Udruga organiziramo radionice o dojenju. Obicno obavjesti o radionicama budu na nasem portalu. 

Nadam se da ces nam se pridruziti na jednoj od slijedecih radionica.   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Za sada organiziramo radionice namijenjene trudnicama i njihovim partnerima, dakle, ne za majke. Ovaj model koji Gost opisuje je model Grupa za podršku dojenja, kakve su bile organizirane u hrvatskoj (neke još funkcioniraju) od strane Hrv. udruge grupa za podršku dojenja. Slično je LLL grupama, ima majku- voditeljicu, druge majke, i trudnice, te patronažnu.
Ne znam hoće li roda u dogledno vrijeme organizirati ovako nešto, ali voljeli bismo.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Što se tiče naših majki: koliko čitam na forumu. 70-tih godina adaptirano je bilo hit, i malo nas (točnije njih) je isključivo dojeno 6 mjeseci, bili su tu i čajeki, i voda, i rana dohrana... Ja sam dojena 3 mjeseca. Znači meni moja mama ni uz najbolju volju ne može biti savjetodavac za dojenje, iako me potpuno podržava u mojoj namjeri da isključivo dojim prvih 6 mjeseci. Niti sam kroz odrastanje vidjela bebe koje doje, samo bebe koje se hrane na bočicu.


evo ja spadam u one "sretne" koje su rodjene 70-tih i koje je majma dojila i to jaaako dugo,koliko ja znam(po slikama)preko godinu dana,a koliko tocno  morala bi  pitati mamu   :Heart:

----------


## mendula

Ja isto. Hvala, mama   :Bye:  !

----------

> Za sada organiziramo radionice namijenjene trudnicama i njihovim partnerima, dakle, ne za majke. Ovaj model koji Gost opisuje je model Grupa za podršku dojenja, kakve su bile organizirane u hrvatskoj (neke još funkcioniraju) od strane Hrv. udruge grupa za podršku dojenja. Slično je LLL grupama, ima majku- voditeljicu, druge majke, i trudnice, te patronažnu.
> Ne znam hoće li roda u dogledno vrijeme organizirati ovako nešto, ali voljeli bismo.


onda ću ja danas sutra kad budem trudnica - opet - ako Bog da slijedeće godine - svakak gledat da se pridružim jednoj od vaših radionica
a koliko često organizirate radionice?
ja sam išla na onaj trudnički tečaj sa mm-om ono u dz pa nije baš bilo puno riječi o dojenju
više o porodu...

----------


## emily

u Zagrebu jednom mjesecno, uvijek je obavijest o radionici na portalu i na forumu
povremeno drzimo radionice i u ostalim gradovima  u Hrvatskoj

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za sada organiziramo radionice namijenjene trudnicama i njihovim partnerima, dakle, ne za majke. Ovaj model koji Gost opisuje je model Grupa za podršku dojenja, kakve su bile organizirane u hrvatskoj (neke još funkcioniraju) od strane Hrv. udruge grupa za podršku dojenja. Slično je LLL grupama, ima majku- voditeljicu, druge majke, i trudnice, te patronažnu.
> Ne znam hoće li roda u dogledno vrijeme organizirati ovako nešto, ali voljeli bismo.
> 
> 
> onda ću ja danas sutra kad budem trudnica - opet - ako Bog da slijedeće godine - svakak gledat da se pridružim jednoj od vaših radionica
> a koliko često organizirate radionice?
> ...


Na žalost, informacije na trudničkim tečajevima koje se dobiju o dojenju često su netočne, a uz to prisutno je i "darivanje" bočica i dudica i sličnog.

Gost, jako ti se veselimo na nekoj od sljedećih radionica!

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Maja prvotno napisa
> ...


hvala i ja se veselim radionici
evo upravo sam se pokušala registrirati
al mi kad unesem zaporku veli da nije točna
ne kužim
sad sam na poslu a dala sam mail adresu od kuće i ne mogu dalje
šteta

----------


## Maja

aj, javi mi se na mail pa ćemo nešto smisliti (za registraciju)
maja.tarle@gmail.com

----------


## Tiwi

Prvo želim reći da je tekst na protalu (kojeg ovdje komentiramo) fantastičan. Stvarno sam poželjela isprintati ga i poljepiti kod pedijatra, ginića, u DZ u... 

Definitivno se premalo zna o dojenju. A to je iskonska potreba čovjeka, kao živog bića, sisavca. 

Stvari se previše kompliciraju. Postoje načini da se dojenje ispraksira i usavrši (da ne kažem nauči) i u tome je ženama često potrebna pomoć. Nekima više nekima manje. Ovakvi tekstovi sigurno pomažu (jer su meni upravo tekstovi s rodinih stranica pomogli). 

Ono što je meni u prvih (složit ćete se i najtežih) mjesec dana falilo jest "živa" pomoć. Tako sam željela popričati s nekom dojiljom, pozvati ju k sebi da pogleda mene i bebu, radimo li sve kako treba, kako nam ide (ohrabrenje - najvrijednije u trenucima uspostavljanja uspješnog dojenja)
riječi podrške od nekoga tko *zna*. 
Toliko sam bila zaokupljena trudom da nam uspije da nisam uopće palila comp niti dolazila na forum. 

Sada kad beba ima 7 i sitno mjeseci, dojimo još uvijek, fenomenalno nam ide i ja imam silnu potrebu pomagati i davati podršku ženama koje su na početku. To me toliko ispuni nekim dobrim osjećajem, vjerojatno jer se još uvijek sjećam (iako je lako zaboraviti) kako je teško bilo ispočetka. Nekima ipak ne bude dovoljno čuti "Izdrži, isplatit će ti se kasnije, bit će ti super, samo se još malo strpi". Ja imam sreću da nam je išlo relativno lako. Bez puno ragada, bez zastoja i samo s jednom temperaturom koju je sredilo cjelodnevno cicanje. 

Držim fige svima koji su na početku!!

----------


## Tiwi

Zaboravila sam reći.. 

Da se nešto dogodi i ne mogu dojiti, pogotovo kad je beba mala (ali i sada) voljela bih da ga doji druga žena ili da dobije majčino mlijeko iz banke. 
I svakako bih na isti način nesebično pomogla drugoj bebi/bebama. 

Žao mi je što ne postoji banka mlijeka u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Zeko1

radionica za trudnice o dojenju je super, ali bi i grupe za dojenje bile potrebne.ili još bolje, da osmislite projekt za kućne posjete dojiljama koje imaju probleme s dojenjem, vjerujem da bi mogle dobiti financije za takvo što

----------


## VedranaV

> riječi podrške od nekoga tko *zna*.


Ja bih i da žene postanu svjesne da njihovo tijelo zna  :Heart: .

----------


## mendula

> ali bi i grupe za dojenje bile potrebne.ili još bolje, da osmislite projekt za kućne posjete dojiljama koje imaju probleme s dojenjem, vjerujem da bi mogle dobiti financije za takvo što


To je posao patronažnih. Treba s njima ostvariti suradnju, educirati ih i eto...

----------


## Maja

Sve sugestije su nam dragocjene, i, sasvim smo svjesni potrebe i za radionicama i za kućnim posjetama. Zato marljivo educiramo savjetnice za dojenje jer nas je trenutno malo premalo da bismo mogle sve to ovaj čas (podsjećam samo još jednom da smo sve volonterke i da sve ovo radimo uz osmosatno radno vrijeme) - ali rado bilježimo sve ovakve sugestije i idemo polako u tom pravcu.

----------

> aj, javi mi se na mail pa ćemo nešto smisliti (za registraciju)
> maja.tarle@gmail.com


imaš mail  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

nemam   :Sad:

----------

> nemam


evo opet probala poslat

----------


## Dia

evo mene zanima kako naci majku koja bi zeljela uz svoje dijete dojiti  jos i tvoje 
malo mi se to cini "mission imposible"   :/

----------


## swenova mama

U diskusiju jel korisnije dojenje ili adaptirano mlijeko uopce ne bih ulazila jer je, u danasnje vrijeme i s toliko saznanja, zaista stupidno izjednacavati jedno i drugo ili se pozivati na nekakve radioaktivnosti iz 1945. I vrapci na granama znaju sto je najbolje za dojence (uostalom, tako je i korijen rijeci- doji- dojence). Ali.. osvrnula bih se na tekstove koje sve cesce nalazim na portalu Roda i koji su, blago receno, pomalo zastrasujuci i militantni. Recimo, upravo ovaj.
Na stranu to da u njemu stoje podaci koji vuku vodu na autoricin, pa i Rodin mlin, cinjenica je da je tek ponesto bolji od teksta Posisi to za koji, osobno, ne znam cemu sluzi. Jer, bez znanstvenih podataka autorica teksta tvrdi kako djeca umiru od adaptiranog mlijeka. Maltene, sve mi koje dijete hranimo adaptiranim mlijekom, ubijamo ih. Pa kad ih vec ubijamo mlijecnom formulom, mozemo i kravljim mlijekom, ili mozemo odmah pasti u depresiju i ne hraniti bebu uopce. Pomislite kako se osjecaju majke netom nakon poroda, sve smusene i jadne, rade hormoni, neki podaci govore o 80% baby bluesa i ako jos k tome dojenje ne ide iz razno raznih razloga, beba urla i gladna je, sto da pomisli kad dodje na vas portal?
A dojenje cesto netom nakon poroda ne ide. Zar je toliki grijeh dati flasicu i kombinirati, pa opet doci samo na dojenje? A takvih primjera znam puno. 
Osim toga, mislite li ozbiljno da pogled na letak reklame caja za dojilje moze uzrokovati to da bilo tko odustane od dojenja i pocne s (kršitelj koda)om? Meni je to vrijedjanje moje inteligencije.
Na portalu cesto nailazim na tekstove bez znanstvene podloge, poput Posisi to, sto je pretenciozni i besmisleni clanak, pisan senzacionalisticki koji bi svaki ozbiljan urednik bacio ravno u smece, a svaki ozbiljan novinar ni pod razno ga ne bi donio. I nije jedini, sto je zalosno.
 Recimo, mene je ubio tekst o frenulumu koji se pokazao kao prvi na googlu na hrvatskom jeziku gdje se eksplicitno u clanku trvdi da 75% beba s frenulumom ne moze dojiti. Odgovorno tvrdim da to niposto nije istina. Ali, kad sam ustanovila da klinac ima frenulum, i kad sam isla pogledati na net tocno sto je to i je li to osnovni azlog zasto sepamo s dojenjem, pogledala sam vas tekst i doslo mi je da zaplacem od muke. Srecom, bila sam dovoljno prisebna pa sam nazvala dva pedijatra koji su mi rekli da je to glupost. Da ce dijete dojiti s poteskocama, da ce hranjenje trajati dulje, ali da cemo s vremenom, doci na svoje. Jer, frenulum se do kraja prve godine djeteta smanjuje jer vrsak jezika do te dobi raste.
Iskreno me zacudio i razocarao taj tekst na portalu zagovornica dojenja.
Potom, tekstovi o porodu. Michael Odent je lijecnik koji je karijeru napravio drzeci predavanja i prakticirajuci tzv. prirodne porode. Imala sam ga priliku susresti, kao i jednu od njegovih doula, jos 2001. Ono sto vam nedostaje tu jest druga strana medalje. Recimo, Svedska ima zabranjene porode u vodi. Umrlo je jedno novorodjence i od tada im ne pada na pamet da to pokusavaju. Da skratim, malo vise objektivnosti na svim tekstovima na portalu ne bi skodilo.
Ovako, ispada da je dobro samo ono za sto se borite, a sve je drugo nesto sto treba potcjenjivati. A na stranu to da udruga koja nosi ime Roditelji u akciji bi trebala objedinjavati sve roditelje.  I one koji su pro dojenje i one koji nisu. Zenino je pravo da odluci sto zeli. A to ju ne cini manje majkom. Srecom, majcinstvo je dozivotno zanimanje u kojemu je dojenje samo segment.
Nije cudo da vas mnogi roditelji smatraju pomalo militantnima. Skakcuci po necemu toliko dugo, isticuci argumente koji to nisu ili nemaju neku jako utemeljenu podlogu, dodje do iverzije. Probudi se inat. Pocne se razmisljati, tko su oni da meni govore da sam losa majka i da ubijam svoje dijete jer mu dajem **** ili milupu ili bebivitu ili humanu. I stvarno, zar ne postoji ljepsi nacin jednako agresivne propagande? 
I za kraj, ja ne dojim, ali razlozi zasto ne dojim i nisam dojila ni prvog sina, vas se ne ticu. Nikome se ne moram opravdavati.

----------


## emily

osvrnut cu se na ovaj dio:




> Recimo, mene je ubio tekst o frenulumu koji se pokazao kao prvi na googlu na hrvatskom jeziku *gdje se eksplicitno u clanku trvdi da 75% beba s frenulumom ne moze dojiti*. Odgovorno tvrdim da to niposto nije istina.


ovo nije tocno
dva su clanka o skracenom frenulumu, pretpostavljam da si citala ovaj
gdje pise:




> Djeca sa zadebljanim frenulumom imaju u 75% slučajeva poteškoće s dojenjem.


sori, ali za mene to nikako nije esplicitna tvrdnja da 75% beba s frenulumom *ne moze dojiti*.
Inace, autorica teksta je Dr. Irena Zakarija-Grković, dr.med. FRACGP, IBCLC - lijecnica obiteljske medicine sa specijalizacijom iz pedijatrije i certificirana konzultantica za dojenje (IBCLC = International Board Certified Lactation Consultant - uskoro ce na portalu izaci tekst o ovoj udruzi i njihovom djelovanju)

----------


## swenova mama

za mene, netom nakon poroda, i nakon probdjevenih desetak noci i dana na kojima je visio po meni to JEST eksplicitna tvrdnja. U tome jest problem. Vi ne vidite kakav dojam vasi tekstovi na portalu ostavljaju na babinjace. 
Ok, neka je tak tekst pisala lijecnica. A sta je s drugima?

----------


## litala

ja da sad trebam tvoj post komentirati, swenova mama, ne znam odakle bih krenula  :/ 

al cu se osvrnuti na dio u kojem prozivas udrugu naziva "roditelji u akciji" i kazes da "bi trebala objedinjavati sve roditelje. I one koji su pro dojenje i one koji nisu"

rekla bih (iz svog osobnog i skromnog iskustva) da roditelja koji su protiv dojenja bas i nema. ima onih koji ne doje. iz raznih razloga. da se netko bas bori protiv dojenja - nisam cula  :/ 

a odgovorno cu tvrditi da dojenje i nedojenje nema veze s clanstvom u udruzi.

mozda bi imalo, da se udruga zove, recimo: dojilje u akciji.

----------


## mendula

> Vi ne vidite kakav dojam vasi tekstovi na portalu ostavljaju na babinjace.


imaš iskustva kao nesigurna babinjača. Kako bi ti s takvim iskustvom poručila jednoj isto tako nesigurnoj babinjači da nastavi dojiti kad je snađe neki problem? Mislim, koji bi ton upotrijebila, kakav stav bi zauzela? Ne želim izazvati, stvarno me zanima kako bi se moglo nastupiti, a da ne bude "preagresivno" i "militantno"?

----------


## emily

> za mene, netom nakon poroda, i nakon probdjevenih desetak noci i dana na kojima je visio po meni to JEST eksplicitna tvrdnja. U tome jest problem. Vi ne vidite kakav dojam vasi tekstovi na portalu ostavljaju na babinjace. 
> Ok, neka je tak tekst pisala lijecnica. A sta je s drugima?


dojenje na portalu se ne zove "pitajte lijecnika o dojenju" niti nam je cilj da to postane.
za tekst o frenulumu sam naglasila da ga je pisala lijecnica jer se ipak radi o medicinskom problemu. postoji i drugi tekst na istu temu koji nije "lijecnicki"

----------


## Maja

swenki, činjenica jest da



> Djeca sa zadebljanim frenulumom imaju u 75% slučajeva poteškoće s dojenjem


Ne možemo mi na portalu tu *činjenicu* nikako drukčije napisati nego tako kako jest. Ne znam što bi drugo ovo moglo značiti nego  - potražiti pomoć. Pa nitko se valjda ne osjeća kriv i zbog skraćenog frenuluma.

Što se tiče Posišite ovo, to što se na kraju članka ne navode eksplicitno radovi na kojima se temelji ne znači da takvi radovi i istraživanja ne postoje  :? Na temelju kojih istraživanja ti tvrdiš da je to neistina?
 I na kraju ću citirati ivaricu:




> nasa kampanja jest agresivna, ne bi se slozila s onima koje pisu da nije, ali i brojka od samo 16% djece koja su dojena 6 mjeseci trazi od svih odgovornih za zdravlje i prehranu djece da se trgnu, da prestanu zamagljivati pojmove i stititi industriju nadomjestaka.
> ako moramo birati da s jedne strane imamo neki broj majki koje ce se osjecati krive, a s druge imamo tih 80inesto% djece koji su u zdravstvenom riziku zato jer ih majke nisu dojile, i koji trebaju nasu pomoc, onda cemo preuzeti tu odgovornost.

----------


## Katinki

> zanimljiv tekst s portala
> 
> "Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!" ... ili hoće? (Dohranjivanje dojene bebe mliječnom formulom)



  Neopisivo je zalosno da je Hrvatska tako primitivna zemlja koja ce uciniti sve samo da zene unisti psihicki i fizicki! Jos je zalosnije sto to dolazi od zena samih!
Divno je to da se neke stvari sto se tice poroda i dojenja pomicu na bolje ali izgleda da vi cim vidite nesto novo u svijetu odmah to postaje trend. Nemojte krivo shvatiti ja se 100 posto slazem da je dojenje najbolje sto se djetetu moze ponuditi i da se formula ne moze usporediti. Mislim da vi zaboravljate da nisu sve zene iste pa tako ni prsa.Ja znam da vecina zena moze dojiti ali ponekad ima ozbiljnih problema koji to mogu sprijeciti.
Mislim da je odlicno da promovirate dojenje ali zaboga da li je normalno prebacivati zeni koja nema mlijeka i djete pocine dramaticno gubiti na tezini.
Ja sam osobno rodila u Britaniji,isla sam na tecajeve za dojenje i puno sam citala o tome no nakon poroda nije bilo ni kapi mlijeka.Dolazili su mi strucnjaci i strucnjaci i nakon sto je mala izgubila jako na tezini sta sam ju trebala ostaviti gladnu.
Da li znate kakav je to osjecaj kad drzis bebu koja place od glada a nista nema za podudat.Izdajanje nije pomoglo!
Iz osobnog iskustva kazem da je najgore majku koja je u tom polozaju izlagati stresu i govorit joj da je mlijeko najbolje.Ona to sama zna,a ako ju izlozite stresu ,mlijeko sigurno nece nadoci.
Gledajuci unatrag mislim da sam trebala biti sretna da sam rodila zdravo dijete sto je i prioritet.
Uostalom ima toliko slucajeva gdje su djeca bila na prsima i imala astmu i alergije a djeca koja su bila na formuli nista.

Nastavite i dalje sa dobrim radom ali nemojte kao konj gledat samo naprijed!

----------


## leonisa

:Rolling Eyes:  agresivna propaganda...big brother ima agresivnu propagandu, di god se okrenes big brother. svi znaju za big brother. za rodu ne znaju. ne znaju ni svi roditelji. dosta njih zna da postoji ali ne zna sta radi i cime se bavi. da je agresivna kampanja svi bi znali.
sada dolazi bozic i vipove i t-comove reklame. TO je agresivna kampanja.

ovo je daleko od militarizma, agresije....

i roda ima muske clanove. i oni su roditelji. i ne doje. 

ovo na portalu su edukativni tekstovi i HVALA rodi na njima!!!

----------


## Maja

> Ovako, ispada da je dobro samo ono za sto se borite, a sve je drugo nesto sto treba potcjenjivati. A na stranu to da udruga koja nosi ime Roditelji u akciji bi trebala objedinjavati sve roditelje.  I one koji su pro dojenje i one koji nisu. Zenino je pravo da odluci sto zeli. A to ju ne cini manje majkom. Srecom, majcinstvo je dozivotno zanimanje u kojemu je dojenje samo segment.


Udruge se bave onime što im je popisano u ciljevima u Statutu, a naši ciljevi su se kroz godine vrlo malo mijenjali. Ime udruge ne mora nužno objašnjavati čime se bavi ili čime bi se trebala baviti.

----------


## Katinki

> U diskusiju jel korisnije dojenje ili adaptirano mlijeko uopce ne bih ulazila jer je, u danasnje vrijeme i s toliko saznanja, zaista stupidno izjednacavati jedno i drugo ili se pozivati na nekakve radioaktivnosti iz 1945. I vrapci na granama znaju sto je najbolje za dojence (uostalom, tako je i korijen rijeci- doji- dojence). Ali.. osvrnula bih se na tekstove koje sve cesce nalazim na portalu Roda i koji su, blago receno, pomalo zastrasujuci i militantni. Recimo, upravo ovaj.
> Na stranu to da u njemu stoje podaci koji vuku vodu na autoricin, pa i Rodin mlin, cinjenica je da je tek ponesto bolji od teksta Posisi to za koji, osobno, ne znam cemu sluzi. Jer, bez znanstvenih podataka autorica teksta tvrdi kako djeca umiru od adaptiranog mlijeka. Maltene, sve mi koje dijete hranimo adaptiranim mlijekom, ubijamo ih. Pa kad ih vec ubijamo mlijecnom formulom, mozemo i kravljim mlijekom, ili mozemo odmah pasti u depresiju i ne hraniti bebu uopce. Pomislite kako se osjecaju majke netom nakon poroda, sve smusene i jadne, rade hormoni, neki podaci govore o 80% baby bluesa i ako jos k tome dojenje ne ide iz razno raznih razloga, beba urla i gladna je, sto da pomisli kad dodje na vas portal?
> A dojenje cesto netom nakon poroda ne ide. Zar je toliki grijeh dati flasicu i kombinirati, pa opet doci samo na dojenje? A takvih primjera znam puno. 
> Osim toga, mislite li ozbiljno da pogled na letak reklame caja za dojilje moze uzrokovati to da bilo tko odustane od dojenja i pocne s (kršitelj koda)om? Meni je to vrijedjanje moje inteligencije.
> Na portalu cesto nailazim na tekstove bez znanstvene podloge, poput Posisi to, sto je pretenciozni i besmisleni clanak, pisan senzacionalisticki koji bi svaki ozbiljan urednik bacio ravno u smece, a svaki ozbiljan novinar ni pod razno ga ne bi donio. I nije jedini, sto je zalosno.
>  Recimo, mene je ubio tekst o frenulumu koji se pokazao kao prvi na googlu na hrvatskom jeziku gdje se eksplicitno u clanku trvdi da 75% beba s frenulumom ne moze dojiti. Odgovorno tvrdim da to niposto nije istina. Ali, kad sam ustanovila da klinac ima frenulum, i kad sam isla pogledati na net tocno sto je to i je li to osnovni azlog zasto sepamo s dojenjem, pogledala sam vas tekst i doslo mi je da zaplacem od muke. Srecom, bila sam dovoljno prisebna pa sam nazvala dva pedijatra koji su mi rekli da je to glupost. Da ce dijete dojiti s poteskocama, da ce hranjenje trajati dulje, ali da cemo s vremenom, doci na svoje. Jer, frenulum se do kraja prve godine djeteta smanjuje jer vrsak jezika do te dobi raste.
> Iskreno me zacudio i razocarao taj tekst na portalu zagovornica dojenja.
> Potom, tekstovi o porodu. Michael Odent je lijecnik koji je karijeru napravio drzeci predavanja i prakticirajuci tzv. prirodne porode. Imala sam ga priliku susresti, kao i jednu od njegovih doula, jos 2001. Ono sto vam nedostaje tu jest druga strana medalje. Recimo, Svedska ima zabranjene porode u vodi. Umrlo je jedno novorodjence i od tada im ne pada na pamet da to pokusavaju. Da skratim, malo vise objektivnosti na svim tekstovima na portalu ne bi skodilo.
> Ovako, ispada da je dobro samo ono za sto se borite, a sve je drugo nesto sto treba potcjenjivati. A na stranu to da udruga koja nosi ime Roditelji u akciji bi trebala objedinjavati sve roditelje.  I one koji su pro dojenje i one koji nisu. Zenino je pravo da odluci sto zeli. A to ju ne cini manje majkom. Srecom, majcinstvo je dozivotno zanimanje u kojemu je dojenje samo segment.
> ...



 Potpuno se slazem sa Swenovom mamom!!!

----------


## Užasnuta

U potpunosti se slazem sa swenovom mamom....kao sto vi pokusavate ukazati na nesto, tako vam i mi pokusavamo reci da u svojem "pohodu" ostavljate ranjenike. U baby bluesu djeli vas mrvica od postporodjajne depresije, i pored cijele okoline dodjes na forum Roditelji u Akciji i jednostavno se nadjem na rubu placa.
Ok, kao sto su neke rekle mozda nisam to preboljela, normalno da mi je zao,jer moje dijete ne dobiva najbolje moguce,ali zar mi pokusavate reci da ga ubijam?? Da ga trujem??
Mozda bi se vise trebali orijentirati iskljucivo na medicinsko osoblje nego na nas. 
Sve trudnice imaju namjeru dojiti,malo je onih koje to ne zele iz svojih razloga (opet pravo izbora), pa ne razumijem zasto toliko reklamna kampanja usmjerena , po meni, na krivu ciljnu skupinu.

----------


## Maja

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zanimljiv tekst s portala
> 
> "Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!" ... ili hoće? (Dohranjivanje dojene bebe mliječnom formulom)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dojenje nije nipošto novi trend, traje već milijunima godina i održava male sisavce (dakle, ne samo ljude) na životu. 
Mliječne formule su novi trend. 

Nikako nećemo ženi koja ima problema poslije poroda ponuditi tekst o štetnosti formule. Ponudit ćemo joj neki od tekstova kako riješiti problem s dojenjem. Ali, ako je ta žena prije toga pročitala tekstove o štetnosti formule neće na nju olako prijeći, a ako se na to i odluči, njezin će izbor biti *informiran*, i to je ono što želimo. 

Naravno da postoje dojena djeca koja su bolesnija od neke djece hranjene formulom, ali to nije nikakav argument.  [/b]

----------


## ms. ivy

> Mislim da je odlicno da promovirate dojenje ali zaboga da li je normalno prebacivati zeni koja nema mlijeka i djete pocine dramaticno gubiti na tezini.


ne, normalno joj je savjetima i podrškom pomoći da poveća količinu mlijeka. misliš li da je bolje predložiti joj dohranjivanje formulom, da se ne uzrujava što dijete plače? znaš li kamo će je to odvesti? ravno do prestanka dojenja, jer će se produkcija smanjivati sa svakom bočicom i svakim preskočenim podojem.

ja mislim da savjetnice jako dobro znaju da nisu "sve žene i sva prsa" isti, zato i prolaze edukaciju. isto tako mislim da prazne izjave "dojenje je najbolje" neće nimalo pomoći kad mama naiđe na poteškoće, pogotovo ako su popraćene dodatkom "... ali nije ni formula tako loša".

----------


## ms. ivy

užasnuta, rekla bih da ranjenike ostavljaju oni koji potkopavaju dojenje, bilo to dohranjivanje u rodilištu, loš savjet patronažne, pedijatar koji inzistira na prečestom vaganju ili obitelj koja ne pruža podršku majci...

informirane majke pune samopouzdanja mnogo je teže poljuljati.   :Smile:

----------

> evo mene zanima kako naci majku koja bi zeljela uz svoje dijete dojiti  jos i tvoje 
> malo mi se to cini "mission imposible"   :/


da, ili kako organizirat da ćeš joj ga nositi svako koliko na dojenje
tj. izbacili smo dojenje svakih određenih sati
već promoviramo dojenje na traženje
kako onda to uskladiti 
iskreno nemoguće
jedino kad bi se ta majka izdajala to bi eventualno bilo izvedivo

----------


## Maja

> U potpunosti se slazem sa swenovom mamom....kao sto vi pokusavate ukazati na nesto, tako vam i mi pokusavamo reci da u svojem "pohodu" ostavljate ranjenike. U baby bluesu djeli vas mrvica od postporodjajne depresije, i pored cijele okoline dodjes na forum Roditelji u Akciji i jednostavno se nadjem na rubu placa.
> Ok, kao sto su neke rekle mozda nisam to preboljela, normalno da mi je zao,jer moje dijete ne dobiva najbolje moguce,ali zar mi pokusavate reci da ga ubijam?? Da ga trujem??
> Mozda bi se vise trebali orijentirati iskljucivo na medicinsko osoblje nego na nas. 
> Sve trudnice imaju namjeru dojiti,malo je onih koje to ne zele iz svojih razloga (opet pravo izbora), pa ne razumijem zasto toliko reklamna kampanja usmjerena , po meni, na krivu ciljnu skupinu.


Ovo nije reklamna kampanja, ovo je informiranje. 
Usmjerene smo i na medicinsko osoblje, i na njihovu informiranost i radimo i na tom polju sve što možemo obzirom na naš status (mi smo nevladina udruga, ne Liječnička ili Komora medicinskih sestara, mi ne možemo medicinsko osoblje direktno educirati) - stalno radimo na tome da se njihovo znanje o dojenju revidira i proširi i obnovi. 
Mnoge trudnice ne znaju da i samo jedna bočica može biti opasna. Manje će se educirati oko dojenja ako vjeruju u neopasan nadomjestak.

----------


## mamanatali

Ja bih samo rekla da ne mislim da je kampanja o dojenju agresivna, ali je vrlo učestala agresivnost ili bar negativistički obojen pokroviteljski stav *na forumu* prema mamama koje ne doje. Netko je rekao da to nije primjetio, ja jesam puno puta,a zadnji put upravo maloprije na pdf 0-1. To *nema veze s udrugom*, nego s ljudima koji postaju na forumu i s atmosferom koja ovdje vlada. Ja takve stvari primjećujem jer sam prvo dijete dojila kratko i to me još peče. Drugo evo dojim i dalje puunom parom, zahvaljujući onome što sam naučila na Rodinim stranicama.

----------


## Užasnuta

Mnoge trudnice ne znaju da i samo jedna bočica može biti opasna. Manje će se educirati oko dojenja ako vjeruju u neopasan nadomjestak._

Evo tocno ovakve recenice su te koje friske mame baca u ocaj.
Edukacija trudnica da, ali da je bocica opasna??
Sto sam ja, nemajka?? Ajde da cujemo...Anketa._

----------


## Maja

> I za kraj, ja ne dojim, ali razlozi zasto ne dojim i nisam dojila ni prvog sina, vas se ne ticu. Nikome se ne moram opravdavati.


Slažem se, ne moraš.

----------


## swenova mama

majo, to je savrseno tocno. Nijedna udruga se ne mora opravdavati ni zbog cega, pa ni Rode. Meni je ponekad samo zao kad cujem kako se o Rodama govori jer sam udrugu, a to i sama znas, simpatizirala od pocetka. Zato moj post nije napadacki, vec ga smatram konstruktivnom kritikom. I ne vidim razloga da se na mene obrusi samo zato jer imam (nesto) drukcije misljenje.
Litala, meni ne trebaju studije. Ja nemam portal. Ja nemam tu odgovornost da bilo kome bilo sto govorim u ime neke udruge. Ja, kad pisem, a svi znamo da mi je to posao, itekako moram provjeriti ono sto pisem. Odgovorno tvrdim da takve tekstove ne bih nikad objavila. Na stranu to da su i utuzivi jer su tvrdnje u njima pausalne.
Tocno, udruga ne okuplja one koji su pro i kontra dojenja. Iako sam imala prilike upoznati i zene koje ne zele dojiti. Ali, moras priznati, udruga, a pogotovo portal, na svaki spomen adaptiranog mlijeka dobije osip. nerijetko na MiB dolaze zene na pdf Adaptiranog i tvrde da su ovdje bile ismijane ili izbacene, nelijepo docekane i sto sve ne jer su se raspitivale oko adaptiranog mlijeka. Uostalom, sto se radi ovdje kad netko postavi pitanje koja je bocica najbolja ili koje je mlijeko od kojeg proizvodjaca najbolje, ako se ne doji? Nisam bas sigurna da se docekuju objerucke. 




> Djeca sa zadebljanim frenulumom imaju u 75% slučajeva poteškoće s dojenjem


to se moze drukcije reci. ne mora se stavljati postotak. Moze se reci da djeca sa zadebljanim frenulumom cesto imaju poteskoce pri dojenju i to ovakve, ovakve i ovakve. te se poteskoce mogu prevladati tako, tako i tako. Emili, to je ujedno odgovor i tebi. Tko god da ga je napisao, ne zna koji dojam ostavlja, a onaj koji ga je nalijepio na portal nosi odgovornost objavljivanja. 
Da je tekst pisan tako da ostavlja drukciji dojam, cinjenica koja govori u prilog je ta da sam ja, a smatram se prilicno pametnom, iz njega doslovno zapamtila ono sto sam prvo napisala. I to bi se dalo objasniti zakonima struke u kojoj jesam, ali ne bih sad o tome.

leonisa, agresivna propaganda moze biti ovakva ili onakva. Glupo je usporedjivati T-com ili Vip koji raspolazu s kudikamo vise novca od Roda. U okvirima kojima se bavite, da, imate agresivnu propagandu dojenja. Dokaz tome je i to da jedino sto se veze uz Rode je dojenje. Sve druge akcije, a ima ih, pocesto ostaju po strani.

mendula, ne bih se bas nazvala nesigurnom babinjacom. Otkud ti ta pausalna tvrdnja koju si mi odmah prilijepila samo zato jer sam postavila pitanje i tekst koji ti se ne svidja? Ti i ja se ne poznamo. Tesko je suditi o bilo kome na temelju jednog posta, a ponajmanje mu lijepiti etikete. Postoji nastup koji moze biti suptilan i normalan. zene bolje razumiju da je lakse bebu pristekat na prsa po noci i nastaviti spavati nego se baviti flasicama, mjericama, prokuhanom vodom i slicnim, a onda se jos dodaju istrazivanja koja govore pro dojenja, a ne tako kontra adaptiranog.

----------


## Maja

> Mnoge trudnice ne znaju da i samo jedna bočica može biti opasna. Manje će se educirati oko dojenja ako vjeruju u neopasan nadomjestak._
> 
> Evo tocno ovakve recenice su te koje friske mame baca u ocaj.
> Edukacija trudnica da, ali da je bocica opasna??
> Sto sam ja, nemajka?? Ajde da cujemo...Anketa._


Ja pretpostavljam da si majka koja je napravila sve što je mogla. Ima majki koje su zaista nemajke, ali s dojenjem i nedojenjem meni to nema ama baš nikakve veze.

----------


## Davor

Istina je ponekad okrutna.
Svejedno ne vidim na koji način je život uljuljkan neutemeljenim bedastoćama bolji. Tko se odlučio za formulu, trebao bi biti u stanju živjeti s time. Tko je prisiljen davati formulu - davat će ju i ovako i onako, a bolje je da zna sa čime ima posla.

Vjerojatno ne postoji lijep način za prezentirati svu štetnost formule. To kako će se netko potom osjećati je vrlo individualno. Radi svih onih koji imaju bilo kakve dvojbe članci s portala su dragocjeni.

----------


## Maja

swenki, pa mi samo raspravljamo. Nismo ni mi spominjali nikakvo obrušavanje pa nemoj, pls, ni ti.

----------


## Maja

I, mi smo objasnili zašto na forumu ne dopuštamo komentiranje marki adaptiranog mlijeka, u više navrata.
I zaista se trudimo to reći, svaki puta, na lijep način.

----------


## Maja

I još samo, činjenice iz tekstova na portalu su provjerive.
A tužba još nije stigla.

----------


## swenova mama

ma ni nece, niste dovoljno vazni za takvo sto. ja da to objavim, sjeli bi na mene iste sekunde. Pritom mislim na tekst posisi to, vjeruj mi.

----------


## VedranaV

Zbog čega točno?

----------


## lalah

Da zbilja ja sam silno ponosna što nam je Theecologist nakon par mjeseci natezanja odobrio da prenesemo tekst i po mom mišljenju lijepo obuhvaća sve ono što znam na jednom mjestu
pa me zanima što te toliko smeta
i ne čini mi se da bi takvom textu bilo mjestu u storiju ili glorija
a nama sigurno ne pada napamet objavit dvjesto i kusur stranica novih tablica rasta

----------


## swenova mama

> ne čini mi se da bi takvom textu bilo mjestu u storiju ili glorija


  :Laughing:  

to upravo jest tekst na razini storija i prakticne zene. lalah, ja sam malo ozbiljnije orijentacije.

----------


## Dia

swenova mama i ja podrzavam neke stvari koje si rekla...super si srocila nesto sto ja nisam uspjela

ja uopce ne zelim pomisljati na to da cu _ubiti svoje dijete_ i zbog toga uopce ne citam takve tekstove, evo ponukana temom letimicno sam procitala tekst "posisi to" da vidim o cemu se radi
ja sam svjesna sto mogu uciniti svojim negativnim mislima tako da takve podatke uopce ne zelim drzati u svojoj glavi i misliti na to

pa kakva bi ja bila mama da hranim dijete i istodobno mislim...ubijam ga...pa te emocije prelaze na njega, nije li to strasno

----------


## momze

> pa kakva bi ja bila mama da hranim dijete i istodobno mislim...ubijam ga...pa te emocije prelaze na njega, nije li to strasno


je, to je strasno, ali je jos strasnije zatvaranje oci pred istinom. 
ili, bjezanje od nje.

----------


## lalah

> ne čini mi se da bi takvom textu bilo mjestu u storiju ili glorija
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> 
> to upravo jest tekst na razini storija i prakticne zene. lalah, ja sam malo ozbiljnije orijentacije.


upravo nije
 na razini je Ecologista i ponovo te pitam što te u njemu konkretno smeta

----------


## momze

isla sam ponovo procitati tekst 'posisi ovo'. da, slazem se sa tobom Dia da je ovo strasno i uznemirujuce procitati:



> Prilikom pakiranja dojenačke formule moguće je da dođe do onečišćenja iste česticama slomljenog stakla i metala, kao i industrijskim kemikalijama poput  ftalata i bisfenola A (oba su kancerogeni) i, od nedavno, sastojkom koji se koristi pri pakiranju, izopropil tioksantonom (ITX), još jednim od mogućih kancerogena.
> 
> Dojenačke formule mogu također sadržavati prekomjerne razine otrova ili teških metala, uključujući i aluminij, mangan, kadmij i olovo.


no, zasto je to tako tesko prihvatiti? zasto ne zelimo znati tu istinu?  
prihvacam argumenat majki koje su pokusale dojiti i nisu uspjele. one nemaju izbora.
ali ne mogu prihvatiti objasnjenja osoba koje opravdavaju majke koje nisu htjele dojiti zbog komocije ili nekih osobnih razloga. 

slazem se da je danasnji svijet zagadjen. slazem se da nam je hrana puna raznoraznih aditiva i E-ova. 
jasno mi je da ne mozemo sacuvati nase dijete od raznih kemikalija i stetnih supstanci u hrani i zraku. 
no, ono sto mozemo uciniti je da u tih prvih mjeseci dijete dobije nesto cisto, prirodno, izvorno kako bi se lakse nosilo sa danasnjim zagadnjem planete.

----------


## swenova mama

Izbacilo me s neta, lalah, inace bih ti odgovorila, kao i vedrani. Ali prije toga da se osvrnem na ovo:




> na razini je Ecologista


a Ecologist je sta? Koja je razina casopisa koji daje tekstove te vrste bez ijednog znanstvenog pokrica ili reference? Za mene je to red velicine casopisa poput Mile, Glorije, Doktora u kuci itd.

Utuzivo je:




> svijet predatorskih proizvođača dojenačke formule


ovdje su proizvodjaci dojenacke formule okarakterizirani kao nesto. To je proizvoljno dijeljenje epiteta i utuzivo ej samo po sebi. Ja ne mogu napisati za Plivu da je gramziva, recimo, jer to podlijeze tuzbi ukoliko nemam cvrst dokaz da je to tako.  Isto vrijedi za "nemarne zdravstvene djelatnike". Neki to sigurno jesu, ali vecina ipak nije.
To je u redu velicine uvrede.




> "Samo proizvođači znaju što se nalazi u njihovom proizvodu, no oni to ne govore. Oni će reklamirati posebno "zdrave" sastojke kao što su oligosaharidi, masne kiseline dugog lanca ili, donedavno, beta karoten, ali vam zapravo nikada neće reći što čini osnovu njihovog proizvoda i koje je porijeklo sastojaka."


ovo apsolutno nije tocno. Da je tocno da proizvodjaci ne stavljaju sastav na ambalazu, vec bi ih puno ljudi tuzilo u sredjenijim pravnim drzavama od nase. Zakonom je svugdje u civiliziranom svijetu propisano da MORA pisati sto se nalazi u proizvodu, pa cak pisu i detalji poput toga da je u tragovima moguce to i to. Osim toga, tvdnja da nitko ne zna sto je unutra je besmislena. U danasnje vrijeme znanosti i tehnologije svaki malo bolje opremljeni kemijski laboratorij to lako otkrije.




> No, do današnjeg dana ne postoji "formula" za pravljenje formule.


Ovo je cistokrvna glupost. Znaci da do dana danasnjeg proizvodjaci u svakoj proizvodnoj liniji mijenjaju sastojke? Otprilike kao da ne postoji recept za koka kolu. Da, formula adaptiranog mlijeka se mijenja, to je tocno i da, oni ni slucajno ne mogu pogoditi tocan sastav majjcinog mlijeka, tj. ne mogu ga reproducirati. Ali da se formula mijenja, to je glupost. Svakih nekoliko godina, proizvodjaci ce dodati ponesto, tipa probiotika ili tako neceg, to je njihova slobodna volja, ali osnova je ista- kravlje mlijeko (ili sojino).




> U okviru razumnih granica, proizvođači mogu staviti bilo što u dojenačku formulu. Zapravo, recept za određeni proizvod može varirati od serije do serije, shodno cijeni i dostupnosti sastojaka. I dok mi pretpostavljamo da su proizvođači dojenačke formule podložni strogoj kontroli, od njih se ne zahtijeva transparentnost. Oni ne moraju, na primjer, registrirati specifične sastojke bilo koje serije ili vrste formule određenom autoritetu ili državnom uredu.


Sto to znaci mogu staviti bilo sto? Arsen u tragovima? Recept moze varirati, ali ne varira jer to bas i nije isplativo. I proizvodjaci su podlozni strogoj kontroli. I od njih se itekako zahtijeva transparentnost, ali kao proizvodjaca hrane, a ne lijekova. Upitno je zahtijeva li se dostatna transparentnost, a ne transparentnost uopce. Oni ne moraju registrirati nikakve sastojke, ali to cine kao i mnoge druge tvrtke da im netko ne ukrade patent. Oni ne podlijezu nimalo strozoj kontroli ili pravilima koji se zahtijevaju od bilo koje druge firme koja proizvodi hranu, a ovaj dio teksta koji samo njih izvlaci van manipulativan je.




> Bakterija Salmonella i aflatokisni – snažni, toksični, kancerogeni, mutageni, imunosupresivni agenti koje proizvodi jedna vrsta Aspergilus gljivice, redovno se pronalaze u komercijalnim dojenačkim formulama, kao i Enterobakterija sakazakii - uništavajući patogeni uzročnik koji se prenosi hranom i koji može uzrokovati sepsu (prekomjerna bakterijska infekcija krvnog toka), meningitis (upala moždane ovojnice) i nekrotizirajući enterokolitis (ozbiljna infekcija i upala tankog i debelog crijeva) u novorođenčadi


ovo je utuzivo do boli. Znaci da se u formuli nalaze bakterije i gljivice i to redovno- sto je to redovno??? Proizvodjacima, dakle, namecemo tvrdnju da proizvode zarazenu hranu. Gdje su dokazi za to? Na koje se istrazivanje autorica teksta poziva? Gdje su sva ta silna djeca oboljela od salmonele nakon formule, ako izuzmemo djecu u Africi gdje se mlijeko redovito radi od prljave vode? Hej.




> Prilikom pakiranja dojenačke formule moguće je da dođe do onečišćenja iste česticama slomljenog stakla i metala, kao i industrijskim kemikalijama poput  ftalata i bisfenola A (oba su kancerogeni) i, od nedavno, sastojkom koji se koristi pri pakiranju, izopropil tioksantonom (ITX), još jednim od mogućih kancerogena. 
> 
> Dojenačke formule mogu također sadržavati prekomjerne razine otrova ili teških metala, uključujući i aluminij, mangan, kadmij i olovo.


Dokazi?




> Dojenačke formule na bazi soje posebno su zabrinjavajuće, zbog toga što sadrže visoke razine estrogena dobivenog iz biljaka (fitoestrogen). Zapravo, koncentracija fitoestrogena pronađena u krvi dojenčadi koja su hranjena dojenačkom formulom na bazi soje, može biti od 13.000 do 22.000 puta veća od koncentracije prirodnog estrogena.


Barem jedno imenovano dijete ili obitelj kod kojeg je u krvi pronadjen estrogen. Strucna studija. Izvor na koji se poziva. Nista od toga -ne vidim ih. S obzirom da ih nema, sudska je tuzba moguca. 





> Ubijanje beba


Senzacionalisticki i pretenciozan naslov. Strasno.




> noviji podaci sa Zapada jasno pokazuju da se čak i bebe u društvima visokog standarda razbolijevaju ili umiru zbog preuranjene prehrane dojenačkom formulom.


gdje su ti podaci? Gdje je obitelj kojoj je dijete umrlo zbog prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom. S ovim dijelom teksta jasno je kako se novinarski gubi vjerodostojnost nakon prvotnog soka. Tko god da to procita reci ce sljedece- hej, ja sam ili tko vec odrastao na kravljem mlijeku, mojih xyz poznatih nije dojilo, i gle, sva su djeca ziva i zdrava. Nijedno nije umrlo. Halo. U ovom dijelu trvdi se da djeca od dojenacke formule umiru, a nema dokaza za to. Mislite da to nije utuzivo?




> U usporedbi s dojenim bebama, bebe hranjene na bočicu dojenačkom formulom dva su puta više izložene riziku smrti od bilo kojeg uzroka u prvih šest tjedana života. Posebice, hranjenje na bočicu značajno povećava rizik od SIDS-a (iznenadni sindrom dojenačke smrti), od dva do pet puta.


noviji podaci statisticki kazu da od sidsa cesce umru dojena djeca. Al to je statistika i trla baba lan metoda. Statisticki se moze dokazati bilo sto- kad je bio pedijatrijski savjet da djeca spavaju na trbuhu jer ih je vise umiralo od sidsa dok su spavali na ledjima, odjednom je za koju godinu dosla preporuka da se djecu ipak stavlja na ledja jer cesci je sids kod ovih na trbuhu. Da, provede li se studija o sidsu, moze se pokazati i jedno i drugo. S obzirom da vecina u zapadnom svijetu ne doji, nije tesko pomisliti i da ce vecina djece koja umru od sidsa biti nedojena. To se zove manipulacija podacima.

Svi podaci koje navodi o bolestima takodjer nisu relevantni jer sama na kraju clanka navodi da je jedva cetvrtina djece dojena u zapadnom svijetu. Nije li onda logicnije da ce se bolesti pojaviti kod nedojene? al, ok, to nije utuzivo, iako je manipulativno.

I za kraj, lalah, ovo nije osobna kritika tebe, ovo je kritika teksta. nema potrebe da  razgovaras na taj nacin. Kao sto rekoh, nisam ovdje upala kako bih vam pokazala da ste glupe jer ne znate sta radite, vec da vam ukazem dimenziju  koju mozda, u zaru borbe za svoje ciljeve, ne vidite. Cure koje su ovdje od pamtivijeka, a s kojima sam neko vrijeme i dijelila prostor forumaski, znaju, bar se nadam, da nista od mene nije zlonamjerno. Uostalom, puno sam puta i sama promovirala rad Roda u javnosti. I to je sve.

----------


## aries24

ne mogu da ne pratim ovu ajmo reći raspravu i sve sam tužnija

najbolje "ubij glasnika" i riješio si problem   :Nope:

----------


## momze

> Utuzivo je:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				svijet predatorskih proizvođača dojenačke formule
> 			
> ...


ako nam stvarno zelis pomoci, kao sto kazes na kraju svog teksta, kako bi ti nazvala osobe koje po bebi trose 20 funti za promidzbu formule, dok UK vlada trosi samo 14 penija po bebi, na primjer?
kako bi nazvala osobe koje traze od rodilja u rodilistu da daju osobne podatke kako bi im kasnije dostavili promotivne  letke i/ili proizvode na kucnu adresu?




> "Samo proizvođači znaju što se nalazi u njihovom proizvodu, no oni to ne govore. Oni će reklamirati posebno "zdrave" sastojke kao što su oligosaharidi, masne kiseline dugog lanca ili, donedavno, beta karoten, ali vam zapravo nikada neće reći što čini osnovu njihovog proizvoda i koje je porijeklo sastojaka."
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo apsolutno nije tocno. Da je tocno da proizvodjaci ne stavljaju sastav na ambalazu, vec bi ih puno ljudi tuzilo u sredjenijim pravnim drzavama od nase. Zakonom je svugdje u civiliziranom svijetu propisano da MORA pisati sto se nalazi u proizvodu, pa cak pisu i detalji poput toga da je u tragovima moguce to i to.


sada ja tebe pitam za dokaz?
kupila sam nedavno (kršitelj koda)-ove rizine pahuljice na kojima je pisalo da su "sugar free". kada sam ih probala ostala sam zapanjena njihovom slatkocom. 
nakon sto sam procitala tekst 'posisite ovo' skuzila sam zasto:
_Većina dojenačkih formula je previše zaslađena. Iako većina dojenačkih formula ne sadrži šećer u obliku saharoze, one sadrže visoke razine drugih vrsta šećera kao što je laktoza (mliječni šećer), fruktoza (voćni šećer), glukoza (također poznata kao dekstroza, jednostavan šećer koji se nalazi u biljkama) i maltodekstroza (slad). Zbog rupe u zakonu, dojenačke formule moguće je reklamirati kao proizvode koji ne sadrže šećer._




> Bakterija Salmonella i aflatokisni – snažni, toksični, kancerogeni, mutageni, imunosupresivni agenti koje proizvodi jedna vrsta Aspergilus gljivice, redovno se pronalaze u komercijalnim dojenačkim formulama, kao i Enterobakterija sakazakii - uništavajući patogeni uzročnik koji se prenosi hranom i koji može uzrokovati sepsu (prekomjerna bakterijska infekcija krvnog toka), meningitis (upala moždane ovojnice) i nekrotizirajući enterokolitis (ozbiljna infekcija i upala tankog i debelog crijeva) u novorođenčadi
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je utuzivo do boli. Znaci da se u formuli nalaze bakterije i gljivice i to redovno- sto je to redovno??? Proizvodjacima, dakle, namecemo tvrdnju da proizvode zarazenu hranu. Gdje su dokazi za to? Na koje se istrazivanje autorica teksta poziva? Gdje su sva ta silna djeca oboljela od salmonele nakon formule, ako izuzmemo djecu u Africi gdje se mlijeko redovito radi od prljave vode? Hej.


zasto je ovo utuzivo?
zar se tako brzo zaboravlja nedavna afera u italiji sa zagadjenim (kršitelj koda)-ovim djecjim mlijekom? nazalost do otkrica i afera se dolazi tek kada se pojave posljedice tj. kada se neko dijete otruje.




> U usporedbi s dojenim bebama, bebe hranjene na bočicu dojenačkom formulom dva su puta više izložene riziku smrti od bilo kojeg uzroka u prvih šest tjedana života. Posebice, hranjenje na bočicu značajno povećava rizik od SIDS-a (iznenadni sindrom dojenačke smrti), od dva do pet puta.
> 			
> 		
> 
> noviji podaci statisticki kazu da od sidsa cesce umru dojena djeca.


kao, na primjer?




> Kao sto rekoh, nisam ovdje upala kako bih vam pokazala da ste glupe jer ne znate sta radite, vec da vam ukazem dimenziju  koju mozda, u zaru borbe za svoje ciljeve, ne vidite. Cure koje su ovdje od pamtivijeka, a s kojima sam neko vrijeme i dijelila prostor forumaski, znaju, bar se nadam, da nista od mene nije zlonamjerno. Uostalom, puno sam puta i sama promovirala rad Roda u javnosti. I to je sve.


jasno mi je da ti je stalo otvoriti nam oci, jer ne bi ovoliko puno vremena potrosila u pisanje ovog posta.  :Smile:  no, ipak mislim da je lako zamijeniti tvoje 'nabrijane' opaske sa optuzivackim i prijetecim nastupom.

----------


## martinaP

Koliko ja znam, adaptirana mlijeka ne prolaze analizu sastava prilikom uvoza svake serije (kao što to moraju lijekovi). Prema tome, nitko ne garantira da sastav odgovara onome što je napisano na deklaraciji (isti problem postoji sa vitaminima i ostalim "dodacima prehrani").

----------


## Tiwi

Propuštam lamentiranje i prepiranje oko toga jel nešto za Milu ili Gloriju. Bez veze. 

Osvrnula bih se na dojenje beba čije mame nemaju mlijeko, točnije na tvrdnju da je to nemoguće jer se ne bi moglo vremenski uskladiti isl. Nije točno jer su do ne tako davno postojale žene - dojilje koje su upravo to i činile - dojile ne samo svoju nego i tuđu djecu, kad je trebalo. 

Ono što sam ja mislila reći Dia jest da ne bih imala ništa protiv da mi netko pomogne u situaciji da ne mogu iz bilo kojeg razloga podojiti dijete. (To sam poželjela reći jer meni to nije "bljak".) 

A kad razmišljam o tom problemu i komentiram ga onda ne polazim od drugih (kako bih našla nekoga da mi podoji dijete) nego od sebe (dakle, lako me pronaći ako nekome treba podojiti dijete) I ovo sad možda zvuči smiješno i bezveze ali upravo to sam mislila. 

Inače, stvarno su mi tekstovi o dojenju (i porodu isl) sa Rodinog portala bili jako od pomoći, željela sam znati što sam više mogla. 

Niti meni nije bilo lako uspostaviti dojenje. Nije to točena piva ni voda iz špine. Treba se prilično pomučiti i strpiti. Prvih 3 dana uopće nisam imala mlijeka. Nakon par tjedana uopće nije bilo dovoljno, ali sam stisnula zube, cijeli dan bila s bebom u naručju i nakon par dana opet je bilo mlijeka više. Boljele su me bradavice, prvo od ragada, kasnije jednostavno zato što još nisu bile navikle na taj sisalački vakuum, boljele su me otvrdnule dojke ali i živcirao me dječji plač (satima) zbog premalo mlijeka u mojim palačinkicama. Svakakvih trenutaka je bilo. Sve sam uspjela izdržati iako sam par puta bila na rubu snaga i živaca. Da isam pročitala prije poroda puno tekstova o dojenju, ne bih pojma imala da sve što mi se događa je normalno, da će proći i da itekako moram nastaviti (bez ikakvih dodataka, dudica isl) kako bih uspostavila konačno laktaciju. A da nisam znala, prestala bih jer stvarno je ponekad bilo teško.  ALI i da nisam uspjela, znala bih da je i to normalno, i u onom 1% moraju biti neke žene. 

Inače, mislim da kampanja mora biti agresivna. Olako se shvaća odustajanje. A ni ne pomišljanje na dojenje je još najstrašnije.

Ja u svojoj sredini slovim za "onu, znaš kojoj dečkić još uvijek cica   :Rolling Eyes:     ne da mu jesti ništa, grozno. I još to radi i vani. .." 

A pitanja tipa _"A zakaj još dojiš? pa kak ti se da? jel mu daješ čajeke i sokiće? ma daj ga pusti da jede! isuse kakav veliki dečko pa kaj ti još cicaš cicu?_  neću ni komentirati. Preagresivna su.

----------


## MGrubi

kad su se već potrudili izmisliti inekciju za zaustavljanje laktacije zašto se nisu potrudili sastaviti inekciju za poticanje laktacije

----------


## flower

bok swenki, lijepo te je sresti u virtualnom svijetu… 
mogu reci da imas point sto se tice navedenih tekstova i br. jedan i br. dva - ostri su i diraju u bit problema, samo ja ne vidim tu problem u majkama koje biraju adapt. nego u proizvodjacima. Znas nasu pricu,  iz te pozicije imala sam jaku zelju da pobijem tekstove i da dokazem da je drugacije … tesko je procitati da nesto( s cime hranis dijete) moze ubiti, imati stetne sastojke I sl. oba su teksta jako ostra, cinjenica ne potkrijepljenih znanstv. studijama (nije napisan izvor podataka) i to je tocno. mene moja prof. def. odmah bocka I pitam se -gdje je to dokazano…koja je studija…I sad bih ja to rostala I trazila zasto I kako I nasla bih manjkove tih studija pa makar…jer mi je bitno da za svoje dijete radim najbolje.

ali nije bit tih tekstova da budu znanstveno tocni na stat. znacajnoj razlici, provedeni na bjelackoj gradskoj populaciji majki koje su kupile odredjenu formulu u odredj. godini - bitno je da ukazuju na nesto sto je moguce da se desi , nesto sto zapravo ni ti ni ja nismo znale i sada je bolno saznati, a  zapravo nisu ni namjenjene nama mamama nedojilicama u svrhu izazivanja krivnje ili ljutnje - najvaznija je njihova funkcija u edukaciji za dojenje onih koji jos nisu ni krenuli u dojenje. I probijaju led na prostoru na kojem je adapt. mlijeko postalo nesto sto se mora, a dojenje sto se moze.

Ja sam vise stil cinci minci, pa rozo, pa njezno, pa ne uzbudjujmo svijet…no promocija dojenja treba I ovakav dio price - ne toliko da plasi majke I djecu vec da odgovara na agres. kampanju proizvodjaca. Ako na to gledas kao na dio borbe za dojenje onda sam tekst I nije tako osoban kao sto djeluje na prvu loptu.


 :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

swenova mama, da li želiš da ti tražim reference ili ćeš sama ili nije bitno? 

Meni isto kao i lali ništa napisano u tekstu nije bilo novo, o svemu tome sam već čitala prije, na raznim mjestima.

----------


## tanjaa

već sam par puta čula onu rečenicu "prištekaš ga na sisu i dalje nastaviš spavati..." i moram reći da mi lagano počinje smetati.
nije baš sve med i mlijeko.
mogu samo o sebi govoriti.
pa kažem....
već u rodlilištu su mi bradavice bile do krvi izmučene, a mlijeko sam dobila tek treći dan.
iako sam pročitala sve o položajima, dobra tri mjeseca nisam skužila kako dojiti bez boli. 
imali smo soor u par navrata.
kad je dobio zube počeo me lagano stiskati pa sam opet dojila s bolnom grimasom.
noću se budio do 12 puta. 
pa se smanjilo na 5,6 puta.
danas se opet budi barem 8 puta. od 5 ujutro do 8 (kad se dižemo) skoro da i ne spavam.
i ne prištekam ja njega samo tako. ležim kraj njega savinuta, nekad služim umjesto dude pa to traje duuugo, duuuugo.
(redovni sam gost na fizikalnoj terapiji za kralježnicu.)
ali, kao što rekoh na jednom drugom mjestu, vjerujem u dojenje.
pa dojim.
ne pričam puno o tome. ne hvalim se time. kad je mali gladan izvadim sisu i to je sva filozofija.
u adaptirana mlijeka, formule ili kakosetovećzove se ne petljam jer nemam pojma o tome... a i ne zanima me.
ja samo radim svoj posao  :Smile:  .

----------


## swenova mama

> ako nam stvarno zelis pomoci, kao sto kazes na kraju svog teksta, kako bi ti nazvala osobe koje po bebi trose 20 funti za promidzbu formule, dok UK vlada trosi samo 14 penija po bebi, na primjer? 
> kako bi nazvala osobe koje traze od rodilja u rodilistu da daju osobne podatke kako bi im kasnije dostavili promotivne letke i/ili proizvode na kucnu adresu?


rado cu vam pomoci i pritom napraviti prilog, al me ne zanimaju podaci iz Velike Britanije, vec iz Hrvatske. Dapace, jamcim ti da ce biti objavljeno sve sto relevantno imate za reci na tu temu. Ali, jedno s drugim nema veze- novinarka nema pravo vrijedjati proizvodjace hrane samo zato jer vlada nema dobar stav prema necemu. Vrijedjaj vladu. Odnosno, pojednostavit cu. Situacija u hr rodilistima nije takva samo zbog loseg odnosa nekih lijecnika i babica, vec zato jer HZJZ smatra da porod treba pratiti svakih cetiri sata, jer ne placaju epiduralnu, jer ne zele financirati ni najmanji pomak prema necemu drugom itd. Sama sam radila akciju Za bolje uvjete radjanja na SV. Duhu jer mi se smucilo od zadaha krvi i svega na stolovima starim vise od trideset godina i kad sam vidjela lampe iznad stolova zavezane gazama. Dobrovoljno sam to odradila, entuzijasticki, poput svih nas involviranih u tome jer HZZO ne bi dao ni kune, kao ni bolnica za bilo kakvo preuredjenje rodilista. Ali kad kritiziran nesto takvo na poslu, kritiziram one koji su zaista odgovorni, u navedenom slucaju HZZO i MInistarstvo, u gornmjem slucaju kritizirala bih Vladu. Nikako si ne bih dopustila da me netko moze tuziti jer su mi prevladale emocije pa ih vrijedjam.
 A zasto nema, na to je relativno lako odgovoriti- industrija adaptiranog mlijeka je profitabilna, dojenje nije. Njega prati samo malen dio masinerije koja dnevno vrti ogromne, nezamislive cifre zaradjujuci na majkama i djeci.
Da, to da se ispunjavaju listici u rodilistima samo zato da se kasnije posalju reklamni materijali jest bezobrazno, i cini mi se, protuzakonito. Nisam sigurna u potonje. To je jedan od nacina reklamiranja, svakako, prikupljanja podataka o ciljnoj skupini, ali nisu krivi proizvodjaci vec oni koji im to dopustaju, dakle, HZJZ ili Ministarstvo koje im je dopustilo da uz vrlo korisnu knjizicu Sretna beba majke postaju propagandna meta. Sama sam, sad u rodilistu, cula sestru kako kaze zeni ako ne da podatke, nece ni dobiti paket. medjutim, ja sam osobno oba puta dala podatke (na kraju, sestra ih prepise iz bolnicke liste), i nije mi nista doslo na kucnu adresu. Odnosno, vidis, lazem, doslo mi je od pampersa reklamni materijal za pelene. I to prije dva tjedna, a rodila sam prije cetiri mjeseca. Za prvo dijete nikad mi nista doslo nije.




> sada ja tebe pitam za dokaz?


ja ne moram imati dokaz. ja nisam pisal ao tome. Da jesam, trazila bih ga, trazila bih strucne izvore i pokrila se necim /mi to tako zovemo- pokriti se/. Ja nemam portal i nisam udruga koja ima tu odgovornost da stavlja tekstove na portal. Ja, kad govorim na kavama o bilo cemu, ne moram imati dokaze, premda cu ih vjerojatno navesti. Ali na portalu moraju biti tekstovi sa referencama jer se inace gubi vjerodostojnost.




> Zbog rupe u zakonu, dojenačke formule moguće je reklamirati kao proizvode koji ne sadrže šećer.


Da, jest. To omogucava zakon i ne samo dojenackoj vec svoj hrani. To je, opet, stvar zakonodavca, ne proizvodjaca.




> zasto je ovo utuzivo? 
> zar se tako brzo zaboravlja nedavna afera u italiji sa zagadjenim (kršitelj koda)-ovim djecjim mlijekom? nazalost do otkrica i afera se dolazi tek kada se pojave posljedice tj. kada se neko dijete otruje.


utuzivo je jer se aludira na SVO adaptirano mlijeko. Da, kao i sa svom hranom, postoji mogucnost da dodje do zagadjenja u proizvodnoj liniji. Kad se to otkrije, povlaci se sa trzista. To je rizik koji svi znamo kupujuci bilo koju hranu. Ista je stvar i s lijekovima- povukla si paralelu s Italijom, mogu i ja s Baxterom u Hr. tek kad je doslo do nekoliko smrti, povuklo se s trzista. Ljudi i dalje idu na dijalizu, i ruku na srce, vecini nista nije.




> kao, na primjer?


ne da mi se traziti, ali nedavno sam citala o sidsu. I naletjela bas na taj podatak, izmedju ostalih da se sve cesce spekulira da je rijec o urodjenom poremecaju na nekom genu, genomu ili cemu vec.




> ipak mislim da je lako zamijeniti tvoje 'nabrijane' opaske sa optuzivackim i prijetecim nastupom


zao mi je sto moje opaske vidis kao nabrijane, a nastup prijeteci i optuzujuci. One to zaista nisu, niti mi je to namjera. Jednostavno pisem ono o cemu sam vec mnogo puta razgovarala, slusala ili cula. Ali, iskreno, gotovo mi je svejedno kako cete me dozivjeti- ja sam ovdje ionako samo prolaznica, a dosla sam samo da vidim kako je anita prosla u emisiji. Pa sam usput na glavnoj strani portala vidjela i ovaj tekst koji me ponukao da nesto i napisem.






> Koliko ja znam, adaptirana mlijeka ne prolaze analizu sastava prilikom uvoza svake serije (


tocno, ne prolaze, rijec je o hrani i nijedna druga hrana takodjer ne pralazi analizu sastava svaku seriju. Ali, budimo realni, hoce li si itko od proizvodjaca dopustiti da mijenja sastav iz proizvodne linije u drugu proizvodnu liniju ili je to ipak malo preskupo?




> Inače, mislim da kampanja mora biti agresivna. Olako se shvaća odustajanje. A ni ne pomišljanje na dojenje je još najstrašnije.


mislim da ne mora biti agresivna u tom smislu da se zene strasi time da ubijaju djecu adaptiranim mlijekom. Agresivna u pozitivnom smislu poticanja dojenja, to da. Agresivna u tom smislu da se zenama odmah objasni da su glupe jer zele flasicu zbog tisucu i jedne komplikacije koju flasica donosi sa sobom, da. Ali, ne na ovaj nacin. Kao sto rekoh vec, na ovaj se nacin kredibilitet gubi, svatko s imalo zrnca zdrave pameti, tekkst ce na kraju prozvati smijesnim, pogotovo kad dodje do tog dijela da djeca od adaptiranog umiru.




> A pitanja tipa "A zakaj još dojiš? pa kak ti se da? jel mu daješ čajeke i sokiće? ma daj ga pusti da jede! isuse kakav veliki dečko pa kaj ti još cicaš cicu? neću ni komentirati. Preagresivna su.


sasvim se slazem s tobom i samoj mi cesto na zivce idu "dobronamjerni", nicim izazvani, ni trazeni savjeti. Meni je normalno da zena doji, da doji gdje se nadje, bilo to nasred trga ili kod sebe doma, normalno mi je da tzv. produljeno doji i nikad u zivotu nisam nijednoj dojilji bilo sto ovog tipa koji navodis rekla. Ali su meni cesto govorili - ti ne dojis, a zasto? I onda bih ja po tisuciti puta objasnjavala svoju muku. Na kraju sam odustala od toga. Sad, kad mi dodje netko tog tipa, odmah ga otkantam. Nitko ne mora znati iz kojeg razloga ne dojim i nikome se nisam duzna opravdavati. 




> kad su se već potrudili izmisliti inekciju za zaustavljanje laktacije zašto se nisu potrudili sastaviti inekciju za poticanje laktacije


lakse je proizvesti bromergon, nego pogoditi sinteticki hormon laktacije. Da uspiju proizvesti hormon za laktaciju, obogatili bi se, sigurno. Bromergon, inace, ne sluzi prvenstveno za zaustavljanje laktacije, mislim da mu je to nus pojava. 

flower, lijepo te vidjeti, stvarno te dugo nisam vidjela  :Smile: 
ja ne vidim problem u proizvodjacima vec u onima koji proizvodjacima dopustaju takvo ponasanje, a to je uvijek zakonodavac. A njih sami biramo. Samim proizvodjacima ne moze se nista nasrtajem na njih, oni se tome mogu samo smijati, ali smijeh bi im zapeo u grlu da se natjera vlast da ih prisili na drukcije ponasanje i proizvodnju. zato je, po meni, ostrica krivo uperena, a zahvaca i zene koje su iz ovog ili onog razloga zavrsile s adaptiranim. I postale kolateralne zrtve. S cime vecina moze zivjeti, ali, s druge strane, budimo realni, ako je adaptirano toliko lose, ok, dajte nam banku mlijeka, dojilje, nesto. Dok to nemamo, adaptirano je kod nas ipak drugi najbolji izbor. A po tim se tekstovima cini kao da je bebu lakse ubit odmah, da se ne mucimo svi zajedno- karikirano, ali na rubu. ja ne rostam po studijama jer me to ove sekunde ne zanima i nemam toliko vremena. Ali mi profesionalna deformacija govori kako su tekstovi napisali lose, dojam koji ostavljaju je nevjerodostojnost i promasuju cilj. To je sve. Meni je bitno da za svoje dijete radim najbolje  sto mogu u datim okolnostima, svakako. U to ime jos nisam posegnula za kravljim mlijekom, u to ime sw, iako ima skoro 6 godina, nikad nije probao hamburger, ne jede majonezu, senf, vegetu, ne pije gazirana pica, nikad nije probao koka kolu. Ali sam ga podigla na adaptiranom mlijeku, na (kršitelj koda)u po koji se islo van jer je nas **** smece prepakirano u sloveniji koje redovno izaziva probavne teskoce. O cemu se ne govori jer se na ovakav nacin sprjecavaju te informacije koje su korisne i koje vise nastete proizvodjacu nego pretenciozni napadi tipa"bebe umiru".
Tu, oko toga je li bit da ti tekstovi budu znanstveno tocni, ti i ja se ne bismo slozile- meni je bitno da budu tocni. da imaju relevantne dokaze, da znam na sto se pozivaju, da vidim sto je tu zaista tocno. Na zalost, tesko je danas naci relevantne dokaze jer studije, svi znamo, mogu biti itekako namjestene da odgovaraju onome sto zelimo. Surfajuci, naci cemo svi pro i kontra svega. Problem je u tome da te tekstove ne smatram edukativnima i oni to, u stvari, i nisu. Edukativni tekstovi, oni pravi, rijetko su tako pretenciozni i zastrasujuci kao ovaj.
ne znam da je adaptirano mlijeko na nasem prostoru postalo nesto sto se mora, ili zivim u pogresnom svijetu. Dapace, vecina zena koje znam, a nemaju veze s ovim forumom, doje ili su dojile. 
ne smatram da je to dobar odgovor na agresivne kampanje proizvodjaca- njih se vec prilicno stjeralo u kut. Moze ih se jos, ali ne na ovakav nacin. Recimo, ja bih krenula po lijecnickoj komori, prvo bih izbacila covjeka koji je u zadnjem broju Biofarme napisao tekst o velicanstvenoj Milupi, s naglaskom kako Conformil sprjecava grceve. Svi znamo da kiolike nemaju veze s hranom, ali lijecnik koji to napise u casopisu koji se besplatno dijeli po ljekarnama zasluzuje oduzimanje licence. Naravno, to je utopija i to se nece dogoditi, ali neko protesno pismo bih sigurno uputila u Komoru jer, ako nista drugo, lijecnici su zadnji koji smiju reklamirati adaptiranu hranu. A ordinacije su prepune reklamnih materijala, i sama sam dobila knjizicu pracenja rasta bebe s ogromnim reklametinama (kršitelj koda) u pedijatrijskoj ordinaciji. Tu pocinje borba. I rat.  U ordinacijama u kojima pedijatri jos uvijek cesto savjetuju da se uzme formula, kod patronaznih sestara koje su pocesto sklone govoriti da je mlijeko slabi itd. Sami proizvodjaci nece povuci propagandu jer ne moraju. Ali se treba pobinuti da se zakon provodi na prvoj liniji. Ne s tekstovima da ces ubiti dijete adaptiranim.

Vedrana, bit je upravo u tome da, ako idem citati bilo sto, ne trebam traziti reference. Da jedan ozbiljan tekst te reference i izvore u sebi mora imati navedeno. A ovaj to nema. 
I cure, ne da mi se vise. kako vec rekoh, ovdje sam zalutala jer sam htjela vidjeti sta ima s Anitom, pa sam ostala da kazem svoje misljenje. Nista vise, ni manje. Vidimo se nekom drugom prigodom.

----------


## Ancica

swenova mama, a sto mislis tko treba voditi taj rat? nekoliko desetaka roda? ili ogorcene i revoltirane majke i ocevi? a kako ce biti ogorcene ili revoltirane ako im nitko ne kaze kakve sve svinjarije proizvodaci rade i kakve opasnosti nosi sa sobom adaptirano? kako ce drzava mijenjati zakone ako im nitko ne kaze kakve svinjarije proizvodaci rade i kakve opasnosti nosi adaptirano? i jel vjerojatnije da ce ista poduzeti unatoc ogromnom lobiranju od strane industrije ako ih stisne nekoliko desetaka roda ili stotine i tisuce majci? a kako ce ih majke stiskat ako nemaju pojma? a ako nemaju pojma, tko ce im reci?

roda je odlucila da ce biti ta koja ce reci. da se pokrene kolo. roditelji u akciji.

----------


## swenova mama

ancica, ma daj. Nemoguce je da zaista mislis da ce pausalni, sokantni, a neprovjereni tekstovi koji su povrh svega manipulativni i poluistiniti zaista biti pokretac stotina tisuca roditelja koji ce potom promijeniti bilo sto? Pa svaki polueducirani lijecnik na takav tekst itekako ima pregrst agrumentiranih odgovora. Pogledaj sto vam radi glasrazuma na topicu o cijepljenju. Ili je ipak moguce? 
Ne sanjaj. Vise si stete radite takvim nacinom od nekog drugog nacina. 



> roda je odlucila da ce biti ta koja ce reci. da se pokrene kolo. roditelji u akciji.


Koji roditelji? Pa same baratate podacima u kojima je vise od dvije trecine zena djecu hranilo mlijecnim formulama. Mislite da ce od srece i veselja skociti do plafona i odjuriti pred Sabor? Tim roditeljima ovakvi tekstovi izazivaju gnusanje i zgrazanje, ali ne cinjenicama u njima navedenim, vec manipulacijom koja se koristi kako bi se voda navela na svoj mlin. Ti roditelji s Rodama ne zele imati posla, to je tuzna cinjenica. Nego, podsjetilo me sve ovo na Senoinu dvojbu o kazalistu- treba li publiku prvo dobiti u kazaliste veselim i dramski ne bas vrijednim djelima, pa ih onda educirati ili im odmah treba servirati klasicna, teska djela? Sto mislite o tome? Koga cete educirati, ako publike nema, to se i Senoa pitao.
Dajte, ljudi, ovo je samo konstruktivna kritika, ne zanosite se time da cete promijeniti svijet na ovaj nacin.

----------


## Ancica

:Laughing:

----------

Meni je najbolje kad netko ovdje "zaluta" sa par kilometarskih postova, kao s dobrom namjerom, iskritizira, pa onda kao nema vise vremena, tu je slucajno, neda mu se vise........
Dakle trebali bismo shvatiti swenovu mamu koja je superpametna zena, daleko vaznija (njezine rijeci) od Rode i svih nas ovdje, kao nekoga tko je ovdje samo dosao uciniti Rodi uslugu i uputiti dobronamjernu kritiku, jer za drugo nema vremena ili joj se neda.
E pa ja to nisam tako shvatila.
Ima jako puno roditelja koji hrane svoju djecu formulom iz razloga sto nisu bili na vrijeme dovoljno informirani, sto u vecini slucajeva nije njihova greska, nego je greska sistema - to vec svi znamo.
No sistem se jos uvijek ne mjenja, on ih ne podsjeca da nisu uspjeli.
A svaki pogled na Rodin portal podsjeca ih na neuspjeh. 
I zato ne vole Rodu. 
I bilo bi im najdraze da to nikad nisu ni procitali i da je sve to sto pise na Rodinom portalu neistina. Ali oni jako dobro znaju da je sve to ipak istina i ne mogu nista nego potraziti ono sto oni misle da su slabe tocke, kao sto to u ovom slucaju swenova mama misli za tekst "Posisite ovo" jer eto, nema reference, i onda udariti po tome da bi sebi olaksali.
Eto tako ja razmisljam o tome.
Da meni npr. dojenje nije uspjelo, (a to se moglo dogoditi vrlo lako, i vjerovatno bi se dogodilo da nisam neletila na Rodin portal na vrijeme) i da mirne duse hranim dijete formulom, pa onda odjednom naletim na ove stranice, vjerovatno ni meni Roda bas ne bi bila simpaticna, i vjerovatno bih se odlucila postati na nekom drugom forumu i "lijeciti" se skupa sa svojim supatnicima pricama o agresivnosti i militantnosti Rode.
Ali nekako mislim da bih ipak s vremenom shvatila da bi Roda trebala biti jos puno agresivnija nego sto je, da bi informacije dosle do sto veceg broja roditelja na vrijeme. 

Majke koje ne dojite, prestanite se osjecati krivima - niste krive. Kriv je sistem. Umjesto da kritizirate Rodu ili same sebe - kritizirajte sistem, drzavu, proizvodjace adaptiranog, needucirano medicinsko osoblje... i radije pomozite Rodi da se sto manje majki nadje u situaciji u kojoj ste se vi nasle.

----------


## Mamasita

Konstruktivna kritika?
Djizus swenova mama sta si zapela!
Ton ti je ocajan. Trudis se prikazati dobronamjernom ali to uopce nisi. Pricas s visoka i to zvuci jako ruzno.
Ne znam iz kojeg razloga sada spominjes topic o cijepljenju i kakve to ima veze s ovom temom. :? 
btw ako bolje procitas topic, vidjet ces da nam glasrazuma "nista ne radi", tj nije napisao nista sto vec nismo znali.
Nije ti Roda kriva sto nisi uspjela/mogla/znala/htjela/whatever dojiti.

----------


## VedranaV

Jel imaš znanstvenu referencu da je (kršitelj koda)ova hrana koja se prodaje u Hrvatskoj smeće prepakirano u Sloveniji?

Oko jedne stvari sam znatiželjna - što misliš, kako bi doživjela tekst da si dojila bez većih problema, ili da si trudna?

I mislim da jako potcjenjuješ spregu industrije, distributera i liječnika, kako u rodilištima, tako i u Ministarstvu zdravstva i vlasti. Za to nemam znanstvene dokaze, samo zdrav razum.

----------


## swenova mama

> Jel imaš znanstvenu referencu da je (kršitelj koda)ova hrana koja se prodaje u Hrvatskoj smeće prepakirano u Sloveniji?


ne. Imam neimenovani izvor lijecnika- pedijatra i lijecnicu opce prakse kojima je na saboru pedijatara 2001. receno da je **** najlosiji na trzistu jer izaziva nespecificne proljeve. Imam ponesto mama koje su hranile djecu s (kršitelj koda)om i same vidjele te proljeve, kao i cinjenicu da je **** kupljen u hrvatskoj na izgled, okus i topivost sasvim drukciji od istog kupljenog u austriji. Da imam cvrsce podatke o tome, vec bi objavila, ovako se mogu slikati. 




> što misliš, kako bi doživjela tekst da si dojila bez većih problema, ili da si trudna?


prvo dijete gotovo uopce nisam dojila i ti to znas, drugo mi je islo bez vecih poteskoca, a prestala sam iz nekih dvadeset i osmih razloga. Sto je najsmjesnije, taj sam tekst i procitala kao trudnica. Vedrana, ja ga ne gledam kao neprikosnovenu istinu, ja ga gledam recimo, kao da ga idem pisati i objaviti. A ne bih ga objavila nikada iz razloga koje sam navela.




> mislim da jako potcjenjuješ spregu industrije, distributera i liječnika, kako u rodilištima, tako i u Ministarstvu zdravstva i vlasti. Za to nemam znanstvene dokaze, samo zdrav razum.


ne potcjenjujem, ali ne vidim da je ovo nacin jer je ovako ciljana skupina zena. A ne udara se tamo gdje treba.


Mamasita, zao mi je sto ti se ne svidja ono sto govorim, a ton ne znam kakav moze biti jer je rijec o pisanoj rijeci- ton se zamislja. Nema potrebe za ovakvom reakcijom. Ako cemo posteno, ja sam na ovom forumu bila nekad davno i otisla, i vrlo skoro cu i opet otici jer tu nemam sto traziti. Necu remetiti tvoj dusevni mir. I zato nema potrebe da govoris gluposti poput nije mi roda kriva sto nisam dojila. Da nije otuzno, bilo bi smijesno.

Gost, upravo suprotno. Ja simpatiziram Rodu od pocetka, neko sam vrijeme bila i clanica, a  i dan danas, ako mogu Rode medijski promoviram. Portal me ne podsjeca na neuspjeh, nego mi je nekoliko tekstova lose. To je sve. Ponavljam, dobronamjerno govorim o kontraefektu koji proizvodite stavljajuci takve tekstove na portal, i na taj nacin gubite dio roditelja. Nista drugo.

----------


## swenova mama

opet me izbacilo s neta, grr.
Gost, samo da ti jos nesto kazem. Ja se nisam pojavila na trudnoci ili zdravlju na forumu. Dosla sam s portala preko linka gdje je lijepo pisalo da su ovdje komentari na tekst.  zato imam pravo ostavljati ovdje petnaest kilometarske postove s misljenjem koje ti se ne svidja. Ili, ako je dopusteno komentiranje samo u stilu da je to pametan tekst, da je edukativan, da sam iz njega puno naucila itd. onda se to tako napise- pohvale tekstu ovdje. S obzirom da nemam vise sto reci o tom tekstu, a da se ne ponavljam, nemam tu vise sto ni raditi. Ne?

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita, zao mi je sto ti se ne svidja ono sto govorim, a ton ne znam kakav moze biti jer je rijec o pisanoj rijeci- ton se zamislja. Nema potrebe za ovakvom reakcijom. Ako cemo posteno, ja sam na ovom forumu bila nekad davno i otisla, i vrlo skoro cu i opet otici jer tu nemam sto traziti. Necu remetiti tvoj dusevni mir. I zato nema potrebe da govoris gluposti poput nije mi roda kriva sto nisam dojila. Da nije otuzno, bilo bi smijesno.


Ma imas ti pravo.
Osim ovoga da remetis moj dusevni mir, jer za to je ipak potrebno nesto puno jace od ovoga o cemu ti pises.
Bas se bespotrebno zamaram malim stvarima, pa necu vise...

----------


## Mukica

Mislim da dolazi do ovakvih rasprava tbog zoga sto

jedna 1/2 ljudi dolazi na nas forum i portal zato jer su odlucili biti informirani (dodala bi i "informirani iz skroz neovisnog medija, koji nema bas nikakvog intersa osim zaista zainteresiranima pruziti informaciju na temelju koje isti mogu napraviti izbor)

a druga 1/2 ljudi dolazi vidjet kakav su clanak rode _"opet"_ stavile na portal i trazit u njemu "dlaku u jajetu" kako bi ih mogli reci da rode osudjuju majke koje iz ovog ili onog razloga nisu dojile ili da militantno promoviraju dojenje

Roda, za razliku od kompanija koje PRODAJU formule (znaci ZARADJUJU nama zaista nepojmljivu lovu) nema ama bas nikakav interes, osim da se poveca postotak dojene djece i fakat mi uopce nije jasno sto je nekim pojedinicima u tome tako strasno i odbojno.

Ako je nerkome tko nije roda zaista stalo da se postotak poveca i znate bolji nacin da se to napravi, od ovog rodinog, ucinite nesto, dajte prijedloge. Nemojte samo sjediti u zasjedi i cekati i napadati rodine volonterke koje ovo rade od srca i potpuno besplatno za razliku od vec gore navdenih kompanija koje, i sami ste na ovaj ili onaj nacin priznali, u javnost o svojim proizvodima daju samo onoliko informacija koliko je minimalno potrebno da postuju zakone, a na promoviranju i prodaji formula i te kako zaradjuju.

Ako jos netko ne zna, mislim da bi trebao znati da proizvodjaci djecje hrane, obzirom na budgete kojima raspolazu, funkcioniraju na nacin da njihovi komrcijalisti obilaze pedijatrijske oridinacije i s pedijatrima i patronaznim sestrama sklapaju dogovore tipa, ukoliko cete na taj i taj nacin promovirat nase proizvode mi cemo vam "platiti ljetovanje", "uplatit kotizaciju za sudjelovanje na kongresu" "ili ako zelite, evo kataloga, izaberite proizvod (linija kozmetike, skupi nozevi, fancy usisavac... i sl.)...

Molim vas upitajte se zasto se npr. u apoteci u Samoborskom domu zdravlja, na policama odmah iza pulta nalaze palete samo dva proizvodjaca ljekova tj. nekih vitamina i dodataka prehrani. Zato jer su PLATILI ta mjesta. Tako je cak i s novinama na kiosku. Onaj tko plati, taj ima novine izlozene odmah ispred prodavacice. Onaj tko nema novine mu se nalaze na najuudaljenijem kraju istog.

I ne cekajte i ne ocekujte da ce vas pedijatri i patronazne podrzavati u dojenju ili vam dati savjete, jer takvih, kojima je interes da se poveca broj dojene djece, a ne da se oni okoriste promocijom formula, je, na veliku zalost svih nas koje nismo dojile i/ili koje jesmo, jako malo.

Btw. i ja sam dojila djecu pa nije islo bas sjajno pa ih hranila formulama. I zalim zbog toga, ali ne osjecam zato da sam losa majka.
Osjecam se lose samo i jedino zbog toga sto sam popustila pred agresivnim marketingom i sto nisam bila dovoljno ustrajna. Ali ja moram zivit s tim... Ni jedna udruga ni pojedinac na svijetu ne moze usadit u mene nikakav osjecaj, ako ga ja vec sama nemam.

----------


## zecg

Meni je tekst odličan i mislim da je takvog informiranja puno premalo.

A kad smo kod panike, djeca koja dobivaju samo umjetno mlijeko imaju
- dva puta veću šansu za dijabetes tipa 1 u odnosu na djecu koja su dojena čak i samo tri do četiri mjeseca
- 8 do 15 puta veća šansa za limfome
- veća šansa za hiperaktivnost
- veća šansa za crijevne upale
- veća šansa za multiplu sklerozu
- veća šansa za autoimune bolesti štitnjače

Izvrstan tekst, kao i većina na The Ecologistu:
http://www.theecologist.org/archive_...content_id=586

Mislim kako je korisno i da majke koje su davale umjetno mlijeko budu ispravno informirane, jer su i one kasnije kao i svaka majka potencijalni izvor informacija novim generacijama dojilja. Ja sam, recimo, bio hranjen umjetnim mlijekom (1975.). Moja majka, sad baka (mnogo bolje informirana u post-Internet eri), srela je nedavno liječnicu koja joj je to onda preporučila i ispada kako je i ovoj žao - danas je i ona bolje upućena i zalaže se za dojenje. Greška je greška, ne vrijedi se gristi zbog njih. Ali ih ne treba ponavljati i održavati industriju koja na njima živi.

----------


## martinaP

> Koliko ja znam, adaptirana mlijeka ne prolaze analizu sastava prilikom uvoza svake serije (
> 			
> 		
> 
> tocno, ne prolaze, rijec je o hrani i nijedna druga hrana takodjer ne pralazi analizu sastava svaku seriju. Ali, budimo realni, hoce li si itko od proizvodjaca dopustiti da mijenja sastav iz proizvodne linije u drugu proizvodnu liniju ili je to ipak malo preskupo?





> Ali sam ga podigla na adaptiranom mlijeku, na (kršitelj koda)u po koji se islo van jer je nas **** smece prepakirano u sloveniji koje redovno izaziva probavne teskoce


Šta ovo nije malo kontradiktorno? Ne mijenjaju sastav ovisno o seriji, ali, eto, naš **** je ... a slovenski je... Baš sam na to i mislila.

----------


## swenova mama

sto tu jest kontradiktorno? 
Hrana, pa i svi drugi proizvodi, ima oznake A, B i C. Jedna je namijenjena zapadnom, zahtjevnijem trzistu, druga je namijenjena istocnom, i, naravno, losije je kakvoce. To en znaci da se mijenja iz serije u seriju, vec se posebno proizvodi jeftinija za istocno trziste. Pa i sastav ta dva (kršitelj koda)a je drukciji, u nijansama, ali je drukciji, i to lijepo pise na deklaraciji kad se usporedi jedan s drugim.  Mi govorimo o (kršitelj koda)u koji se kod nas na trzoste uvozi vec, brat bratu, dulje od pet godina. Uostalom, zgodno je da originalni ****, ovaj kojeg ima u At, moze se kupiti u Mulleru i nigdje drugdje u HR. Znaci da oni znaju sto rade i sto salju. Ali moze im se jer trziste ocito postoji. Jednostavno im je ta hrana jeftinija u proizvodnji, radi se po staroj formuli, ne po novijoj i svejedno se prodaje. Btw, na mail uvozniku da objasni tu razliku izmedju ovog naseg i ovog iz At nikad nije dosao odgovor. 
Inace, u Europi samo Svicarska, Svedska i Austrija dobivaju robu klase A. Ostale zemlje klase B, a mi, naravno, klase C. Recimo, **** s probiotikom koji se kod nas uvozi klasa je B i namijenjen je Velikoj Britaniji. I razlicit je od onog iz Austrije koji je daleko najbolji po kvaliteti. 
Ako se prisjetis, doci ces do skandala s Arielom, nedavno je to bilo. E, to je to o cemu pricam. Mi smo nevazno trziste, za nas se moze poslati sampon koji je u Americi zabranjen zbog kancerogenih sastojaka /Head and sholder- nisam ziher da sam dobro napisala), kod nas se moze poslati detrdzent s viskom fosfata, do nedavno se moglo uvesti i gomila plastike s ftalatom (jel se tako pise? ) itd. itd. Pa zewin wc papir je drukciji u nasim trgovinama od onoga koji se u istoj ambalazi kupi u Austriji. 
Mene to ljudi do bola, ali mi je normalno. Dok to netko dopusta, dok postoji trziste za takve jeftinije i klasu ili dvije losije proizvode, dok to ljudi kupuju, proizvodjacima svega, pa i djecje mlijecne formule, moze se. meni tu nije nista kontradiktorno.
S obzirom da nisam dojila prvo dijete, a s drugim sam prstala, nemam pri ruci dojilju koju bih platila, nemam ni banku mlijeka da o njoj razmisljam, kao ni o dojilji, dala sam ono sto je jos uvijek najbolji izbor poslije majcinog mlijeka. Otisla sam van i kupila hranu koja je klasu bolja od one kod nas. 
ja, inace, **** kod nas bojkotiram, bas zbog tog podcjenjivanja. Tu ga ne kupujem, i ne samo mlijeko, ne kupujem doslovno nista.  Bojkotiram i (kršitelj koda) tj. Aletu i kod nas i vani. Bojkotiram sve one kod kojih vidim da u flasicama sokova ili kasicama imaju dodan secer u bilo kojem obliku ili limunsku kiselinu kao konzervans, poput (kršitelj koda). Ali, ja sam poseban slucaj.
Ipak, ovo sto sam sad nabrojala o razlici (kršitelj koda)a naseg i stranog, to cesto kazem zenama koje se dvoume koje mlijeko uzeti i nasjednu na sliku kravice koja pase na bio livadi. Usmeno, srecom, mogu siriti price, a da se te price ne sire uzalud, dokaz je i to da je vivera pocela uvoziti i drugi ****, ne samo ovaj prepakiran u Sloveniji - ima ga za kupiti u Billi. Jest da je jos uvijek losiji, ali je ipak bolji od onog sto su godinama tu prodavali. I drago mi je da im je prodaja pala.
Usput budi receno, industriju mlijeka prati cijela jedna idustrija flasica. Recimo, (kršitelj koda) daje propagandni materijal, mislim da sam ga i dobila u paketu, gdje lijepo, crno na bijelo, pise da je idealan poklon pocetna torba sa cetiri bocice, plus dude za novorodjence i dude varalice. Pa, onda lijepo pise da djeca hranjena iz tih bocica nemaju kolike, sto je notorna glupost.
A, inace, u clanku se navodi podatak da djeca hranjena adaptiranim imaju 2 puta cesce upale uha. Koliko znam, do tih upala dolazi zbog nacina sisanja iz bocice, a nije usko vezano s vrstom mlijeka koje se nalazi unutra.

----------


## mamaja

> ja ne vidim problem u proizvodjacima vec u onima koji proizvodjacima dopustaju takvo ponasanje, a to je uvijek zakonodavac.


kako možeš ovako nešto napisati? znači u redu je da proizvode i prodaju nam, kako si i sama rekla "smeće" i reklamiraju ga kao idealnu prehranu za djecu samo zato što im je to dozvoljeno!?
a rodi nije dozvoljeno objaviti tekst o rizicima adapt. mlijeka, s jedinim razlogom  da se mame nedojilje ne bi uvrijedile. mi nemamo moralnih dvojbi, dobro znamo da radimo u interesu djece, za razliku od proizvođača adapt. mlijeka koji to rade s jedinim ciljem- profitom! 
naš je cilj da što više djece koja će tek biti rođena bude dojeno. ovaj tekst je namijenjen, između ostalog, budućim majkama da, kad se nađu u situaciji ustrajati ili odustati i dati bočicu, odluče ustrajati.

----------


## flower

swenki, ovo su zastrasujuci podaci (o a-b-c klasi) iako ne mogu reci da nisam bila svjesna (ali ovako napisanoje stvarno prestrasno), ali to je definitivno na tragu tome da nam proizvodjaci adap. mlijeka ne kazu sve(na sto i upucuju ovi sporni tekstovi)...i nekako implicira da su nase bebe za drugu/trecu klasu   :Sad:  




> Citat:
> ja ne vidim problem u proizvodjacima vec u onima koji proizvodjacima dopustaju takvo ponasanje, a to je uvijek zakonodavac.
> 
> kako možeš ovako nešto napisati? znači u redu je da proizvode i prodaju nam, kako si i sama rekla "smeće" i reklamiraju ga kao idealnu prehranu za djecu samo zato što im je to dozvoljeno!?


i ja vidim problem u dozvoli...zakon je siroke ruke prema nositeljima profita (jer od njih buja drzavna kasa) a zakon bi trebao biti prvi taj koji stiti. Ako nema zakona - drzavnog, mozda se neko moze pozvati na neki moralni zakon, ali u propagandi kao i ratu (cesto to isticu u marketingu) je dozvoljeno sve. 
i padaju zrtve - mame koje u trenucima kad nemaju pomoci posegnu za onim sto je iskazano kao sekndbest i bebe koje ako nisu rodjene u austriji i sl. dobiju ne seknd nego tristotristeci...

fakat grozno...

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

htjela bi reci samo jednu stvar posto sam obadva puta rodila u Austriji(a vidim da se doticete ove drzave)...............sestre u bolnici ovdje ne nadohranjuju po skrivecke bebe sa formulom (iako je jeli "bolje" kvalitete nego u Hrvatskoj),nego poticu majke na dojenje i nastoje pruziti svaki savjet i pomoci majci oko dojenja(sto sam citajuci mnoge tekstove napisane ovdje na forumu od strane clanica uocila da tako nije slucaj i "kod nas")...............toliko

----------


## mendula

> mendula, ne bih se bas nazvala nesigurnom babinjacom. Otkud ti ta pausalna tvrdnja koju si mi odmah prilijepila samo zato jer sam postavila pitanje i tekst koji ti se ne svidja? Ti i ja se ne poznamo. Tesko je suditi o bilo kome na temelju jednog posta, a ponajmanje mu lijepiti etikete. Postoji nastup koji moze biti suptilan i normalan.


Jako mi je žao da si taj moj pridjev shvatila kao etiketiranje. Htjela sam samo ukratko nazvati tvoje moguće stanje svijesti u tom periodu, ne gubeći riječi na opširno objašnjenje, kako sam ga shvatila iz sljedećih dijelova tvog posta.



> Pomislite kako se osjecaju majke netom nakon poroda, sve smusene i jadne, rade hormoni, neki podaci govore o 80% baby bluesa i ako jos k tome dojenje ne ide iz razno raznih razloga, beba urla i gladna je, sto da pomisli kad dodje na vas portal? 
> ...
> Recimo, mene je ubio tekst o frenulumu koji se pokazao kao prvi na googlu na hrvatskom jeziku gdje se eksplicitno u clanku trvdi da 75% beba s frenulumom ne moze dojiti. Odgovorno tvrdim da to niposto nije istina. Ali, kad sam ustanovila da klinac ima frenulum, i kad sam isla pogledati na net tocno sto je to i je li to osnovni azlog zasto sepamo s dojenjem, pogledala sam vas tekst i doslo mi je da zaplacem od muke.


Isto tako mislim da si ti mene prebrzo procijenila na temelju tog jednog pitanja. Zaista, ni ti mene ne poznaješ. Pogrešno si shvatila da ti lijepim etikete.



Usput, na moje pitanje dijelom si odgovorila ovdje



> to se moze drukcije reci. ne mora se stavljati postotak. Moze se reci da djeca sa zadebljanim frenulumom cesto imaju poteskoce pri dojenju i to ovakve, ovakve i ovakve. te se poteskoce mogu prevladati tako, tako i tako. Emili, to je ujedno odgovor i tebi.

----------


## frogica

Evo da se i ja uključim na ovu temu. Kad sam rodila prije 4 mj. normalno sam dojila dva tjedna, ali mi je dijete plakalo , često tražilo cicu i izgubilo na otpusnoj težini 80 g. u dva tjedna, završilo u bolnici deset dana,visoke jetrene probe, koje su se izregulirale za dva dana, i otkrivena -alergija na kravlje mlijeko?! Otkud sad to, kada u obitelji s obje strane nitko nije alergičar?!
Možda od adaptiranog još u rodilištu ili u bolnici poslije? Meni rečeno da nemam dovoljno mlijeka ( vaganje prije i poslije podoja) i provjeravanje dojki. ,meni cice skroz omekšale.Ja sva u šoku od poroda još i isprepadana ( prvo dijete) izdajam se, nosim u bolnicu. Mali izašao iz bolnice, moram ga nadohranjivat sa adaptiranim za alergičare, naravno da slušam doktore, ali mu i dajem svojeg mlijeka kojeg sam uspjela izdojiti, po preporuci dr.U početku je to bilo za dva-tri obroka mojeg mlijka dnevno ( po po broku je pio nekih 90 ml tada). Nastavljem se izdajati, no mlijeka sve manje, sada je oko 60 ml/dn. mog mlieka a on pije po oborku oko 150 ml. Jedno vrijeme poslije bolnice ga pokušavam stavljeti na cicu, ali mi jko dugo cica, i ne vuče dovoljno, plače( valjda se smanjila količina mlijeka), ja da skratim muke (pogotovo po noći ) ga ndohranjujem, ali se i izdajam. Još imam mlijeka ali jako malo, izdajam se sada dva puta dn. jer mu je sada takav ritam i po noći dulje spava pa se i ja ne dižem. Meni je sada žao što ga odmah poslije bolnice nisam opet stavila što više na cicu, ali su mi doktori rekli da sada moram gledati da on dobro jede da povrati težinu i napreduje a to neću znati ako dojim i tada sam se bojala onako neiskusna da mi opet ne završi u bolnici, pa sam ga rađe nadohranjivala uz moje izdajanje. 
Da rodim još jedno dijete, nikad više tako ne bih postupila i ne bi bila tako ustrašena. Patronažna me tješi da je to super da sam ja nakon mog traumatičnog poroda( a stvarno sam bila u stresu i nisam mogla hodati, a prirodan porod) I bolnice drugi put uopće uspjela tako dugo zadržati mlijeko, da ima puno gorih mama i mama koje tako izgube mlijeko. Ne znam je li to istina. Što vi mislite o ovoj priči? Jesam li ipak mogla bolje?

----------


## Tiwi

Frogica nemoj se sada mučiti razmišljanjem "što bi bilo kad bi bilo"..

Žao mi je što si imala prilično traumatično iskustvo pogotovo što znam kako je nakon poroda ženi sve pomalo "drugačije". 
Važno da je sad sve u redu. Voli svoju bebicu, ljubi je i čuvaj. 

A za drugu bebu se stigneš bolje pripremiti, informirati o svim mogućim teškoćama i naravno imati uz sebe broj SOS telefona za dojenje   :Wink:  

 :Love:

----------


## swenova mama

> Još imam mlijeka ali jako malo, izdajam se sada dva puta dn. jer mu je sada takav ritam i po noći dulje spava pa se i ja ne dižem.


sve dok laktacija nije posve prestala imas sansu za normalno dojenje. Ali trebas biti uporna i stalno dijete stavljati na dojku da navuce, nijedno izdajanje ne moze izvuci iz dojke koliko moze dijete navuci. Stalna greska u razmisljanjima je da zene jaucu da djeca stalno "vise" na dojci i da dugo jedu. za novorodjence je to posve normalno, i dojenje se tek treba uspostaviti. Moj savjet je da ga postepeno posve vratis na dojku, da iza svakog podoja jos pokusas izdajati, i to je moguce izvesti ako zelis i imas volje. Cure ovdje su sigurno bolje educirane od mene po pitanju savjeta dojiljama, ali mislim da je i ovo vec inicijalno. Nemoj pitati jesi li mogla bolje, ti to jos mozes. Vjeruj mi, samo budi ustrajna. 
Ne preporucuje se dohrana adaptiranim mlijekom uz dojenje jer to smanjuje laktaciju- dijete si samo navuce onoliko mlijeka koliko mu treba, to je prirodan i cudesan proces. Ne odustaj.

----------


## Mima

frogica, nisam shvatila da li se ti još uvijek izdajaš? možda možeš pokušati povećati količinu mlijeka češćim izdajanjem i pumpanjem 'na prazno' nakon što nema više mlijeka za izdojiti. ima ti tu na forumu žena koje su se stvarno dugo izdajale, ako imaš za to snage probaj otvoriti topic pa ćeš sigurno dobiti korisnih savjeta kako povećati količinu mlijeka.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Pat Thomas je stavila lijep simbolički naslov na svoj tendeciozni uradak. I i zanimljivo je da je (iako je ona aludirala da to posisu bebe hranjene adaptiranim) taj njen "trash" s gustom "posisao" za mene zacudjujuce velik broj odraslih. The Ecologist je kao sto mu i podnaslov kaze tzv. _magazine_ a ne _journal._  Nekima je to valjda isto. I zna se koja je tezina clanaka u magazinima, clanaka bez strogo navedenih literaturnih izvora. To sto neki misle da je dovoljno prvo objaviti nesto a da je posao drugih da to potvrdjuju ili pobijaj, na to ne bi zaista trosila slova   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ista Pat Thomas u tom istom The Ecologistu pise o adaptiranom, raku dojke, monoklonskom protutijelu Herceptinu i utjecaju skolskih uniformi. Strucnjak opce prakse. To je u redu dokle god ima onih koji ce njene uratke s gustom "posisati" a da se pri tome nece nista kriticki zapitati. 
Jer eto neki ljudi sve znaju i sve im  kristalno jasno. A ja kazem da im je krhko to znanje. 
Kazete da vam je cilj informirati i educirati. ja ne bi htjela da se edukacija mog djeteta bazira na  ovakvom tipu informacija. 

Pita VedranaV kako bi na ovaj clanak gledala mama koja je dojila i trudnica. 
Evo javljam se na njenu prozivku kao lijecnik, mama koja je dojila prvo dijete bez vecih poteskoca i kao trenutna trudnica. I voljela bi dojiti i sljedece dijete vrlo rado. Ali sam svjesna da nije iskljucivo vazno to sto sam dojila prvo dijete i da mi ta cinjenica ne garantira uspjeh i s drugim djetetom. Gledam na taj clanak kao nespretan pokusaj da se promovira dojenje ali ne afirmativno što bi bilo puuno korisnije vec bazirano na zastrasivanju adaptiranim mlijekom. Los izbor metode prosvijecivanja. Ja iskreno adaptirano ne volim, nisam ga davala, ne preporucam ga ali svejedno sam vrlo kriticna na clanke ovog tipa. Prvo, educirati se ne moze zastrasivanjem, to se smatra osobito losom metodom zdravstvenog prosvijecivanja. Kada procitam uradak Pat Thomas i u 21. stoljecu mi netko napise da nitko osim proizvodjaca ne zna tocan sastav dojenacke formule ja ozbiljno posumljam u inteligenciju i zdrav razum onih koji to s gustom "posisu". Dobar labos ce vrlo precizno modernom tehnologijom  analizirati sastav bilo cega pa niti dojenacka formula nije nikakav "cudotvorni napitak" kojem se ne moze odrediti sastav. To mi je recimo jedna o vecih gluposti u tom tekstu koja mi goovri da sve tamo napisano treba uzeti s rezervom. recimo fitoestrogeni iz soje. Meni recimo nije, iako se bavim direktno rakom za koji su fitoestrogeni zinimno bitni  i znam znanstveno relevantne cinjenice objavljene u indeksiranim casopisima o njima. Vidim da je vecini ovdje sve to jasno kao dan. 
Blago njima, njihovo je kraljevstvo nebesko  8) Sojini fitoestrogeni se u drugim istrazivanjima recimo direktno povezuju s protektivnim ucinkom na recimo karcinom dojke. Zna se da Japanke koje se hrane tradicionalno imaju nisku incidenciju karcinoma dojke i upravo se prehrana bazirana na soji i njenom sastojku fitoestrogenima smatra odgovornom za taj protektivni ucinak. Kad vidim da netko u svom tekstu napise nesto ovakvo o fitoestrogenima, pa u sljedecoj recenici mu se tendeciozno izgubi prefiks fito- i ostanu goli estrogeni (a razlika izmejdu ta dva pojma je ogroooomna) skuzim da je tekst puno puno nekvalitetniji no sto sam na samom pocetku citanja mogla ocekivati pa cak kad se radi o magazinu ranga obliznje trafike. Lijepo je ovdje procitati da je nekome sve jasno u tom clanku. Meni nije. 
Meni je smijesno kad je nekome rijec "redovito" stavljena umjesto "ponekad" ili "moze se" kad se govori o svim cudima koja se mogu naci u adaptiranom mlijeku. Interesanto je da je pat Thomas pri tome prakticki citirala podatke o kontaminaciji bilo bakterijama bilo drugim oneciscenjima koje su nadleznim institucijama prijavljivale same kompanije koje proizvode adaptirano i temeljem takve stroge kontrole koju provode za svaku seriju doslo je i do povlacenja odredjenih serija formule. Ali to nikako tako nije cest dogadjaj a kamoli da bi ga etiketirao s  prilogom "regularly" Ali kada zelis biti bombastican onda "regularly" sigurno mnogo ljepse zvuci. I vidim da pada na plodno tlo. I da se takvim tekstovima misli provoditi edukacija. Zato jer je jednostavnije "posisati" ovakvo instant rjesenje nego iscitavati hrpe znanstvenih studija i revijalnih clanaka u relevantnim casopisima pa temeljem toga napisati nesto bazirano na konkretnim dokazima i te dokaze korektno interpretirati i ispravno prenijeti a ne zamijeniti stvarne rezultate s rijecju "regularly".

----------

Frogica, napravila si najbolje sto si mogla u tadašnjim okolnostima. Samo bih se osvrnula na ovo:



> Još imam mlijeka ali jako malo, izdajam se sada dva puta dn. jer mu je sada takav ritam i po noći dulje spava pa se i ja ne dižem.


Možda bi uz pomoć savjetnica povratak za tebe još uvijek bio moguć. Znam žene koju su sa bebinih 4 mj starosti uspjele prijeći sa bočice na ciku.


A vezano za ovo prije napisano nedavno sam čula jednu dobru sugestiju: 

da se ne kaže da 99% žena MOŽE dojiti već da bi 99% žena MOGLO dojiti. 

Suptilna, ali značajna razlika.

----------


## dijanam

Ovaj gost gore sam ja.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Jos bi se samo osvrnula na neke navode iz teksta i kakve posljedice ima objavljivanje ovakvih testova. 

Evo sta je moc googlanja. Ako na hrvatskom uguglas rijec nekrotizirajuci enterokolitis i pretrazis web, na nekom cetvrtom ili petom mjestu te lijepo uputi na clanak pat Thomas s Rodinih stranica. Super je recimo kad nekoj mami dijete zavrsi na intenzivnoj skrbi zbog nekrotizirajuceg enterokolitisa pa ju lijepo uputi na taj clanak s napuhanim brojkama, barem ono sto sam provjeravala za nekrotizirajuci enetekolitis. Zamislim zenu koja dolazi na net po info, ne znam engleski, ne znanaci strucne clanke, samo ugugla. Pokusavam zamisliti kako se osjeca npr mama koja igrom slucaja ne doji (sad me ne zanima razlog, nije niti bitan), dijete od mjesec dana se bori za zivot u intenzivnoj zbog nekrotizirajuceg enterokolitisa sto je stanje izuzetno visoke smrtnosti a dobije servirane one brojeve koji su prenapuhani. A istovremeno u etiologiji te bolesti zaista postoji niz faktora, adaptirano jest rizicni faktor, (ali niti jedini niti iskljucivi) ne negiram tu cinjenicu, osobito ako je radi o hiperosmolarnim "starim" vrstama formula, sto je zaista bitno drugaciji sastav nego danasnje formule (a vecina istrazivanja na koja se pozivaju "militantni" zagovornici dojenja je provedena upravo na starim dojenackim formulama). A isti nekrotizirajuci enterokolitis opet dobivaju i iskljucivo dojena djeca, djeca niske porodjajne tezine, ona koja su pretrpjela traumu i osobito vazno hipoksiju u porodu. I ta ista zabrinuta mama tamo procita o nekoliko puta ucestalijem enterokolitisu, a onda cak dodje do brojke *30 puta* vece ucestalosti u *kasnijim mjesecima* sto je fascinantno jer je definitivno pretjerano u odnosu na podatke dobivene u studijama objavljenima u indeksiranim strucnim casopisima. Naglasavam da u svemu tome manjkaju one najvaznije prospektivne studije koje imaju visu razinu znanstvenog dokaza, odnosno ciji rezultati imaju vecu tezinu. . Uglavnom se objavljuju case control studije, pojedinacni case reporti cija je razina znanstvenih dokaza mala, zatim izvjesca o pojedinim epidemijama u neonatalnim jedinicama intenzivne skrbi (potpuno irelevantno za recimo djecu koja nikad ne zavrse u bolnici a kamoli u intenzivnoj a hranjena su adaptiranimitd. Uopce ne mogu zamisliti kako se osjeca zena kojoj se u teskom i osjetljivom trenu serviraju prenapuhani podaci kojima je jedina svrha zaplasiti. Ne pomazu zenama koje zele dojiti, ne pomazu zenama koje vec ne doje, bazirani su na pretjerivanjima a po meni im se vesele samo oni koji sami sebi vole aplaudirati kako su uspjesne  i pametne i educirane jer se eto uspjele dojiti. Sto su podaci "nabildaniji", "strasniji" to je njihov aplauz samima sebi dulji. I iako bi im se mogla pridruziti i zapljeskati samoj sebi jer sam eto dojila a ne trovala svoje dijete, ja eto stojim i pitam se sta bi mene u tom tekstu to trebalo fascinirati da ga prikavtim bez imalo kriticke prosudbe.

----------


## Maja

> A istovremeno u etiologiji te bolesti zaista postoji niz faktora, adaptirano jest rizicni faktor, (ali niti jedini niti iskljucivi) ne negiram tu cinjenicu, osobito ako je radi o hiperosmolarnim "starim" vrstama formula, sto je zaista bitno drugaciji sastav nego danasnje formule (a vecina istrazivanja na koja se pozivaju "militantni" zagovornici dojenja je provedena upravo na starim dojenackim formulama). A isti nekrotizirajuci enterokolitis opet dobivaju i iskljucivo dojena djeca, djeca niske porodjajne tezine, ona koja su pretrpjela traumu i osobito vazno hipoksiju u porodu. I ta ista zabrinuta mama tamo procita o nekoliko puta ucestalijem enterokolitisu, a onda cak dodje do brojke *30 puta* vece ucestalosti u *kasnijim mjesecima* sto je fascinantno jer je definitivno pretjerano u odnosu na podatke dobivene u studijama objavljenima u indeksiranim strucnim casopisima.


Možda je u tekstu zaista greška, naime upravo čitam iz knjige za laktacijske konzultante, da je ovo posve točno: "bebe hranjene na bočicu su od šest do deset puta podložnije razvijanju nekrotizirajućeg enterokolitisa" , dok se dalje navodi da je za bebe rođene nakon 30 tjedana gastacije rizik 20 puta veći. Navedene su i studije. 
Studije postoje, ima ih par strana, ali ne vidim ama baš nikakvog smisla da vadimo s pub meda ili iz knjige koja sada leži kraj mene opravdanje za svaku rečenicu koja je navedena u tekstovima koji su vama sporni.  

No, dajte, je li tih 10 posto tako jako bitno, jesu li oni point? Možemo se mi sada razbacivati studijama i indexiranim časopisima, ništa neće promijeniti činjenice koje naglašavaju članci na portalu. Da su sve brojke i sve što je navedeno i upola istina, još je dovoljno zastrašujuće. Zastrašujuće kolikim majkama je godinama lagano, i kako su zavaravane.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Napisati da je rizik *30 puta* veci u kasnim mjesecima (sto se kod Pat Thomas odnosilo na mjesece starosti djeteta) i napisati da je rizik 20 puta veci kod beba rodjenih nakon 30 tjedana gestacije (iako mi ovdje vise pase podatak da se radi o bebaam rodjenim prije 30 tjedana gestacije, da je takp pisalo izvorno ali je krivo prepisano) vise pase stvarnim podacima) definitvno nije ista kategorija niti se govori o istoj dobi, jedno su nedonoscad  drugo kasniji mjeseci dojenacke dobi: kruske i jabuke.

A ne govori se o razlici u postotku za 20 ili 30% nego isto toliko *20 ili 30 puta* pa da smatras da je razlika u ta dva podatka svega 10% ili je to neka matematika koju ja ne kuzim. Razlika izmedju 20 puta i 30 puta veceg rizik za nesto sigurno nije razlika od deset posto. Niti je *30 puta isto sto i 30%*

----------


## fancy usisavac

A kod bolesti koja ima toliko veliku smrtnost  kao nekrotizirajuci enterokolitis niti 10% razlike u njenoj incidenicji nije isto a kamoli li 10,30 ili cak 30 puta.

----------


## Maja

Jasno mi je što govoriš, ja ne pišem sada iz istog izvora iz kojeg je možda pisan i članak. Niti sam ga prevodila.
Moj point je još uvijek isti - stvar je u nijansama. 
(I skužila sam da mi je otišlo 10 posto umjesto razlike između 20 i 30 puta kad je post već otišao, ali nekako nisam mislila da ćemo se kačiti oko toga - ali trebala sam bolje znati   :Smile:  )

----------


## swenova mama

> kada zelis biti bombastican onda "regularly" sigurno mnogo ljepse zvuci. I vidim da pada na plodno tlo. I da se takvim tekstovima misli provoditi edukacija. Zato jer je jednostavnije "posisati" ovakvo instant rjesenje nego iscitavati hrpe znanstvenih studija i revijalnih clanaka u relevantnim casopisima pa temeljem toga napisati nesto bazirano na konkretnim dokazima i te dokaze korektno interpretirati i ispravno prenijeti a ne zamijeniti stvarne rezultate s rijecju "regularly".


majo, meni je ovo zastrasujuce. Da se manipulira podacima kako bi se doslo do cilja, onako, makjavelisticki, cilj opravdava sredstva. I jos mi je gore da Roda, kao udruga, u potpunosti stoji iza jednog pausalnog, pretencioznog uratka.

----------


## Maja

"Frequently" bi bilo manje bombastično? (Opet čitam iz svoje knjige i to je zaista zadnje što ću večeras "provjeravati".) Mislim da je  tvoja upotreba riječi "manipulacija" u ovom kontekstu zapravo jednako preteška kao i spomenuta "regularly" u članku. 
 Opet, činjenice ostaju. Citiram:
"Contamination with bacteria, including Enterobacter sakazakii has occured frequently (FDA 2002, Walker 2001)" . Prihvatljivije? Ne znam - možda. Jednako loše? - Po meni, da.

----------

Zna se da frequently nije regularly a isto tako bi neupuceni mogao shvatiti da se ovaj zadnji Majin citat o kontaminaciji Enterobacterom sakazaki odnosi na ukupnu populaciju jer nigdje nije naglaseno da te se kontaminacije  i rijec frequently (iako se odnosi na nekoliko bolnickih epidemija) odnose prvenstveno na jedinice intenzivne neonatalne skrbi po svim FDA izvjescima i objavljenim case reportima. A sto svakako nije  komplikacija tijekom uobicajene prehrane formulom u kucnim uvjetima. 
Koliko bi onda gledano na ukupnu populaciju hranjenu adaptiranim mogao primjeniti rijec frequently kad se govori konkretno o kontaminaciji gore spomenutom bakterijom. Cak nije niti ta vrsta kontaminacije karakterisitcna za sve formule u jedinicama intenzivne skrbi nego samo one koje se ne mogu adekvatno sterilizirati. 
Ali nije jedini primjer zbrajanja krusaka i jabuka u ovom tekstu.

----------

Gornji post je od gosta pod imenom fancy usisavac (onaj od farmaceutskih sponzora).   :Grin:

----------


## wildflower

> osobito ako je radi o hiperosmolarnim "starim" vrstama formula, sto je zaista bitno drugaciji sastav nego danasnje formule (a vecina istrazivanja na koja se pozivaju "militantni" zagovornici dojenja je provedena upravo na starim dojenackim formulama).


da se nadovezem na ovo - procitala sam clanak 'samo jedna bocica...' i upalo mi je u oci da se dvije kljucne tvrdnje iz clanka potkrepljuju referencama iz 1922 i 1932, ravnopravno doduse s nekim novijima... pa je li moguce da se danasnje djecje formule tako malo razlikuju od ondasnjih pa da se nesto toliko staro moze u danasnje vrijeme navoditi kao uvjerljiva referenca?

i imam jos jedno pitanje (sorry, apsolutno sam nestrucna u toj tematici, pa cu mozda bubnuti glupost) - da li je ta 'crijevna flora karakteristicna za iskljucivo dojenu djecu' isto sto i 'zastitni film na crijevima iskljucivo dojene djece' koji se spominje na drugim mjestima, a koji bude 'ispran' s crijeva ako beba konzumira vodu/caj/adaptirano?

odnosno, kad se govori o ispiranju zastitnog sloja s crijeva, da li se zapravo slikovito prica o promjeni dojencetove crijevne flore pod utjecajem nadomjestaka/dodataka?

ako to nisu dvije iste stvari, zanimalo bi me saznati nesto vise o osobinama tog zastitnog sloja, referencama o njegovom ispiranju, te samim metodama putem kojih se doslo do relevantnih spoznaja.

----------


## swenova mama

kontaminacija cega? izvadila si iz konteksta, pa nije posve jasno je li kontaminiran prah ili napravljeno mlijeko. Osim toga, fancy ti je to objasnila- ti podaci o kontaminiranosti sami proizvodjaci daju na uvid i prijavljuju. Povremeno je rijec koja je vrlo neodrejena i da, manje je bombasticna od redovno. Nije? 
Ne vidim zasto je manipulacija preteska. Clanak obiluje poluistinitim podacima stavljenim u sluzbu cilja. To jest manipulacija. I, usput, ispod svih profesionalnih uzusa. Sve sto je u njemu pisano, ne osporavam, premda bi se neke stvari dale jer autorica namjerno barata podacima koji se ticu nekih drugih vremena, namjerno koristi rijeci redovno, podnaslove umiru bebe itd., kao sto je to fancy dobro objasnila. I sve je to tim tuznije jer je prezentirano na manipulativan i senzacionalisticki nacin. I to je upravo taj nacin na koji se gubi vjerodostojnost, pa cak i ako se nema dovoljno strucnosti poput fancy da se zna tocno o cemu to autorica blebece. 
Tekstovi o prednostima, neospornim i nediskutabilnim, dojenja, da, svakako. Edukacija, da, svakako.  Pritisak na zakonodavce da ucine nesto, pritisak na lijecnicku komoru zbog hoda po rubu i prihvacanja reklamnih materijala i uloge propagandiste, da, naravno. Ali, ovo?
Osobno mislim da vam takvi tekstovi ne trebaju i da si rusite imidz u javnosti, siroj. O tome sam tekstu vec lamentirala puno puta, prvi put kad je tek postavljen na portal, i zanimljivo je da su ga trashem prozvale mahom dojilje, zene koje su dojile ili doje i koje nikad adaptirano nisu davale. Njima je njihova zdrava pamet govorila da su unutra senzacionalisticke gluposti poput te da nitko ne zna sta je u mlijecnoj formuli ili da je mlijeko redovito zagadjeno xy vrsta bakterija. Da je to zaista tako, ne bi li **** objavio da je (kršitelj koda) prepuna kancerogenih tvari ili obratno? Pa i izmedju njih je rat. Ko sto rekoh, ukljuciti mozak i vidjeti da je tekst, jednostavno receno, los. Pa to nekog vraga govori. 
Ja necu ici tako daleko i odmah reci da je to tekst koji sluzi dojiljama da si same aplaudiraju jer ne mislim tako. A, izmedju ostalog, ne bih se nimalo razlikovala od nekih clanica ovdje koje su odmah nasle za shodno da me izvijeste da sam protiv tog teksta jer nisam dojila. Ili da nemam pravo reci svoje misljenje jer, eto, nisam clanica foruma. Ili da nisam dobronamjerna.  Sto je cisto samoopravdanje, i, na koncu, i odbijanje pomisli da se nekome, poput meni ili fancy ili uzasnutoj ili .. itd.,  taj tekst uopce ne svidja, da ga smatra trashem, i da je, pazi cuda, taj netko i dosao to reci. 
Mislim samo da ste u dobroj namjeri ovoga puta pretjerale i izazvale kontraefekt. Mislim da ima puno kvalitetnijih tekstova, da medju vama ima educiranih zena koje mogu iz srca, duse i svojeg znanja napisati kudikamo bolji clanak od ovog kojeg ste prenijele iz casopisa koji zaista, ali zaista, nema nikakvu tezinu.

----------


## Maja

> Zna se da frequently nije regularly a isto tako bi neupuceni mogao shvatiti da se ovaj zadnji Majin citat o kontaminaciji Enterobacterom sakazaki odnosi na ukupnu populaciju jer nigdje nije naglaseno da te se kontaminacije  i rijec frequently (iako se odnosi na nekoliko bolnickih epidemija) odnose prvenstveno na jedinice intenzivne neonatalne skrbi po svim FDA izvjescima i objavljenim case reportima. A sto svakako nije  komplikacija tijekom uobicajene prehrane formulom u kucnim uvjetima. 
> Koliko bi onda gledano na ukupnu populaciju hranjenu adaptiranim mogao primjeniti rijec frequently kad se govori konkretno o kontaminaciji gore spomenutom bakterijom. Cak nije niti ta vrsta kontaminacije karakterisitcna za sve formule u jedinicama intenzivne skrbi nego samo one koje se ne mogu adekvatno sterilizirati. 
> Ali nije jedini primjer zbrajanja krusaka i jabuka u ovom tekstu.


ne, nije riječ o pripremi, već upravo o "Manufacturing problems".  Evo jedan link
http://www.naba-breastfeeding.org/nabareal.htm

Ali, ovo je već stvarno prepucavanje.

----------


## Maja

swenki, vadim rečenice (al ne iz konteksta) jer nemam vremena ni potrebe prepisivati cijelu knjigu.
I - frequently ja baš ne bih prevela kao "povremeno". Prije - često.
I, fakat se neću više prepucavati.

----------


## VedranaV

U vezi načina prezentiranja - kad mi netko kaže da mi dijete, ako ga ne zavežem u autosjedalicu, može poginuti, shvatit ću to ozbiljnije nego kad mi kaže da bi bilo dobro da ga stavim u autosjedalicu, da je to bolje. Neka djeca budu bolesna ili umiru zbog toga što su dobivala formulu umjesto majčinog mlijeka. Ili, ako hoćete točnije, zato što su u trenutku kad su bila bolesna dobivala formulu, a ne majčino mlijeko. Nije li to nešto što trudnice i majke trebaju znati?

I ja bih isto u članku radije vidjela često umjesto redovno, predatorski način marketinga umjesto predatorske kompanije (ili kako je već pisalo) i nešto drugo umjesto ubijaju djecu, btw. Ali sve ono ostalo što piše u članku mi ima veću težinu od ovih nekoliko problematičnih stvari (za koje smatram da su mogle biti finije upakirane, ali i da nisu daleko od istine).

----------


## fancy usisavac

Ako sam osvrcuci se na E.sakazaki napisala da se problem odnosi prvenstveno na kontaminaciju tijekom pripreme onda nisam napisala da je to iskljucivo. Ogromna razlika. I dalje stoji moja tvrdnja gdje je to E.sakazaki zapravo problem. I postoje jasne preporuke o nacinu da se taj problem (uopce ga ne smatram beznacajnim iako se odnosi na manji dio ukupne populacije hranjene adaptiranim) to izbjegne. A u svezi iste bestije moram jos jednom naglasiti da je ona patogena kod imunokompromitiranih i nedonoscadi, znaci ne radi se o nekoj strasnoj bakteriji koja je opasnost za svu dojencad. 

Ovaj link koji je Maja stavila trebao bi posluziti kao primjer objektivnog i znanstveno utemeljenog informiranja. I s njega su koliko vidim prevodjeni tekstovi za portal. Zanimljivo je da je autorica svih tektova na tom linku jedna te ista osoba Marsha Walker. Zastosu na linku tekstovi samo jednog autora? Kakav je to onda zapravo link? Mene to navodi na kriticko promisljanje o ozbiljnosti tog izvora. A reference koje navode u bibliografiji i na kojima su bazirani tekstovi Walkerice /za koje na samom linku tvrde da ih *redovito update-iraju* su poprilicno stare, samo iznimno su starosti od 2000. godine na vise a uglavnom prosjecno stare 10-20 godina. Ali eto, koga to pali neka izvoli. 
U danasnje vrijeme kada je razmijena informacija i saznanja nevjerovatno brza grozno mi je iti pomisliti sta bi se dogodilo da ja svoje strucne odluke baziram na jednako starim referencama. Brrrr...nije mi simpaticna pomisao. To bi bio cisti malpractice. Netko se ce zadovoljiti ovakvim linkovima i tekstovima na njima, ja recimo necu. Uvijek vise volim novija istrazivanja iz jednostavnog razlgoa sto je napredovala ne samo tehnologija nego i metodologija znanstvenog rada. Jako se pazi kako je neko istrazivanje provedeno. Dovoljno je reci da kad se rade meta analize da istrazivaci moraju vrlo cesto odbaciti 80% onoga napisanog prije 10 godina i ne mogu to ukljuciti u metanalizu jer sami kriteriji za istrazivanja su se bitno poostrili i vise nam te studije nemaju istu tezinu i znacak kao prije deset godina kad su bile objavljene.   

zastarjele reference i ovakvi linkovi mogu posluziti samo onome koji to koristi za osobnu upotrebu jer mu se eto to svidja. Ali kad si taj isti netko umisli da ima pravo temeljem informacija tog stupnja strucne i znanstvene utemeljenosti educirati druge, onda je to vec veci problem.

----------


## tweety

fancy usisavač, čitam što pišeš i zbilja uživam. 
samo, jedna stvar mi nije jasna. i da nisi napisala da si doktorica, čovijek bi vidio da imaš visoku razinu naobrazbe, energiju za pisanjem i educiranjem širokih masa (jer da nije tako dopisivala bi se sa savjetnicama preko pp-a i davala im dobronamjerne tipp-ove gdje i na što bi trebale pripaziti u teškom poslu kojeg su se prihvatile). Zašto onda, toliko glasno, koliko nas uvjeravaš u ne štetnost formule, ne negalašavaš da si ti svoje dijete ipak dojila. Taj si podatak navela, tako negdje između redaka.
Razumijem ja oko čega se razvila diskusija, ali kad te čita netko tko čita površno, pomislio bi kako slaviš formulu, a kad ono.......gel čuda Ona svojem djetetu ipak nije dala taj toliko ok pripravak.
Nije da se ja sad tu zaležem za savjetnice, jer njima to nije potrebno, znaju to i same, ali eto pitam se ....zašto im sa svim podacima i izvorima ne pomogneš umjesto da naoko laika braniš izbor na formulu?

----------


## flower

fancy - pozdrav i tebi i cestitke na bebi   :Love:   :Kiss:  jest da ti je nik   :Laughing:  

necu clanak rostati - evo to sad radi FU, mozemo tako recenicu po recenicu...i naci cemo mu manjkova, u samoj autorici i njenim izvorima, u prijevodu, u tisucu stvari...

ali...zar nije postignuo svoju svrhu...zar nije ovo prvi put da se na ovom prostoru govori o problemima koje adap. mlijeko moze donjeti djetetu...i to ne u zdravstvenim krugovima nekog simpozija ili u skupu proizvodjaca vec na prostoru koji je namjenjen roditeljima...zar i to nije dio price o edukaciji majki? mozda je on vise kao udica na koju se trebalo upecati i diskutirati i pricati i raspravljati...

----------


## aries24

ja sam bila uvjerena da adapt. nema NIKAKVIH štetnih posljedica, samo što nema sve one dobre tvari koje ima MM
šokirala sam se kad sam saznala da to nije istina
kada buduće majke načuju da postoji i najmanja mogućnost da bi formula mogla i najmanje naštetiti njihovoj bebi možda se neće tako olako odlučiti za njega
a ako to učini i samo jedna, roda je već puno učinila

tu namjerno stavljam naglasak na BUDUĆE MAJKE jer se neke koje su već posegnule za i jednom bočicom osjećaju napadnuto
tu više nema povratka, što je bilo, bilo je
i ja sam jedna od njih, ali postupala sam u neznanju i ne grizem se zbog toga
nema koristi

----------


## swenova mama

> Razumijem ja oko čega se razvila diskusija, ali kad te čita netko tko čita površno, pomislio bi kako slaviš formulu, a kad ono.......gel čuda Ona svojem djetetu ipak nije dala taj toliko ok pripravak.


da, to je, na zalost, ono sto se ne zeli vidjeti. Clanak je kontraproduktivan svima, ne samo zenama koje ne doje ili nisu dojile. I dojilje da mahom smatraju losim i pretencioznim. Kontraproduktivan je i onima koji se tek spremaju na roditeljstvo jer im zdrava pamet, bez ovoliko strucnosti koju fancy ima, govori da je vecina u njemu poluistina iskoristena u svrhu cilja. Uostalom, mene je i zanimalo sto je cilj- nagovoriti na dojenje ili objasniti kako je formula zadnje smece? Nije stvar toga da je pripravak ok, vec je stvar toga da nije toliko los kako se u clanku pretenciozno prikazuje. Clanak, doslovno, sugerira zeni da moze odmah ubiti dijete ako kojim slucajem ne moze dojiti, ovako se samo muce. Usput budi receno, ponovit cu, mi nemamo zamjenske dojilje, nemamo banku mlijeka, o  cemu onda govorimo? Na stranu to da kad se govori o zamjenskim dojiljama tamo negdje iz 1900.-te postoji jedna krajnje nerealna, romantizirana predozba. Jer su tada bogatasi najcesce kupili zenu- dojilju i odveli je kod sebe da doji dijete. Pa i same znate da dijete doji na zahtjev, kako ste zamislile da zena iz Karlovca svaki put kad beba zaplace trci u Jasku na podoj drugoj zeni? 
A, btw, podatak od 99% je isto prenapuhan. Da u ukupnoj populaciji rodilja izuzmemo, primjerice, narkomanke, zene s nekim od ozbiljnijih medicinskih stanja, zene na lijekovima koji su kontraindicirani dojenju, zene s nerazvijenim mlijecnim kanalima itd. vec bi dosli do puno veceg postotka onih koji ne mogu/ne smiju dojiti. 




> zar nije postignuo svoju svrhu...zar nije ovo prvi put da se na ovom prostoru govori o problemima koje adap. mlijeko moze donjeti djetetu...i to ne u zdravstvenim krugovima nekog simpozija ili u skupu proizvodjaca vec na prostoru koji je namjenjen roditeljima...zar i to nije dio price o edukaciji majki? mozda je on vise kao udica na koju se trebalo upecati i diskutirati i pricati i raspravljati...


Ne, meni ovo nije svrha tog teksta jer se tekstom prenapuhava nesto sto jest istinito. Adaptirano mlijeko svakako ima odredjene rizike, ti rizici su sami po sebi strasni i ne treba ih prenapuhavati takvim senzacionalistickim izvrtanjima istine jer dodje, ponavljam, do kontraefekta. Gubi se vjerodostojnost, a time i svrha jer nakon sto se stekne dojam da, pazi, bebe umiru od adaptiranog, a svi znamo da su smrtni slucajevi zaista rijetki, onda dodje i do sumnje u ostatak navedenog, povezivanja raznih bolesti s adaptiranim.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Flo, hvala! A za nick, nisam odolila kad su gore neki dali odlicnu inspiraciju    :Wink:  . Crno na bijelo. 

Ne znam otkud vam tvrdnja da je to prvi put na nasim prostorima da se pise o problemima koje adaptirano mlijeko moze donijeti. Tu ste se malo zanijele. Pa ne znam sta ste vi citale kad ste se pripremale za roditeljstvo ali i prije 5-6 godina si o tome mogao citati, sjecam se clanka cak i u prilogu o zdravlju u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji, Bebama, a o internetu da ne govorim. U to vrijeme sam puno citala o dojenju a usput bi naletila i na clanke o adaptiranom. Pouzdano znam da sam za vrijeme prve trudnoce citala o tome. I da sam tada znala za sve nedostatke prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom.  

Tweety, bas me briga tko me cita povrsno a tko se udubljuje u problem. To je njegov osobni problem. Ocito si ipak citala povrsno kad mi usta stavljas nesto sto ja nikako ne zagovaram. Jednostavno to sto ti tvrdis nigjde nisam napisala. Ja sam odmah na pocetku naglasila da se javljam i kao dojilja i kao trudnica koja misli opet dojiti.  Eksplicite sam to napisala a ne umisljaj si da si ti to iscitala izmedju redova, jer eto ti za razliku od nekih citas s razumijevanjem. 
I ne branim uopce adaptirano. Nadji gdje sam napisala samo jednu recenicu da je ono o.k. kako mi ti imputiras. To sto ti educiranjem sirokih masa smatras moj komentar na ovu temu govori samo o tome koliko ti edukaciju drugih podcjenjujes u smislu njene zahtjevnosti. Ovo nije nikakav moj pokusaj edukacije bilo koga niti je to moja zelja. Ja ljude educiram iskljucivo za podrucje kojim se bavim. I za to koristim iskljucivo recentne podatke, ne citam kako ih je netko drugi interpretirao vec u obliku u kojemu su prvi puta objavljeni. Ovo ovdje je   moj osobni kriticki osvrt na razinu strucnosti i utemeljenosti teksta pat Thomas. Na tekst u kojem se podaci dobiveni za nedonoscad s 30 tjedana gestacije nalijepe pausalno dojencadi u kasnijim mjesecima starosti. zasto je tako ? zato sto se prepisuje i pri tome dodje do "gluhog telefona" a z ato je dovoljno da izvorni podatak prodje par prepisivanja, svatko vppromijeni i uoblicu kako se njemu svidja a ne kako je bilo izvorno objavljeno u tom istrazivanju i onda dobijemo ovakakv tekst. 
Napisala sam da su podaci o njemu nabildani, po meni namjerno bombasticni, formula je obavijena velom misticnosti jer joj eto nitko ne zna sastav osim proizvodjaca. Meni je dovoljno procitati ovo prethodno da shvatim o kakvoj se razini i o kojim namjerama radi. Nekom se valjda cini najveca moguca istina i otvorile su mu se oci necijom izjavom da nitko osim proizvodjaca ne zna sastav adaptiranog mlijeka. O pravu na izbo rja njigdje nisam pisala ali eto izgleda da tweety sebi umislja da nije bila povrsan a ja je ipak moram razuvjeriti da jest. Sve lijepo pise, o pravu na izbor nisam napisala niti rijeci, nisam napisala da je formula o.k., nisam napisala da eto imam volju i energiju nekoga educitati u necemu cime se ne bavim a kamoli li siroke mase. Ma di ja to glasno uvjeravam ikoga u nestetnost formule. Dzizis, Tweety, ali malo si pretjerala. Procitaj jos jednom ali sada s razumijevanjem, molim te. I bez tvojih pausalnih dodataka mojim rijecima.

----------


## tweety

> Razumijem ja oko čega se razvila diskusija, ali kad te čita netko tko čita površno, pomislio bi kako slaviš formulu, a kad ono.......gel čuda Ona svojem djetetu ipak nije dala taj toliko ok pripravak. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, to je, na zalost, ono sto se ne zeli vidjeti. Clanak je kontraproduktivan svima, ne samo zenama koje ne doje ili nisu dojile.


naravno da ti je jasno, da nisam pričala o kontraproduktivnosti članka, već o tome kako mi se sviđa kako fancy usisavač, studiozno i energično  pristupa ovom problemu i kako mi se čini da bi bilo fer (produktivnije za mame) da malo jače istakne ,da je pored toga što nema loše mišljenje o formuli, ipak svoje dijete dojila. Možda bi se tad neka mama ipak zapitala a zašto je ona dojila, ako je formula sve što bebi treba.

Što se tiče šokantnih podataka i njihove percepcije u javnosti...hm....možda baš to potakne ljude da s većom pažnjom pristupe odluci o tome kako će hraniti svoje dojenče.
Nekad ljudima treba nešto predstaviti teatralno da bi uopće doživjeli tu info.
Evo npr. tvog primjera, da je postojao članak s naslovom " JESTE LI ZNALI DA BEZ OBZIRA NA MOGUĆE POTEŠKOĆE S DOJENJEM, VEĆINA/75% DJECE SA ZADEBLJANIM FRENULUMOM IPAK USPJEŠNO DOJE" ti bi ga točno "pohvatala", ovako ti je pobjegla ključna riječ. analogno možemo gledati i na ovaj jaki članak. mala šok terapija.

u svakom slučaju, svrsishodan mi je post u kojem se obraćaš onoj mami koja ima poteškoće sa dojenjem, kao što mi je zanimljivo i ovo što pišeš oko toga kako bi se podatak trebao predstaviti široj javnosti, samo mi nije jasno zašto osjećam toliku negativnu energiju dok kritiziraš pisanje, a pritom još daješ nekom proizvodu odlike kojih nema, što uopće nije potrebno da bi se shvatilo kako ti se zapravo ne sviđa način a ne tema. kao što kažeš za članak da je previše teatralan, u istom tom tonu čini mi se da i ti kritiziraš.
ja ne dvojim da je ovom članku cilj bio edukacija, niti nagovaranje, niti blaćenje nekoga/nečega.

----------


## tweety

ne, nisam površno čitala.p
površno mi je ono što sam pohvatala kad sam topic prvi put uočila i pročitala (tad je već imao pet stranica). 
tada mi se učinilo da si negdje napisala kako si dojila i kako su trudna.
ali mi je jasno ostalo u glavi, da s formulom nemaš problema.
prosječni čitatelj će jednom nešto pročitati i stvoriti mišljenje da je doktorica nešto rekla. tek oni koji će tekst pročitati još jednom zamisliti će se nad njim malo više.
kako bilo, nemoj se nervirati zbog moje površnosti, ja sam samo izrekla svoje površno mišljenje.

----------


## tweety

ovaj forum ima 3830 korisnika/ca, ako tu pribrojimo ne znam koliki broj, svakodnevnih gostiju, onda bi ja ipak ustvrdila da se ovdje radi o edukaciji široke mase. ne utvaram si da živim u državi od nekoliko desetaka milijuna ljudi, pa je meni i ovih par tisuća određena masa.

ok, prihvaćam da ti nisi željela educirati široke mase, nego samo izreći svoje mišljenje, ali pretpostavljam da si na neki način željela da te malo ozbiljnije shvatimo, rekavši da si doktorica, da si spremačica vjerojatno to nebi isticala.
ili sam i ovo krivo pohvatala.

----------


## wildflower

*tweety*, evo ja sam pazljivo procitala gornje postove od FU i nisam bas dobila dojam da ona slavi adaptirano ili da istice njegovu neskodljivost  :/ . jedino da, ocito kao lijecnik i osoba upucena u metode moderne znanosti, zeli kritizirati nacin na koji se doslo do cinjenica u clanku i kako su prezentirane.

jos nesto, ja sam svojim proslim postom 'uletjela' usred zucne rasprave pa me nitko nije primijetio  :Sad:  , a bas bih voljela dobiti kakav komentar na ono sto sam tamo napisala i pitala, pa cu ponoviti...




> procitala sam clanak 'samo jedna bocica...' i upalo mi je u oci da se dvije kljucne tvrdnje iz clanka potkrepljuju referencama iz 1922 i 1932, ravnopravno doduse s nekim novijima... pa je li moguce da se danasnje djecje formule tako malo razlikuju od ondasnjih pa da se nesto toliko staro moze u danasnje vrijeme navoditi kao uvjerljiva referenca? 
> 
> i imam jos jedno pitanje (sorry, apsolutno sam nestrucna u toj tematici, pa cu mozda bubnuti glupost) - da li je ta 'crijevna flora karakteristicna za iskljucivo dojenu djecu' isto sto i 'zastitni film na crijevima iskljucivo dojene djece' koji se spominje na drugim mjestima, a koji bude 'ispran' s crijeva ako beba konzumira vodu/caj/adaptirano? 
> 
> odnosno, kad se govori o ispiranju zastitnog sloja s crijeva, da li se zapravo slikovito prica o promjeni dojencetove crijevne flore pod utjecajem nadomjestaka/dodataka? 
> 
> ako to nisu dvije iste stvari, zanimalo bi me saznati nesto vise o osobinama tog zastitnog sloja, referencama o njegovom ispiranju, te samim metodama putem kojih se doslo do relevantnih spoznaja.

----------


## tweety

wild, i ja sam pažljivo pročitala, i sve mi je jasno. samo, ja sam nakon prvog čitanja imala i potrebu za drugim, pažljivijim.
da se nisam potrudila čitati pažljivije, ostale bi mi poluinformacije u glavi.
ali kako je FU ustvrdila možda je moja glava površnija, od prosječne, pa je šteta da sam trošila prostor.

----------


## tweety

e da, wild, i ja sam primjetila da je tvoje pitanje ostalo neodgovoreno a i mene zanima odgovor

----------


## Maja

wild, sori.
Koliko sam na brzinu uspjela pronaći, zaista se govori o ispiranju zaštitnog sloja koje m.mlijeko stvara na želucu.

----------


## wildflower

hvala *Majo*, i ako moze jos malo podrobnije o tome  :Smile: .
na zelucu, dakle? na forumu se na vise mjesta spominje zastitni film na crijevima dojenceta, ne i na zelucu :/. kako se uopce zna za postojanje tog sloja? (onako laicki mi se cini da je jos kompliciranije otkriti ga u malih beba, i znati sto se s njim zbiva pod utjecajem nadomjestaka/dodataka majcinom mlijeku, ako je na zelucu). i sto je on zapravo? ako nije bakterijska flora, je li neka sluz ili slicno, produkt stanica unutarnje stijenke zeluca ili crijeva...?

----------


## Deaedi

Nisam stigla prociatai sve komentare, samo tekst.

No, nije mi sad jasno - s obzirom da u nasim rodilistima nadohranjuju s adaptiranim, onda, koliko sam ja shvatila tekst, steta je vec ucinjena - dakle, ako se kasnije, kad se dodje doma, i doji, steta se tesko ili nikako ispravlja?

----------


## Deaedi

> Nisam stigla prociatai sve komentare, samo tekst.
> 
> No, nije mi sad jasno - s obzirom da u nasim rodilistima nadohranjuju s adaptiranim, onda, koliko sam ja shvatila tekst, steta je vec ucinjena - dakle, ako se kasnije, kad se dodje doma, i doji, steta se tesko ili nikako ispravlja?


Htjela sam reci: kad se dodje doma, i*skljucivo* doji,

----------


## Mamasita

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932

----------


## Maja

Želucu, crijevima, cijelom gastrointestinalnom traktu. Ne znam kako su ga otkrili, ne znam od čega je sastavljen, literatura iz koje vadim je puna referenci, ali nisam ih išla čitati jednu po jednu, niti mislim da hoću u skoroj budućnosti  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

> Nisam stigla prociatai sve komentare, samo tekst.
> 
> No, nije mi sad jasno - s obzirom da u nasim rodilistima nadohranjuju s adaptiranim, onda, koliko sam ja shvatila tekst, steta je vec ucinjena - dakle, ako se kasnije, kad se dodje doma, i doji, steta se tesko ili nikako ispravlja?


Točno tako. I zbog toga se čak niti većina nas, militantnih savjetnica ili kako nas se već percipira ne može pohvaliti učincima isključivog dojenja.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932


Da, to sam procitala, ali neka steta je vec napravljena - koliki su sada % usporedbe dugorocih posljedica, to mi nije jasno. Ali nema veze, jasna mi je pouka teksta.

----------


## Maja

> Želucu, crijevima, cijelom gastrointestinalnom traktu. Ne znam kako su ga otkrili, ne znam od čega je sastavljen, literatura iz koje vadim je puna referenci, ali nisam ih išla čitati jednu po jednu, niti mislim da hoću u skoroj budućnosti


da se pojasnim - htjela sam gore samo napomenuti da nije riječ o pjesničkoj slobodi, odnosno da se priča i o promjeni crijevne flore, ali i o ispiranju zaštitnog sloja. Koliko je stvar slična ili se preklapa, ne mogu skužiti s vremenom kojim sad raspolažem, a i zato jer mi se ne čini bitno.

----------


## swenova mama

> Možda bi se tad neka mama ipak zapitala a zašto je ona dojila, ako je formula sve što bebi treba.


Fancy nigdje nije rekla da je formula sve sto treba, a bogme nisam ni ja. Ne vidim gdje takve stvari iscitavas iz nasih postova. I jedn ai druga znamo sve prednosti dojenja u odnosu na hranjenje formulom, kao i sve rizike. Ono sto kritiziramo je tekst koji je los. Osobno bih mogla pobijati jos neke stvari iz njega, ali cemu? Cim se kaze nesto sto ne vuce vodu na odredjeni mlin, doceka se "nisi dojila, da si dojila, bilo bi drukcije" (u tom smislu mi je drago da se javila zena koja JEST dojila i, srecom, jos je kudikamo strucnija od mene koja samo laicki mogu ustvrditi da je pozivanje na fitoestrogen u soji kretenarija jer se tvrdi da djeca umiru od toga), umanjuje se znacaj nakaradnog izvrtanja cinjenica u ime neke "vece" istine, edukaciju da ne spominjem /u edukaciji je strogo zabranjeno krenuti sa zastrasivanjem jer ona odbija publiku/, "ne zelis vidjeti istinu" itd.
Wild nije postavila pitanje samo o crijevima djeteta, postavila je i vrlo logicno pitanje zar je moguce da se sastav formule od 1920-tih toliko malo mijenjao do danas da seu podaci s pocetka proslog stoljeca jos uvijek relevantni. Nitko joj nije odgovorio, a nije jer je odgovor vrlo jednostavan. Naravno da se sastav formule mijenjao, vec prema potrebama i saznanjima, zahvaljujuci dosegnucima i tehnologiji. Nije moguce da ijedna od vas ozbiljno misli da su istrazivanja iz 1922. relevantna za danasnju populaciju. Ili je to upravo baratanje podacima, izvrtanje istine, manipulacija propagande, kako bi se voda navukla na mlin? 
Da se ti i ja sjednemo za stol i pocnemo diskutirati o dojenju vrs. formula, ne bismo diskutirale ni tri sekunde. Iste bismo se sekunde slozile da je dojenje daleko najpametnija stvar koju majka moze dati svojem djetetu. Da nista na ovom svijetu ne moze komparirati majcinom mlijeku. Da nista umjetno proizvedeno nema tu vrijednost poput majcinog mlijeka. Oko toga se zaista nema sto diskutirati. Ali oko ovakvog nacina manipulacije kako bismo potcrtali da je dojenje najbolje, oko toga mozemo do sudnjeg dana jer se ocito ne mozemo sloziti. 
Mislim da je, bas zato sto dojenje ima kudikamo vece prednosti u odnosu na bilo kakvo adaptirano mlijeko, posve nepotrebno tako si rusiti vjerodostojnost bombasticnim, pausalnim, senzacionalistickim tekstovima.
To isto govorimo i fancy i ja, i ne cuje se. I dalje se kao relevantni podaci vuku oni iz proslog stoljeca, i dalje se tvrdi da je bolje ovako nego umjerenije. Ali, dobro, kako hocete.
Tek, zrnce za razmisljanje uz kavu, radikalnim zagovaranjem feminizma feministice ni danas sa sebe ne mogu skinuti etiketu ludih, nedo**** baba ili lezbi koje lamacu grudnjacima. Paralela se uvijek moze povuci. Nijedan radikalizam nikad nije dobro prihvacen u sirem drustvu. Povijest, uciteljica zivota, to je vec puno puta do sada pokazala.

I jos nesto:




> Evo npr. tvog primjera, da je postojao članak s naslovom " JESTE LI ZNALI DA BEZ OBZIRA NA MOGUĆE POTEŠKOĆE S DOJENJEM, VEĆINA/75% DJECE SA ZADEBLJANIM FRENULUMOM IPAK USPJEŠNO DOJE" ti bi ga točno "pohvatala", ovako ti je pobjegla ključna riječ. analogno možemo gledati i na ovaj jaki članak. mala šok terapija.


U tom clanku nigdje nije pisalo da 75% djece sa zadebljanim frenulumo uspjesno doje. Pisalo je upravo suprotno- da imaju teskoca sa dojenje, a ja sam si to u glavi prevela da ne mogu dojiti. Da sam sama pisala taj clanak, napisala bih, a to sam vec rekla, da djeca s zadebljanim frenulumom u 75% slucajeva imaju poteskoce s dojenjem i to takve, takve i takve. te se poteskoce nadilaze ovako, ovako i ovako. Cesto se do te i te dobi djeteta poteskoce posve gube. To sve, ta pozitivnost u prevladavanju poteskoca, u tom clanku nedostaje i to je ono sto me zacudilo na portalu Roda. Iste sam sekunde znala o cemu se radi- tesko je redigirati lijecnicke tekstove, ali ni oni nisu mali Bude, i njima se moze reci da u tekstu nedostaje to i to. I redigirati ga i tada postaviti na portal. Mislim, ja sam to radila sa svim lijecnickim tekstovima koji su isli u novine, nijedan od lijecnika nikad se nije naljutio na to.

----------


## swenova mama

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932


ma nemojte zenu prepadati s radom iz 1932. i 1922. Hej, 1932. i 1922.!!!!
Dajte neki rad barem unutar zadnjih 20 godina pa ga smatrajte recentnim.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma nemojte zenu prepadati s radom iz 1932. i 1922. Hej, 1932. i 1922.!!!!
> Dajte neki rad barem unutar zadnjih 20 godina pa ga smatrajte recentnim.


Ja sam za te godine mislila da su neki tipfeleri :?

----------


## Maja

Nisam odgovorila iz jednostavnog razloga - jer mi ne pada na pamet više trošiti vrijeme da bih tražila najnovije studije kako bismo potkrijepili one koje smo već naveli. Čekam da vi navedete neku studiju koja pokazuje da to više nije tako, odnosno da adaptirano ne djeluje loše (ili toliko loše) na promjenu dojenačke crijevne flore. Jer, ukoliko je to moguće dokazati, ja sam sasvim sigurna da su proizvođači nadomjestaka bili spremni takvo istraživanje provesti i platiti u zadnjih 80-ak godina.

----------


## Deaedi

Hm, koje su se formule proizvodile 1922 i koji je njihov sastav u odnosu na ove danasnje?

----------


## wildflower

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932


a gle godine ovih referenci koje navodite (jos nesto o cemu sam pitala ali nisam dobila odgovor, sad vidim da je i *swenova mama* komentirala   :Smile:  ). zar ne postoji takvo istrazivanje napravljeno s nekom novijom formulom (vidim da se u clanku navode i neke novije reference, ali ne za analogno istrazivanje)? (ne provociram, ne branim formulu! samo pitam jer me i na osobnoj razini muce ova pitanja s dodacima i nadomjescima, koje sam, sto zbog neznanja, sto iz nuznosti, davala svojoj djeci  :Sad: )

*Maja*, mozda sam cjepidlaka, ali meni se sve ovo cini bitno. ma, znam ja sve o emotivnoj i imunoloskoj vaznosti dojenja i da se iz tih razloga generalno ohrabruje mame da nastave s dojenjem cak i ako moraju kombinirati s adaptiranim. ali takvim mamama (u koje i ja spadam) je ipak tesko cuti da jedna od najznacajnijih zdravstvenih prednosti iskljucivog dojenja, zastita osjetljivog mladog probavnog trakta, za njih ista kao da uopce ne doje. pa onda s vremena na vrijeme malo cackaju po tim pitanjima  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Maja, ja se pak nadam da ipak nije sve tako crno, jer je moje dijete bilo na adaptiranom i ja bi iz sveg srca htjela da se mogu nadati da ce jednog dana postojati 100% zamjena za majcino mlijeko, kako bebe koje se na njemu othrane ne budu zakinute, radi nemogucnosti mama da doje. Jer i onih 15 zena koje ne mogu dojiti znaci milione djece koje su na tome.

----------


## Deaedi

> Maja, ja se pak nadam da ipak nije sve tako crno, jer je moje dijete bilo na adaptiranom i ja bi iz sveg srca htjela da se mogu nadati da ce jednog dana postojati 100% zamjena za majcino mlijeko, kako bebe koje se na njemu othrane ne budu zakinute, radi nemogucnosti mama da doje. Jer i onih 15 zena koje ne mogu dojiti znaci milione djece koje su na tome.


Opet ispravak: jer i onih 1%....( a ne 15)

----------


## Maja

> ako se nakon dohrane formulom beba ponovo vrati prehrani isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bit će potrebna 2-4 tjedna da se intestinalna okolina vrati u stanje koje daje prednost gram pozitivnoj flori (Brown & Bosworth, 1922; Gerstley, Howell, Nagel, 1932
> 			
> 		
> 
> a gle godine ovih referenci koje navodite (jos nesto o cemu sam pitala ali nisam dobila odgovor, sad vidim da je i *swenova mama* komentirala   ). zar ne postoji takvo istrazivanje napravljeno s nekom novijom formulom (vidim da se u clanku navode i neke novije reference, ali ne za analogno istrazivanje)? (ne provociram, ne branim formulu! samo pitam jer me i na osobnoj razini muce ova pitanja s dodacima i nadomjescima, koje sam, sto zbog neznanja, sto iz nuznosti, davala svojoj djeci )
> 
> *Maja*, mozda sam cjepidlaka, ali meni se sve ovo cini bitno. ma, znam ja sve o emotivnoj i imunoloskoj vaznosti dojenja i da se iz tih razloga generalno ohrabruje mame da nastave s dojenjem cak i ako moraju kombinirati s adaptiranim. ali takvim mamama (u koje i ja spadam) je ipak tesko cuti da jedna od najznacajnijih zdravstvenih prednosti iskljucivog dojenja, zastita osjetljivog mladog probavnog trakta, za njih ista kao da uopce ne doje. pa onda s vremena na vrijeme malo cackaju po tim pitanjima


wild, razumijem posve. No, mislim da je ovo sve što mogu naći bez da ulazim u studije - negdje moram stati u učenju, odnosno, nekome moram vjerovati da je ispravno interpretirao studije. U ovom slučaju su to LLL i IBCLC (International Board Certified Lactation Consultants  )

----------


## Maja

> Maja, ja se pak nadam da ipak nije sve tako crno, jer je moje dijete bilo na adaptiranom i ja bi iz sveg srca htjela da se mogu nadati da ce jednog dana postojati 100% zamjena za majcino mlijeko, kako bebe koje se na njemu othrane ne budu zakinute, radi nemogucnosti mama da doje. Jer i onih 15 zena koje ne mogu dojiti znaci milione djece koje su na tome.


Ja ne vjerujem da ćemo prirodu uspjeti do te mjere prevariti, ali ipak vjerujem da ćemo preživjeti. Ali, ja bi iz sveg srca htjela da mama koja želi dojiti, treba podršku i savjet, adekvatne i dobije, umjesto zamagljivanja.

----------


## tweety

kao što si ti sebi u glavi prevela da ne možeš dojiti, tako sam ja sebi nakon prvog čitanja, prevela da FU veliča formulu (ponavljam ne i nakon drugog), i takoooooo...percepcija...sve je to u očima promatrača, u glavi čitatelja, nije potrebno zato obrušavati se na nekog. ja tebi npr. nisam rekla da si površna, zato jer si si tekst protumačila na drugi način od autora.
I baš zato jer su i autori i čitatelji ljudi sa različitim percepcijama, kako ti ili ja možemo reći koji način će naći boljiput do čitatelja.
Vjerujem da zbog svoje struke ti to možeš bolje procijeniti, ali ne i 100% tvrditi. S toga ako su urednice tog dijela portala odabrale šokantnu verziju, nemojmo ih napadati. Ajmo ih konstruktivno kritizirati ili im predlagati.

Naravno, sasvim je druga stvar ako su navedene netočne brojke.Tu reakcija definitivno ne smije izostati, ali opet primjerena, odnosno, nenapadačka.

----------


## Morwen

> U tom clanku nigdje nije pisalo da 75% djece sa zadebljanim frenulumo uspjesno doje. Pisalo je upravo suprotno- da imaju teskoca sa dojenje, a ja sam si to u glavi prevela da ne mogu dojiti. *Da sam sama pisala taj clanak, napisala bih, a to sam vec rekla, da djeca s zadebljanim frenulumom u 75% slucajeva imaju poteskoce s dojenjem i to takve, takve i takve. te se poteskoce nadilaze ovako, ovako i ovako.* Cesto se do te i te dobi djeteta poteskoce posve gube. *To sve, ta pozitivnost u prevladavanju poteskoca, [*b]u tom clanku nedostaje i to je ono sto me zacudilo na portalu Roda.[/b] Iste sam sekunde znala o cemu se radi- tesko je redigirati lijecnicke tekstove, ali ni oni nisu mali Bude, i njima se moze reci da u tekstu nedostaje to i to. I redigirati ga i tada postaviti na portal. Mislim, ja sam to radila sa svim lijecnickim tekstovima koji su isli u novine, nijedan od lijecnika nikad se nije naljutio na to.


SM, na portalu postoji još jedan tekst o skraćenom frenulumu:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1500

Citiram neke dijelove:



> *Treba znati da većina beba usprkos skraćenom frenulumu sasvim učinkovito doji.* To ovisi i o tome na koji je način frenulum pričvršćen, kao i pojedinim razlikama u građi majčinih dojki. Ako majka ima male ili srednje velike bradavice i elastično tkivo dojki, beba može prilično dobro sisati. S druge strane, ako su bradavice velike i/ili ravne, tada čak i neznatno skraćenje može prouzročiti probleme pri dojenju. *Neke bebe se uspješno prilagode situaciji i uspiju toliko usavršiti pokrete usta i jezika da je njihovo dojenje potpuno učinkovito.* Dobro je i ohrabrivati dijete da liže mlijeko s majčinih grudi ili sa svojih usana. Na taj način trenira se ispravnim pokretima jezika, potrebnim za uspješno dojenje. 
> 
> *Rijetko se dogodi da dijete ima tako kratak jezik da nije u stanju prihvatiti dojku i dojiti uopće.* U tom slučaju, dijete će gubiti na težini i usprkos učestalim podojima. Ovaj problem dijete obično preraste za četiri do šest tjedana. Majka se do tada treba izdajati kako bi održala proizvodnju mlijeka.
> 
> Ukoliko ništa što ste pokušali ne pomaže, tek tada vam preporučujemo upotrebu silikonskih šeširića. Nekoj djeci oni olakšavaju primanje dojke i učinkovito sisanje. Ne zaboravite da se upotreba šeširića obično ne preporučuje jer oni mogu stvoriti dodatne probleme u dojenju. Međutim, koristiti ih u jednom kraćem periodu, dok djetetova usta i jezik ne narastu dovoljno da mogu prihvatiti dojku i učinkovito dojiti, sigurno će smanjiti stres pod kojim se majka može naći u ovakvoj situaciji.


Mislim da on JEST afirmativan prema problemu skraćenog frenuluma i u njemu možeš pronaći sve ovo što si napisala da ovaj drugi tekst nema i da mu nedostaje.

Ja vjerujem da majka čije dijete ima skraćeni frenulum neće stati na prvom tekstu na kojega nabasa na netu. Nekako mi je vjerojatnije da će ići iščitavati sve moguće što o toj tematici može pronaći.

----------


## swenova mama

> Nisam odgovorila iz jednostavnog razloga - jer mi ne pada na pamet više trošiti vrijeme da bih tražila najnovije studije kako bismo potkrijepili one koje smo već naveli.


da ih ima, autorice koje smatrate vrhunskim autoritetima po pitanju dojenja i retorike pljuvanja po dadaptiranom, vec bi ih nasle i citirale, a da ne moraju ispasti smijesne ako nekome upadnu u oci godine citata iz radova.

----------


## swenova mama

> Today's infant formula is a very controlled, high-tech product that can't be duplicated at home, says Udall.


John N. Udall Jr., M.D., chief of nutrition and gastroenterology at Children's Hospital of New Orleans

New regulation published in the Nov. 13, 1995.

FDA regulations specify minimum and, in some cases, maximum nutrient level requirements for infant formulas, based on recommendations by the American Academy of Pediatrics Committee on Nutrition. The following must be included in all formulas: 
protein 
fat 
linoleic acid 
vitamin A 
vitamin D 
vitamin E 
vitamin K 
thiamin(vitamin B1,) 
riboflavin(vitamin B2,) 
vitamin B6 
vitamin B12 
niacin 
folic acid
 pantothenic acid 
vitamin C 
calcium 
phosphorus 
magnesium 
iron 
zinc 
manganese 
copper 
iodine 
sodium 
potassium 
chloride


znaci usporeduje se formula iz 1922. s ovom iz 1995. koja tek tada objedinjuje sto mlijeko za dojencad mora sadrzavati. Na zdravlje. Inace, u cijelom clanku koji sam sad procital objasnjava se kako se uopce metodom pokusaja i pogreski dolazi do boljeg sastava te formule, i zasto je nemoguce reproducirati majcino mlijeko.

----------


## swenova mama

Svasta covjek nadje samo ako hoce traziti. Dakle, sastavi prve djecje formule su:
These complex formulas recommended that parents *mix cow's milk, water, cream, and sugar or honey* in specific ratios to achieve the nutritional balance believed to approximate human milk reformulated in such a way as to accommodate the believed digestive capability of the infant.[11]
Mislim da je ipak neka sitna razlika tih tadasnjih formula od danasnjih...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zecg

> da ih ima, autorice koje smatrate vrhunskim autoritetima po pitanju dojenja i retorike pljuvanja po dadaptiranom, vec bi ih nasle i citirale, a da ne moraju ispasti smijesne ako nekome upadnu u oci godine citata iz radova.


Zašto bi ispale smiješne? Zastarijeva li znanost? 

No ako hoćeš novije, izvoli:

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...act/113/5/e435
(link je referenca navedena na Wikipedijinoj "breastfeeding" stranici)

"Conclusions. Breastfeeding is associated with a reduction in risk for postneonatal death. This large data set allowed robust estimates and control of confounding, but the effects of breast milk and breastfeeding cannot be separated completely from other characteristics of the mother and child. Assuming causality, however, promoting breastfeeding has the potential to save or delay ~720 postneonatal deaths in the United States each year."

Pa, kad sam već tu:

http://www.breastfeedingtaskforla.org/ABMRisks.htm

"    *  One sudden infant death for every 1000 live birth occurs as a result of failure to breastfeed in western industrialized nations.
     * For every 1000 babies born in the U.Ss each year, four die because they are not breastfed."

http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...rics;115/2/496

"Research in developed and developing countries of the world, including middle-class populations in developed countries, provides strong evidence that human milk feeding decreases the incidence and/or severity of a wide range of infectious diseases23 including bacterial meningitis,24,25 bacteremia,25,26 diarrhea,27–33 respiratory tract infection,22,33–40 necrotizing enterocolitis,20,21 otitis media,27,41–45 urinary tract infection,46,47 and late-onset sepsis in preterm infants.17,20 In addition, postneonatal infant mortality rates in the United States are reduced by 21% in breastfed infants.48

Other Health Outcomes
Some studies suggest decreased rates of sudden infant death syndrome in the first year of life49–55 and reduction in incidence of insulin-dependent (type 1) and non–insulin-dependent (type 2) diabetes mellitus,56–59 lymphoma, leukemia, and Hodgkin disease,60–62 overweight and obesity,19,63–70 hypercholesterolemia,71 and asthma36–39 in older children and adults who were breastfed, compared with individuals who were not breastfed. Additional research in this area is warranted.

Neurodevelopment
Breastfeeding has been associated with slightly enhanced performance on tests of cognitive development.14,15,72–80 Breastfeeding during a painful procedure such as a heel-stick for newborn screening provides analgesia to infants.81,82

Maternal Health Benefits
Important health benefits of breastfeeding and lactation are also described for mothers.83 The benefits include decreased postpartum bleeding and more rapid uterine involution attributable to increased concentrations of oxytocin,84 decreased menstrual blood loss and increased child spacing attributable to lactational amenorrhea,85 earlier return to prepregnancy weight,86 decreased risk of breast cancer,87–92 decreased risk of ovarian cancer,93 and possibly decreased risk of hip fractures and osteoporosis in the postmenopausal period.94–96"

----------


## swenova mama

Pa dalje:

However, *formula-fed babies exhibited more diet-associated medial problems, such as scurvy, rickets and bacterial infections than breastfed babies.* By 1920, the incidence of scurvy and rickets in formula-fed babies had greatly decreased through the addition of orange juice and cod liver oil to home-made formulas. Bacterial infections associated with formula remained a problem more prevalent in the United States than in Europe, where milk was usually boiled prior to use in formulas.[

to je ono sto se citira ako se zeli manipulirati. Jednostavno se izostavi dio istine.

----------


## zecg

Evo, s ovim sam zbilja gotov i vraćam se Slashdotu. I tako sam počeo pisati ovdje samo da nagovorim ženu (nepopravljivu lurkericu) da nekad nešto i napiše.

Vrijedi pročitati ovaj članak:
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...ula/print.html

...za shvatiti koliko je naivan stav da su 1920-tih ljudi formule za adaptirano mlijeko bile mnogo lošije, a da danas znamo skoro sve.

[code]"In fact, between 1982 and 1994 alone, there were 22 significant infant formula recalls in the United States. At least seven of these were classified by the Food and Drug Administration as Class I, meaning health problems could be life-threatening to babies who were fed the tainted formula. In many cases, parents never become aware that their child's primary food source has been recalled because this would require checking with the FDA Enforcement Report every week to find out about any new problems with various brands."[/code]

----------


## wildflower

ovo je jedan od dva kljucna naglaska iz clanka na portalu koji je pocetna tema ovog topica



> Nakon dohrane nadomjestkom i nakon ponovnog uspostavljanja isključivog dojenja potrebno je 2-4 tjedna da se crijevna flora i intestinalna okolina vrate u prijašnje stanje!


i upravo taj je potkrijepljen ISKLJUCIVO referencama iz 1922 i 1932, bez i jedne novije koja se odnosi na istrazivanje iste konkretne situacije, ali s modernijom formulom 'u igri'.

*zecg*, svaka cast na trudu, ali mislim da je ovdje trenutno tema - specificne zamjerke na pojedine cinjenice iz rodinih tekstova, a ne opcenito prednosti dojenja nasd adaptiranim, koje ovdje nitko ne dovodi u pitanje.

i da, na tvoje pitanje - zastarijeva li znanost - pretpostavljam da je to tvoje pitanje postavljeno bez puno promisljanja, jer povijest je prepuna znanstvenih otkrica koja su se s napretkom tehnologije i metoda pokazala kaopotpune zablude, ali to i ti sigurno znas iz skole.

----------


## zecg

> Pa dalje:
> 
> However, *formula-fed babies exhibited more diet-associated medial problems, such as scurvy, rickets and bacterial infections than breastfed babies.* By 1920, the incidence of scurvy and rickets in formula-fed babies had greatly decreased through the addition of orange juice and cod liver oil to home-made formulas.


Želiš li reći da to govori nešto pozitivno o sigurnosti adaptiranog mlijeka? Jer, ja to ne vidim.

----------


## zecg

> i da, na tvoje pitanje - zastarijeva li znanost - pretpostavljam da je to tvoje pitanje postavljeno bez puno promisljanja, jer povijest je prepuna znanstvenih otkrica koja su se s napretkom tehnologije i metoda pokazala kaopotpune zablude, ali to i ti sigurno znas iz skole.


To im nije učinio protok vremena, nego dalja primjena znanstvene metode i dolazak do novih otkrića. Nema ni mnogo znanstvenih radova iz ovog stoljeća koji se upinju dokazati da se Zemlja okreće oko Sunca - to je ono što sam htio reći. Odoh.

----------

ne , ne govori. Govori o tome kako su citati iz 1922. nevjerodostojni i kako se potezu samo da bi clanak bio bombasticniji. 
Ja ne branim adaptirano mlijeko, niti sam placenica istih. U startu cemo se sloziti da je dojenje xyz puta bolje. Ali se ne mozemo sloziti da je takvom tekstu mjesto na portalu ozbiljne udruge koja zagovara dojenje.

----------


## swenova mama

ako postoji jedan dobar i jedna los tekst o frenulumu, treba ostaviti oba? Moram li ja, kao posjetiteljica portala, procitati oba? 
Procitala sam jedan i bilo mi je dosta. Onda sam zvala stucnjake , pa ih pitala.

----------


## zrinka

jedan je clanak, vjerojatno ovaj koji si ti procitala, pisala strucnjakinja, koja se s skracenim frenulumom susretala u svojoj praksi na klinici za laktaciju a usput je i IBLCLE laktacijska konzultatntica.......
a to je njen rad objavljen na Hrvatskoj proljetnoj pedijatrijskoj skoli, u Splitu, prosle godine....

----------


## wildflower

i jos nesto, *zecg* - eto ne budi lijena, bacih ja oko i na clanak iz kojeg si izvukao onaj zeleni citat. pa taj citat govori o povlacenjima iz prodaje pojedinih vrsta mlijeka zbog pogresaka/zagadjenja u proizvodnom procesu! dakle nema nikakve veze s onim o cemu mi pricamo, a pogotovo ne govori o tome koliko je puta u istom periodu bilo poboljsanja sastava raznih vrsta mljecnih formula. 

jedino sto cu ti priznati jest da tvoj citat zaista oslikava jednu od realnih opasnosti adaptirane prehrane, a to je da izlazemo dijete riziku da naleti bas na takvu kutiju formule s greskom u proizvodnji.

a ono tvoje spominjanje zemljinog okretanja oko sunca i nepotkrijepljenosti toga novijim istrazivanjima - da nije zalosno (jer zvuci kao da ne znas o cemu pricas), bilo bi smijesno.

----------


## zecg

> a ono tvoje spominjanje zemljinog okretanja oko sunca i nepotkrijepljenosti toga novijim istrazivanjima - da nije zalosno (jer zvuci kao da ne znas o cemu pricas), bilo bi smijesno.


Istina, moj primjer nije relevantan jer je kritika bila kako bi trebalo ispitati utjecaj novijih formula adaptiranog mlijeka na crijevnu floru. Eto što forumi učine čovjeku.

----------


## zrinka

wild, evo za tebe

kaze dr grguric u svom prirucniku 'dojenje-prirucnik za zdravstvene djelatnike', izdavac UNICEF - ured za RH, 1999.g:

''....kako specificni protektivni sastojci ,ajcina mlijeka stite dijete od infekcije moguce je objasniti na 2 nacina. Jedan je neposredna, lokalna zastita sluznice crijeva sa aIgA koji poput namaza oblazu epitel resica i stite od penetracije stranih antigena iz crijevog mlijea u cirkulaciju. Drudi nacin pretpostavlja modulaciju imunog sustava, odnosno poticanje specificnog imunog odgovora na pojedine antigene, kao i sintezu vlastitog slgA. Imunoglobulini djeluju samostalno ili u sinnergizmu s nespecificnimn zastitinim faktorima: čaktoferinom, lizocimom i celularnim sastojcima u majcinom mlijeku.
...Neposredan je rezultat specificne protektivne uloge majcina mlijeka smanjeni mortalitet i morbiditet od infekcija respiratornog, gastrointestinalnog i urinarnog trakta, kao i smanjen rizik od razvoja atopicnih bolesti i enteropatije vezane uz osjetljivost na protein kravljeg mlijeka i/ili soje...''

----------


## zrinka

sorry na tipfelerima   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mamasita

> ovo je jedan od dva kljucna naglaska iz clanka na portalu koji je pocetna tema ovog topica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nakon dohrane nadomjestkom i nakon ponovnog uspostavljanja isključivog dojenja potrebno je 2-4 tjedna da se crijevna flora i intestinalna okolina vrate u prijašnje stanje!
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ne kuzim zasto bi naglasak trebao biti na tom dijelu. Pokusava se reci da formulu nije dobro dati dojenoj djeci prije zavrsetka procesa sazrijevanja crijeva. A kao potvrda tome dovoljno je i ovo:



> kad počne dohrana nadomjescima, bakterijski profil dojene bebe nalikuje onome beba hranjenih mliječnom formulom u kojem bifidobakterija više nije dominantna i dolazi do razvoja obaveznih anaerobnih bakterijskih populacija (Mackie, Sghir, Gaskins, 1999)

----------


## wildflower

*zrinka*, hvala!   :Heart: 
bas me je to zanimalo... dakle ipak crijevna flora i zastitni sloj nisu jedna te ista stvar.



> ''....kako specificni protektivni sastojci ,ajcina mlijeka stite dijete od infekcije moguce je objasniti na 2 nacina. Jedan je neposredna, lokalna zastita sluznice crijeva sa aIgA koji poput namaza oblazu epitel resica i stite od penetracije stranih antigena iz crijevog mlijea u cirkulaciju. Drudi nacin pretpostavlja modulaciju imunog sustava, odnosno poticanje specificnog imunog odgovora na pojedine antigene, kao i sintezu vlastitog slgA. Imunoglobulini djeluju samostalno ili u sinnergizmu s nespecificnimn zastitinim faktorima: čaktoferinom, lizocimom i celularnim sastojcima u majcinom mlijeku.''

----------


## wildflower

> wildflower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovo je jedan od dva kljucna naglaska iz clanka na portalu koji je pocetna tema ovog topica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


joj, uopce se ne razumijemo. naglasak u clanku na portalu JEST na tom dijelu. a cjelovitu poruku clanka



> Pokusava se reci da formulu nije dobro dati dojenoj djeci prije zavrsetka procesa sazrijevanja crijeva.


shvatila sam jednako kao i ti  :Smile: 
navod kojeg kritiziram je jedna od usklicnih recenica na pocetku clanka (dakle, naglasen jest), koje zele zainteresirati citatelja i potaknuti ga na daljnje citanje - koje nas onda dovodi do jaaako stare reference.



> kad počne dohrana nadomjescima, bakterijski profil dojene bebe nalikuje onome beba hranjenih mliječnom formulom u kojem bifidobakterija više nije dominantna i dolazi do razvoja obaveznih anaerobnih bakterijskih populacija (Mackie, Sghir, Gaskins, 1999)


ovaj citat ne govori o toj istoj stvari. dakle ne govori o tome koliko je vremena potrebno da se crijeva vrate u prvobitno stanje nakon povratka iskljucivom dojenju. nijedan drugi citat koji se spominje, ne govori konkretno o tome.

----------


## zecg

Evo, noviji odgovor na točno postavljeno pitanje (link je full text):

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/69/5/1035S

...isprike *swenovoj mami* zbog mog križarskog pohoda, zamjerka da istraživanje iz 1922. nije relevantno i da ne bi trebalo biti osnova takvog teksta zapravo posve stoji. A ja o bakterijama u svojim crijevima znam više nego sam ikad želio.

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam prvi dio zbog velikog broja stranica

nastaviti mozete ovdje *"Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!"... ili hoće?-2*

----------

